# Guerra Ucraina, bombe di nuovo su Kiev. E la Bielorussia punta la Lituania.



## Toby rosso nero (26 Giugno 2022)

Notizie che tornano preoccupanti dal fronte in Ucraina.
Questa notte sono tornate le bombe su Kiev, colpiti anche edifici residenziali.

La Bielorussia mette nel mirino la Lituania, definendo il blocco di Kaliningrad "un atto di guerra." Dopo le dichiarazioni, Putin offre a Lukashenko missili che possono montare una testata nucleare.
I russi nel frattempo avanzano in Donbass e occupano nuove città, Kiev annuncia la resa a Severodonetsk.

Ma Zelensky continua imperterrito: "Ci riprenderemo tutto il territorio, anche la Crimea e le repubbliche separatiste. Grosse novità ad agosto. Sarà una carneficina russa."

*Nota staff: siete liberi di esprimere il vostro pensiero, ma sono assolutamente vietate "etichette" agli utenti e ancor di meno al forum che vi ospita.
Non ci saranno avvertimenti, si passerà direttamente ai provvedimenti.*


----------



## hakaishin (26 Giugno 2022)

Ma quanta coca ha pippato apostolensky?
È ancora più fuori di testa del solito..
La carneficina sarà sua. Più si va avanti peggio sarà per loro….mah


----------



## Blu71 (26 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Notizie che tornano preoccupanti dal fronte in Ucraina.
> Questa notte sono tornate le bombe su Kiev, colpiti anche edifici residenziali.
> 
> La Bielorussia mette nel mirino la Lituania, definendo il blocco di Kaliningrad "un atto di guerra." Dopo le dichiarazioni, Putin offre a Lukashenko missili che possono montare una testata nucleare.
> ...



Zelensky continua a vivere in una realtà solo sua. Più tempo passerà più pezzi dell’Ucraina perderà.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Giugno 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma quanta coca ha pippato apostolensky?
> È ancora più fuori di testa del solito..
> La carneficina sarà sua. Più si va avanti peggio sarà per loro….mah



Continua a recitare la parte dell’eroe, tanto a morire sono gli altri.


----------



## Albijol (26 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Notizie che tornano preoccupanti dal fronte in Ucraina.
> Questa notte sono tornate le bombe su Kiev, colpiti anche edifici residenziali.
> 
> La Bielorussia mette nel mirino la Lituania, definendo il blocco di Kaliningrad "un atto di guerra." Dopo le dichiarazioni, Putin offre a Lukashenko missili che possono montare una testata nucleare.
> ...


Pare siano stati usati dei bombardieri Tupolev Tu160 in volo nel Mar Caspio caricati con missili x101 con Gittata di 5000 km


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Zelensky continua a vivere in una realtà solo sua. Più tempo passerà più pezzi dell’Ucraina perderà.



Non ho ben capito perché cita sempre agosto con tanta sicurezza...

Non è che ha ricevuto rassicurazione su un intervento armato NATO?


----------



## Blu71 (26 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non ho ben capito perché cita sempre agosto con tanta sicurezza...
> 
> *Non è che ha ricevuto rassicurazione su un intervento armato NATO?*



Per iniziare la terza guerra Mondiale?

Al massimo gli avranno promesso armi molto più potenti.


----------



## Swaitak (26 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Notizie che tornano preoccupanti dal fronte in Ucraina.
> Questa notte sono tornate le bombe su Kiev, colpiti anche edifici residenziali.
> 
> La Bielorussia mette nel mirino la Lituania, definendo il blocco di Kaliningrad "un atto di guerra." Dopo le dichiarazioni, Putin offre a Lukashenko missili che possono montare una testata nucleare.
> ...


quelli bloccano il grano, gli altri bloccano i treni, quell'altro parla di pace, un altro ancora di vittoria. Come si dice qui, stanno giocando alle ''badduzze'', e noi paghiamo e pagheremo..


----------



## rot-schwarz (26 Giugno 2022)

.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Giugno 2022)

Biden: Il G7 e la Nato uniti contro l'aggressione dell'Ucraina.


----------



## Swaitak (26 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non ho ben capito perché cita sempre agosto con tanta sicurezza...
> 
> Non è che ha ricevuto rassicurazione su un intervento armato NATO?


dicono che lady Zelensky sia stata avvistata a forte dei marmi settimana scorsa, magari sta negoziando armi con Giannino


----------



## 7vinte (26 Giugno 2022)

.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Continua a recitare la parte dell’eroe, tanto a morire sono gli altri.


Si ma a questo punto o è completamente idiota o completamente drogato o probabilmente entrambe le cose. Vive in un mondo tutto suo…


----------



## hakaishin (26 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per iniziare la terza guerra Mondiale?
> 
> Al massimo gli avranno promesso armi molto più potenti.


Per me non sa più che dire, è totalmente andato ed è in mano a nato=usa


----------



## Devil man (26 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Continua a recitare la parte dell’eroe, tanto a morire sono gli altri.


Morirà anche lui, ne sono sicuro al 100% ma non da martire, ma ucciso da un killer professionista di stato russo... mentre fa una passeggiata nascosto in qualche paese con una nuova identità, oppure catturato e giustiziato alla meno peggio.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Giugno 2022)

.


----------



## Nomaduk (26 Giugno 2022)

.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Giugno 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Morirà anche lui, ne sono sicuro al 100% ma non da martire, ma ucciso da un killer professionista di stato russo... mentre fa una passeggiata nascosto in qualche paese con una nuova identità.



In queste vicende non si può escludere nulla. Può essere che quando non servirà più a chi lo sta usando avrà un incidente inspiegabile.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Giugno 2022)

.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Notizie che tornano preoccupanti dal fronte in Ucraina.
> Questa notte sono tornate le bombe su Kiev, colpiti anche edifici residenziali.
> 
> La Bielorussia mette nel mirino la Lituania, definendo il blocco di Kaliningrad "un atto di guerra." Dopo le dichiarazioni, Putin offre a Lukashenko missili che possono montare una testata nucleare.
> ...



Torniamo in topic.
Con certa gente che è qui solo per provocare (e prende anche per i fondelli, visto l'avvertimento) non perdiamo più tempo, tanti saluti.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Notizie che tornano preoccupanti dal fronte in Ucraina.
> Questa notte sono tornate le bombe su Kiev, colpiti anche edifici residenziali.
> 
> La Bielorussia mette nel mirino la Lituania, definendo il blocco di Kaliningrad "un atto di guerra." Dopo le dichiarazioni, Putin offre a Lukashenko missili che possono montare una testata nucleare.
> ...


Scusate ma Zielinksy non era quello "aperto a cedere alcune zone dell'Ucraina pur di trovare la pace".. 

Cvd.. le armi inviati con i nostri soldi hanno davvero dato alla testa a questo qui. Se prima dovevamo trattare col folle di Mosca ora dobbiamo pure tenere in considarezione un altro che sembra calato bene nel personaggio Napoleonico.

Ah intanto la Russia non è fallita, i missili ci sono ancora (finiranno presto cit), e ci saranno contunii invii di fanteria in Ucraina ed intanto tra qualche mese lo Zio chiude il gas e noi facciamo ciao ciao con la manina a molti posti di lavoro.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Scusate ma Zielinksy non era quello "aperto a cedere alcune zone dell'Ucraina pur di trovare la pace"..
> 
> Cvd.. le armi inviati con i nostri soldi hanno davvero dato alla testa a questo qui. Se prima dovevamo trattare col folle di Mosca ora dobbiamo pure tenere in considarezione un altro che sembra calato bene nel personaggio Napoleonico.
> 
> Ah intanto la Russia non è fallita, i missili ci sono ancora (finiranno presto cit), e ci saranno contunii invii di fanteria in Ucraina ed intanto tra qualche mese lo Zio chiude il gas e noi facciamo ciao ciao con la manina a molti posti di lavoro.


Quoto. La situazione precipita e Zelensky vive in un mondo tutto suo. La guerra la sta perdendo e la perderà, non ci sono alternative. Se torna sobrio, dovrebbe capire che la faccenda è critica ed è arrivato il momento di trattare SERIAMENTE. 
Ovviamente la Russia fallisce sempre domani e finirà i missili sempre domani..
Nel frattempo noi in Europa soffriremo per questa follia e continuano a darci da soli colpi sugli zebedei… 
È arrivato il momento di lasciarli soli e che la natura faccia il proprio corso…


----------



## pazzomania (26 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Scusate ma Zielinksy non era quello "aperto a cedere alcune zone dell'Ucraina pur di trovare la pace"..
> 
> Cvd.. le armi inviati con i nostri soldi hanno davvero dato alla testa a questo qui. Se prima dovevamo trattare col folle di Mosca ora dobbiamo pure tenere in considarezione un altro che sembra calato bene nel personaggio Napoleonico.
> 
> Ah intanto la Russia non è fallita, i missili ci sono ancora (finiranno presto cit), e ci saranno contunii invii di fanteria in Ucraina ed intanto tra qualche mese lo Zio chiude il gas e noi facciamo ciao ciao con la manina a molti posti di lavoro.



Piuttosto che dare 1 euro a chi ci minaccia, rinuncio a vacanze e cene fuori.
Mi tolgano qualcosa e lo diano a chi non arriva a fine mese.

Un briciolo di cogl..ni e dignità mi sono rimasti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Giugno 2022)

*Boris Johnson a Macron: "Nessun negoziato ora tra Ucraina e Russia. Resistiamo alla tentazione di un negoziato. E' un momento cruciale, possiamo cambiare il corso della guerra."*


----------



## Swaitak (26 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Scusate ma Zielinksy non era quello "aperto a cedere alcune zone dell'Ucraina pur di trovare la pace"..
> 
> Cvd.. le armi inviati con i nostri soldi hanno davvero dato alla testa a questo qui. Se prima dovevamo trattare col folle di Mosca ora dobbiamo pure tenere in considarezione un altro che sembra calato bene nel personaggio Napoleonico.
> 
> Ah intanto la Russia non è fallita, i missili ci sono ancora (finiranno presto cit), e ci saranno contunii invii di fanteria in Ucraina ed intanto tra qualche mese lo Zio chiude il gas e noi facciamo ciao ciao con la manina a molti posti di lavoro.


talmente finiti che li fornirà al baffone bielorusso


----------



## Swaitak (26 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Boris Johnson a Macron: "Nessun negoziato ora tra Ucraina e Russia. Resistiamo alla tentazione di un negoziato. E' un momento cruciale, possiamo cambiare il corso della guerra."*


o stanno tramando una controffensinva o sono tutti andati di cervello
Intanto la nuova furbata è lo stop all'importazione dell'oro russo


----------



## Blu71 (26 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Boris Johnson a Macron: "Nessun negoziato ora tra Ucraina e Russia. Resistiamo alla tentazione di un negoziato. E' un momento cruciale, possiamo cambiare il corso della guerra."*




Quindi è confermato che decidono loro quando Zelensky deve trattare.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Boris Johnson a Macron: "Nessun negoziato ora tra Ucraina e Russia. Resistiamo alla tentazione di un negoziato. E' un momento cruciale, possiamo cambiare il corso della guerra."*



L' Ucraina non ha possibilità di cambiare l' esisto della guerra.

La Russia si "stufa" oppure interviene la Nato, cosa improbabile se la Bielorussia non fa l' errore di attaccare la Lituania


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Giugno 2022)

Per quello dicevo che quell'ostinazione di Zelensky "ad agosto grosse novità" mi suona strana...


----------



## Blu71 (26 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *o stanno tramando una controffensinva o sono tutti andati di cervello*
> Intanto la nuova furbata è lo stop all'importazione dell'oro russo



Controffensiva per arrivare a cosa? Ad allargare la guerra?

Putin, che piaccia o meno, non tornerà indietro.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per quello dicevo che quell'ostinazione di Zelensky "ad agosto grosse novità" mi suona strana...



La novità che rischia di ritrovarsi è una Ucraina completamente distrutta.


----------



## Swaitak (26 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Controffensiva per arrivare a cosa? Ad allargare la guerra?
> 
> Putin, che piaccia o meno, non tornerà indietro.


le cose sono due, o lasciamo perdere l'ucraina totalmente o allo scontro si arriva al 150% è solo questione di trovare lo starter.
Noi abbiamo polacchi e lituani da immolare, loro hanno il baffone bielorusso o kaliningrad


----------



## Dexter (26 Giugno 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma quanta coca ha pippato apostolensky?
> È ancora più fuori di testa del solito..
> La carneficina sarà sua. Più si va avanti peggio sarà per loro….mah


Solo chi, per sua fortuna, ha poca esperienza di vita può fidarsi di uno che pippa palesemente tutti i giorni. Solite bestie esaltate, come quei pagliacci degli ultras a Reggio Emilia.


----------



## __king george__ (26 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non ho ben capito perché cita sempre agosto con tanta sicurezza...
> 
> Non è che ha ricevuto rassicurazione su un intervento armato NATO?


anche il capo dell'intelligence ucraina ha citato agosto ho letto

ha detto "*ad agosto si verificheranno degli eventi e il mondo si accorgerà che la svolta è cominciata e ci riprenderemo tutto. entro la fine dell'anno i combattimenti attivi saranno ridotti praticamente a zero"*


----------



## 7vinte (26 Giugno 2022)

Fa sorridere comunque che la notizia sia che Putin sta bombardando quartieri residenziali di Kiev, ma nei commenti l'unico nominato è Zelensky, criticato, e silenzio totale sull'autocrate russo


----------



## gabri65 (26 Giugno 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Fa sorridere comunque che la notizia sia che Putin sta bombardando quartieri residenziali di Kiev, ma nei commenti l'unico nominato è Zelensky, criticato, e silenzio totale sull'autocrate russo



A nessuno piace che Putin bombardi, a nessuno piace che la gente soffra. Inutile ripetere sempre le stesse cose.

Ma Putin non si fermerà, e, soprattutto, ha iniziato perché qualcuno è andato fuori dalle righe. Che abbia reagito così non va bene, ma era prevedibile ed evitabile.

A me sembra che tutto sommato fa comodo a molti che ci sia questa guerra in corso, con le più svariate ragioni.

Se volessero, la guerra terminerebbe nel giro di due secondi.

Lo sanno benissimo, e lo sappiamo benissimo anche noi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Zelensky continua a vivere in una realtà solo sua. Più tempo passerà più pezzi dell’Ucraina perderà.


Più che altro qualora la guerra andando avanti stancasse l'opinione pubblica.. Se da occidente non arrivassero più armi per l’ucraina sarebbe una strage


----------



## Andris (26 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non ho ben capito perché cita sempre agosto con tanta sicurezza...
> 
> Non è che ha ricevuto rassicurazione su un intervento armato NATO?


maggioranza della gente in ferie, parlamenti chiusi...sai quante porcate potrebbero fare Draghi e accoliti nell'indifferenza collettiva.
potrebbero caricare anche una bomba atomica spacciandola per aiuto umanitario...

comunque Putin ha cambiato per l'ennesima volta il generale nelle zone di conflitto, non credo si arrivi ad agosto in queste posizioni...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Giugno 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Fa sorridere comunque che la notizia sia che Putin sta bombardando quartieri residenziali di Kiev, ma nei commenti l'unico nominato è Zelensky, criticato, e silenzio totale sull'autocrate russo



Chissà,forse perchè il  ucraino poteva evitare il tutto ? 
Ma ho capito che,sia lui,sia molti altri leader (e sia tante persone "normali" che frequantano forum/social) l'importante NON E' porre fine alla guerra,sia mai. Perchè porre fine alle atrocità ? Perchè porre un freno alle inutili morti sul campo di battaglia ?

L'importante è rendere pan per focaccia,poco importa se poi tutta questa  finirà per scatenare una guerra mondiale.


----------



## Milanoide (26 Giugno 2022)

Giorni fa navi cinesi e russe hanno fatto manovre attorno al Giappone. Hanno cucinato pane ma anche focaccia.
Quale alleanza di cui è parte il Giappone avrà mai urtato le sensibilità dei due giganti continentali asiatici?
Chiedo per un amico...


----------



## Raryof (26 Giugno 2022)

Niente male, davvero niente male avere il nemico n°2 della Russia sul proprio suolo, la lady Zelenska che è venuta a fare le vacanze a forte dei Marmi (a vita) per rilassarsi e non pensare troppo al lavoro, alle attività buoniste pro guerra via social, chissà quando verrà in vacanza pure il marito a cui regaleranno sicuramente uno yatch russo confiscato mesi fa e mantenuto dai babbi italiani.
Per me la guerra può finire quando il bamboccio ucraino verrà fatto fuori, una volta che la Russia avrà in mano buona parte del paese (con il 95% degli obbiettivi raggiunti) il vuoto di potere che ci sarà porterà ad avere un approccio diverso e la mancanza del fesso a cui dare armi, finito di dare armi finita la guerra buona ma necessaria e tenuta in piedi.
Ovviamente per poterci permettere di portare avanti la guerra abbiamo distrutto economie giù distrutte dagli incapaci dell'Ue, forti di non si sa bene quale potere visto il commissariamento americano e il declino a cui sono destinati da anni, col dollaro che a seguito di questa guerra avrà perso la sua forza su diversi mercati e con mezzo mondo assolutamente fuori dagli interessi americani, l'Asia che dominerà in futuro, l'Africa che è nelle mani dei cinesi e l'URSS che grosso modo ha difeso le proprie influenze in zone che 30 anni fa si era detto dovessero rimanere neutrali e al di fuori del circo buono europeo.
Ma secondo gli Usa finché il cagnolino Ue sarà ai loro piedi ci sarà sempre un modo per manovrare e avvicinarsi ai conflitti che interessano davvero, ora la Russia domani la Cina, il costo del mantenimento di questa egemonia ormai finita americana è sulle nostre spalle, con la morte di Zelensky finirà il conflitto ma voglio capire se i bambocci cercheranno di salvare lui e lasciare le macerie in tutto il paese o faranno un passo in più assolutamente poco in linea coi dettami capitalisti della guerra con sanzioni e propaganda, ma di sicuro il punto di svolta ci sarà solo così perché con il continuo invio di armi noi ci logoriamo, loro si logorano e nessuno guadagna nulla, ma basterebbe davvero poco per farla terminare e mi fa ridere come l'intero occidente abbia deciso di salvaguardare un fantoccio nazista sempre vestito come un militare da cameretta lasciando crepare tutti i concittadini e distruggere il paese, ma è così che doveva andare, peccato non l'abbiano capito prima.
draghi va fatto saltare quanto prima e conservo ancora la speranza che con la fine dell'impero fake americano (distruzionista) possa perdere quel poter fake pure l'Ue che è soltanto burocrazia, vecchiume e fastidio, da ciò si uscirà, visto che i debiti e le crescite 0 saranno insostenibili e qualsiasi narrativa verrà vomitata subito non appena la gente si sarà stancata di una vita costosa, esclusiva, stupida, il punto di scoppio è vicino ma il sistema non ci pensa, chi è protetto vuole fare la guerra senza fare la guerra e chi agisce in questa maniera non può vincere, non può durare, non può distruggere il benessere dei propri cittadini per nulla, per interessi stupidi esterni, perché si sente intoccabile; il popolo prima o poi dovrà riprendere il controllo.


----------



## Mika (26 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Notizie che tornano preoccupanti dal fronte in Ucraina.
> Questa notte sono tornate le bombe su Kiev, colpiti anche edifici residenziali.
> 
> La Bielorussia mette nel mirino la Lituania, definendo il blocco di Kaliningrad "un atto di guerra." Dopo le dichiarazioni, Putin offre a Lukashenko missili che possono montare una testata nucleare.
> ...


Sinceramente sull'Ucraina non sto seguendo più di tanto, si è capito l'andazzo. Ma spero che non tocchino la Lituania altrimenti finiamo tutti in orbita, sia noi che loro.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Giugno 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Più che altro qualora la guerra andando avanti stancasse l'opinione pubblica.. Se da occidente non arrivassero più armi per l’ucraina sarebbe una strage



È la stessa cosa.

L' Ucraina o vince o non esiste più, sia che si arrenda o che combatta.

Potresti dirmi che ci saranno tante morti nelle loro fila se combattono, verissimo ma funziona cosi da sempre purtroppo.

Pensa come sarebbe cambiata la storia se mai nessuno avesse difeso la propria terra...

La Russia arriverà (se ci riesce) alla Transnistria, fossi ucraino, preferirei ci arrivasse con migliaia e migliaia di morti anche tra le loro fila e una maceria unica.

Persa per persa, almeno gli rendo la vita complicata e dolorosa.

Penso sia un pò questo il ragionamento;

Tutto quanto messo in piedi dalla Russia non è mica stato fatto per il Donbass.

Che si fermerebbero se l' Ucraina si arrendesse è tutta propaganda.


----------



## Milanoide (26 Giugno 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> [...]il punto di scoppio è vicino ma il sistema non ci pensa, chi è protetto vuole fare la guerra senza fare la guerra e chi agisce in questa maniera non può vincere, non può durare, non può distruggere il benessere dei propri cittadini per nulla, per interessi stupidi esterni, perché si sente intoccabile; il popolo prima o poi dovrà riprendere il controllo.


La domanda è quale sarà il popolo che in Italia riprenderà il controllo.
Demograficamente, con l'età media che abbiamo, noi indigeni controlleremo a mala pena i nostri sfinteri.
A quel punto prevarranno le gang di giovinastri nella categoria "Nuove Risorse".
Sembra di parlare del Festival di San Remo, ma gli strumenti saranno ben altri.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Giugno 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Giorni fa navi cinesi e russe hanno fatto manovre attorno al Giappone. Hanno cucinato pane ma anche focaccia.
> Quale alleanza di cui è parte il Giappone avrà mai urtato le sensibilità dei due giganti continentali asiatici?
> Chiedo per un amico...



Esiste una disputa che risale alla WWII sulle isole Senkaku, enorme patrimonio di risorse in termini di gas e olio minerale.

L'arcipelago è amministrato dal Giappone, che quindi ne detiene il diritto allo sfruttamento. Ma la Cina rivendica con forza, da sempre.

Ovviamente, gli USA appoggiano il Giappone (dopo averli democratizzati a forza di bombe atomiche).

Lascio alla tua intelligenza fare le opportune considerazioni.

L'autorità in materia è comunque @Sam. Mi raccomando, pagagli una birra dopo la sua consulenza.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Giugno 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Giorni fa navi cinesi e russe hanno fatto manovre attorno al Giappone. Hanno cucinato pane ma anche focaccia.
> Quale alleanza di cui è parte il Giappone avrà mai urtato le sensibilità dei due giganti continentali asiatici?
> Chiedo per un amico...



Al tuo "amico" puoi tranquillamente rispondere che tra Giappone e Russia non corre buon sangue,avendo ancora in sospeso tutta la questione legata alle isole curili  

Se poi aggiungiamo anche il fatto che la NATO stia tentando di aumentare la cooperazione con il Giappone e che il Giappone stesso si è unito alle sanzioni verso la Russia.....behhhh...l'amico forse capirà


----------



## Milanoide (26 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Esiste una disputa che risale alla WWII sulle isole Senkaku, enorme patrimonio di risorse in termini di gas e olio minerale.
> 
> L'arcipelago è amministrato dal Giappone, che quindi ne detiene il diritto allo sfruttamento. Ma la Cina rivendica con forza, da sempre.
> 
> ...


Azz ! Aspetto Sam perché Trumpusconi si è perso nel labirinto dei bilanci dell'Inter.
Quindi parliamo della ennesima disputa territoriale con ognuno che rivendica che X anni fa, il nonno Y, aveva per primo posato piede sul territorio Z. E che di lì in poi...
No basta!
Un se ne 'pó più!
Fluidifichiamo tutto.
Aboliamo i confini.
Imponiamo accoppiamenti forzati con persona con pelle con codice RAL il più opposto al nostro ed ubicata agli antipodi.
Imbastardiamoci tutti che forse nel giro di tre generazioni saremo in massima parte simili e la smetteremo con queste caxxate.
Mi sono sfavato. 
Al prossimo giro voto Rifondazione. (Ma esiste ancora?)


----------



## Raryof (26 Giugno 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> La domanda è quale sarà il popolo che in Italia riprenderà il controllo.
> Demograficamente, con l'età media che abbiamo, noi indigeni controlleremo a mala pena i nostri sfinteri.
> A quel punto prevarranno le gang di giovinastri nella categoria "Nuove Risorse".
> Sembra di parlare del Festival di San Remo, ma gli strumenti saranno ben altri.


L'instabilità dovuta al degrado sociale può dare una mano invece essendo un qualcosa da mantenere, sopportare però se consideriamo l'Ue un qualcosa di vecchio e arcaico allora i super dipendenti dalla tecnologia saranno sempre più distaccati da un qualcosa di inutile e dannoso, il cambiamento è molto easy quando si arriva a trattare un certo tipo di argomenti, in più credo che avremo una crisi fortissima dovuta alla mancanza di senno da parte di istituzioni che si sono catapultate dentro narrative tossiche che hanno solamente tolto e mai aggiunto, come se il capitalismo potesse garantire sempre un certo standard di vita o controllo sulle persone attraverso le emergenze, no, arriverà una crisi fortissima una volta che gli Usa non saranno più capaci di controllare ciò che oggi stanno cercando di mantenere, stessa sorte capiterà agli stati europei che erano stati riuniti per poterli controllare come state vedendo oggi, con politiche imbarazzanti e surreali, con politici incapaci o forse neanche definibili come tali, un miscuglio di paesi tenuto in piedi da una moneta nata male che ci ha fatto bruciare per 20 anni mlrd su mlrd, perché fuori dall'€ saremmo rimasti competitivi, quanto meno italiani, non fake europei, trascinati dentro in conflitti o obbligati a seguire un'agenda scritta da altri che sulle tue debolezze ti mangia dentro.
Ora, dopo 20 anni, raccogliamo il marcio, ma finirà, nulla è per sempre, se pensate ai debiti che devono fare per mantenere in piedi dei paesi già falliti, tecnicamente, con politiche assurde a cui molto serenamente vengono aggiunte le automartellate sulle palle, crisi sanitarie, belliche, tutte volute, dal day 1, senza nemmeno pensare alle conseguenze; il capitalismo si ingrassa ma non scoppia o forse sì, tutto il resto dovrà stringere forte finché appunto non scoppierà.


----------



## Milanoide (26 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Al tuo "amico" puoi tranquillamente rispondere che tra Giappone e Russia non corre buon sangue,avendo ancora in sospeso tutta la questione legata alle isole curili
> 
> Se poi aggiungiamo anche il fatto che la NATO stia tentando di aumentare la cooperazione con il Giappone e che il Giappone stesso si è unito alle sanzioni verso la Russia.....behhhh...l'amico forse capirà


Assetto uscito dalla 2nda GM in cui al tavolo della pace sedevano:
- l'URSS al tavolo dei vincitori pur avendo iniziato la guerra al fianco della Germania Nazista.
- La Cina allora retta dal nazionalista Chiang Kai Shek.
E si sono fatti fregare i vari arcipelaghi dai prussiani gialli.
Che babbei!
Però anche Cina e Russia hanno dispute di confine.
Tanto vale partire per primi e vaporizzare gli altri. Comunque vada, ci avremo provato...


----------



## gabri65 (26 Giugno 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Azz ! Aspetto Sam perché Trumpusconi si è perso nel labirinto dei bilanci dell'Inter.
> Quindi parliamo della ennesima disputa territoriale con ognuno che rivendica che X anni fa, il nonno Y, aveva per primo posato piede sul territorio Z. E che di lì in poi...
> No basta!
> Un se ne 'pó più!
> ...



In realtà mi aspettavo un banale "grazie", visto che ti ho fornito informazioni agratisse senza sbilanciarmi in opinioni. 

Per il resto, solite cose. Per Rifondazione, mi potrebbe anche andare bene visto che sono euroscettici e per l'uscita dalla NATO. Ma anche dicendo queste cose, mi beccherò del fascista di destra egualmente.

Purtroppo mantengono le solite ideologie strafinite, sono un contenitore giusto meno criminale del PD. Continuare ad insistere su marxismo, antifascismo, ius soli, no al nucleare, e menghiate similari, ci fa andare avanti molto poco.


----------



## Milanoide (26 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> In realtà mi aspettavo un banale "grazie", visto che ti ho fornito informazioni agratisse senza sbilanciarmi in opinioni.
> 
> Per il resto, solite cose. Per Rifondazione, mi potrebbe anche andare bene visto che sono euroscettici e per l'uscita dalla NATO. Ma anche dicendo queste cose, mi beccherò del fascista di destra egualmente.
> 
> Purtroppo mantengono le solite ideologie strafinite, sono un contenitore giusto meno criminale del PD. Continuare ad insistere su marxismo, antifascismo, ius soli, no al nucleare, e menghiate similari, ci fa andare avanti molto poco.


E comunque grazie!
Se passo in zona ti invito a cena a qualche Festa dell'Unità.
No dai... 
...scherzavo!
Mica tanto...
Una volta si mangiava benissimo.


----------



## __king george__ (26 Giugno 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> *Niente male, davvero niente male avere il nemico n°2 della Russia sul proprio suolo, la lady Zelenska che è venuta a fare le vacanze a forte dei Marmi (a vita) per rilassarsi* e non pensare troppo al lavoro, alle attività buoniste pro guerra via social, chissà quando verrà in vacanza pure il marito a cui regaleranno sicuramente uno yatch russo confiscato mesi fa e mantenuto dai babbi italiani.
> Per me la guerra può finire quando il bamboccio ucraino verrà fatto fuori, una volta che la Russia avrà in mano buona parte del paese (con il 95% degli obbiettivi raggiunti) il vuoto di potere che ci sarà porterà ad avere un approccio diverso e la mancanza del fesso a cui dare armi, finito di dare armi finita la guerra buona ma necessaria e tenuta in piedi.
> Ovviamente per poterci permettere di portare avanti la guerra abbiamo distrutto economie giù distrutte dagli incapaci dell'Ue, forti di non si sa bene quale potere visto il commissariamento americano e il declino a cui sono destinati da anni, col dollaro che a seguito di questa guerra avrà perso la sua forza su diversi mercati e con mezzo mondo assolutamente fuori dagli interessi americani, l'Asia che dominerà in futuro, l'Africa che è nelle mani dei cinesi e l'URSS che grosso modo ha difeso le proprie influenze in zone che 30 anni fa si era detto dovessero rimanere neutrali e al di fuori del circo buono europeo.
> Ma secondo gli Usa finché il cagnolino Ue sarà ai loro piedi ci sarà sempre un modo per manovrare e avvicinarsi ai conflitti che interessano davvero, ora la Russia domani la Cina, il costo del mantenimento di questa egemonia ormai finita americana è sulle nostre spalle, con la morte di Zelensky finirà il conflitto ma voglio capire se i bambocci cercheranno di salvare lui e lasciare le macerie in tutto il paese o faranno un passo in più assolutamente poco in linea coi dettami capitalisti della guerra con sanzioni e propaganda, ma di sicuro il punto di svolta ci sarà solo così perché con il continuo invio di armi noi ci logoriamo, loro si logorano e nessuno guadagna nulla, ma basterebbe davvero poco per farla terminare e mi fa ridere come l'intero occidente abbia deciso di salvaguardare un fantoccio nazista sempre vestito come un militare da cameretta lasciando crepare tutti i concittadini e distruggere il paese, ma è così che doveva andare, peccato non l'abbiano capito prima.
> draghi va fatto saltare quanto prima e conservo ancora la speranza che con la fine dell'impero fake americano (distruzionista) possa perdere quel poter fake pure l'Ue che è soltanto burocrazia, vecchiume e fastidio, da ciò si uscirà, visto che i debiti e le crescite 0 saranno insostenibili e qualsiasi narrativa verrà vomitata subito non appena la gente si sarà stancata di una vita costosa, esclusiva, stupida, il punto di scoppio è vicino ma il sistema non ci pensa, chi è protetto vuole fare la guerra senza fare la guerra e chi agisce in questa maniera non può vincere, non può durare, non può distruggere il benessere dei propri cittadini per nulla, per interessi stupidi esterni, perché si sente intoccabile; il popolo prima o poi dovrà riprendere il controllo.


stai al forte? allora sei danaroso...


----------



## Raryof (26 Giugno 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> stai al forte? allora sei danaroso...


Intendevo nel proprio paese.


----------



## __king george__ (26 Giugno 2022)

se tutti continuano a dire che Putin è malato grave qualcosa ci sarà di vero...

d'altronde non è che lo dicono sempre..di Saddam Hussein non lo dicevano...di Gheddafi non lo dicevano...lo dicevano di Chavez e infatti era vero

nonostante smentite anche sprezzanti dell'entourage del venezuelano

speriamo (almeno io)


----------



## Swaitak (26 Giugno 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> se tutti continuano a dire che Putin è malato grave qualcosa ci sarà di vero...
> 
> d'altronde non è che lo dicono sempre..di Saddam Hussein non lo dicevano...di Gheddafi non lo dicevano...lo dicevano di Chavez e infatti era vero
> 
> ...


il problema è se torna Medvedev, quello si che è pazzo e ci ha già dichiarato guerra  morissero tutti


----------



## Milanoide (26 Giugno 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> se tutti continuano a dire che Putin è malato grave qualcosa ci sarà di vero...
> 
> d'altronde non è che lo dicono sempre..di Saddam Hussein non lo dicevano...di Gheddafi non lo dicevano...lo dicevano di Chavez e infatti era vero
> 
> ...



Su Saddam Hussein voci di cancro ce ne erano. Non riuscivano a spiegarsi come lo schiavo si fosse potuto ribellare e vivere di vita propria contraddicendo il padrone.
Ho parafrasato alcuni temi dominanti di questo forum, ma la sostanza è quella.


----------



## Milanoide (26 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> il problema è se torna Medvedev, quello si che è pazzo e ci ha già dichiarato guerra  morissero tutti


Mah! Medvedev molti ritengono che sia alla perenne ricerca di consensi putiniani e quindi stia facendo il più Fedele Alla Linea di tutti.
Segno che era stato colto con le mani nella marmellata occidentale che adora.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Giugno 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Mah! Medvedev molti ritengono che sia alla perenne ricerca di consensi putiniani e quindi stia facendo il più Fedele Alla Linea di tutti.
> Segno che era stato colto con le mani nella marmellata occidentale che adora.



Adora la marmellata occidentale, ma speriamo non voglia fare dell'occidente una marmellata.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Giugno 2022)




----------



## gabri65 (26 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>



Ma che ci facciamo noi?

Ma non siate ridicoli. Come se contassimo o decidessimo veramente qualcosa.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> *Ma che ci facciamo noi?*
> 
> Ma non siate ridicoli. Come se contassimo o decidessimo veramente qualcosa.



Portiamo le pizze.


----------



## Swaitak (26 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>


che bella la vita da nullafacenti


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>


Ma il parruccone inglese non lo hanno cacciato? Un altro della scuderia che non vede l'ora di buttare benzina sul fuoco


----------



## Blu71 (26 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> che bella la vita da nullafacenti


 
Questi non hanno capito che non rappresentano tutto il Mondo che, piaccia o meno, è composto da tante realtà con cui bisogna fare i conti.


----------



## Milanoide (26 Giugno 2022)

Uno Statista e la tavola rotonda degli apprendisti.
Super Mario Uber Alles!


----------



## Riccardo88 (26 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Notizie che tornano preoccupanti dal fronte in Ucraina.
> Questa notte sono tornate le bombe su Kiev, colpiti anche edifici residenziali.
> 
> La Bielorussia mette nel mirino la Lituania, definendo il blocco di Kaliningrad "un atto di guerra." Dopo le dichiarazioni, Putin offre a Lukashenko missili che possono montare una testata nucleare.
> ...


Ci Sono 40 miliardi di armi americane che dovrebbero arrivare da qui ad ottobre. 
Possibile abbiano concordato da qui ad Agosto, perché tirarla lunga.
Fino ad ora l'America ne ha mandati 5 di miliardi.
Possibile che gli altri membri nato ne stanzino un'altra decina.
Bene, 50 miliardi in armi, scelte per il contesto che si è creato, causeranno una carneficina.
Forse non abbastanza per cambiare il corso della guerra visto che ruski spendono (male) 50 miliardi ALL'ANNO, in armi.
Ovviamente spero che lo zio Sam intervenga e ricacci i ruski ai confini, perché mi sveglio quasi ogni giorno con il terrore che un'atomica possa scoppiare. Le minacce atomiche dell'essere più infame che la storia dell'umanità ricordi vanno affrontate di petto, la deve pagare.
Putler, il ciccione nord coreano, e altri stati miserabili con l'atomica non possono fare quel cavolo che vogliono, o vivremo per sempre nella paura.

E intanto domani default tecnico della Russia.
Non succedeva dal 1998.
Riguardo al debito estero, dal 1918.
"Ma falliamo prima noi di loro"
"Domani i russi sono in centro a Kiev"

Slava Ukraini.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> che bella la vita da nullafacenti



Vero.

Però se a quel tavolo ci fossero Trump, Le Pen, Meloni, Macarena Olona e altra gentaglia, sarebbe comunque una scena totalmente cringe come questa.

Ci fossimo noi due, uguale, anzi peggio  

Qualcuno deve farlo e sarà sempre imbarazzante vista dalla gente normale come noi..


----------



## Controcorrente (26 Giugno 2022)

Mi porto avanti, se (come tutto lascia intendere) domani la Russia sarà in default, quelli del mantra "aahahahha la Russia non doveva fallire? ahahahahaha" fanno un passettino indietro sulle loro convinzioni? Giusto per sapere se è proprio tifo oppure eravate solo male informati.


----------



## Swaitak (26 Giugno 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Mi porto avanti, se (come tutto lascia intendere) domani la Russia sarà in default, quelli del mantra "aahahahha la Russia non doveva fallire? ahahahahaha" fanno un passettino indietro sulle loro convinzioni? Giusto per sapere se è proprio tifo oppure eravate solo male informati.


Lasciamo perdere il tifo, sono ignorante in materia, quali saranno le vere conseguenze di un defaul tecnico? 
Mi sembra di capire che ci rimettiamo più noi creditori, piuttosto che loro, dato che in ogni caso li abbiamo estromessi dalla nostra economia, o sbaglio?


----------



## gabri65 (26 Giugno 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Mi porto avanti, se (come tutto lascia intendere) domani la Russia sarà in default, quelli del mantra "aahahahha la Russia non doveva fallire? ahahahahaha" fanno un passettino indietro sulle loro convinzioni? Giusto per sapere se è proprio tifo oppure eravate solo male informati.



Certo che lo faccio il passettino indietro, mica nego l'evidenza come molti che sono partiti per la tangente.

Lo faccio fino al febbraio scorso, quando tutti latravano di default istantaneo.

Peccato che nel frattempo m'è toccato sborsare 1500 € in più per il gas alle stelle, e non è finita.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Giugno 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Mi porto avanti, se (come tutto lascia intendere) domani la Russia sarà in default, quelli del mantra "aahahahha la Russia non doveva fallire? ahahahahaha" fanno un passettino indietro sulle loro convinzioni? Giusto per sapere se è proprio tifo oppure eravate solo male informati.



Chiedo agli esperti. Ma questo default della Russia tanto invocato comporta dei vantaggi per noi?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Giugno 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> [cut..]
> Forse non abbastanza per cambiare il corso della guerra visto che ruski spendono (male) 50 miliardi ALL'ANNO, in armi.
> *Ovviamente spero che lo zio Sam intervenga e ricacci i ruski ai confini, perché mi sveglio quasi ogni giorno con il terrore che un'atomica possa scoppiare.* Le minacce atomiche dell'essere più infame che la storia dell'umanità ricordi vanno affrontate di petto, la deve pagare.
> Putler, il ciccione nord coreano, e altri stati miserabili con l'atomica non possono fare quel cavolo che vogliono, o vivremo per sempre nella paura.



Mi duole darti questa notizia,ma lo scenario che più temi è molto probabile accada proprio per colpa dell'intervento che tu auspichi


----------



## __king george__ (26 Giugno 2022)

beh comunque non è ancora detto..hanno tempo fino a domani mattina mi pare..anche se effettivamente quasi tutti lo danno quasi per certo


----------



## Raryof (26 Giugno 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Mi porto avanti, se (come tutto lascia intendere) domani la Russia sarà in default, quelli del mantra "aahahahha la Russia non doveva fallire? ahahahahaha" fanno un passettino indietro sulle loro convinzioni? Giusto per sapere se è proprio tifo oppure eravate solo male informati.


Poi si divertiranno loro quando si andrà a trattare la "pace" vera che avverrà con un'Ucraina ancora sotto influenza russa e rasa al suolo dalla perfidia americanoicoeuropea, sionista, che ha contribuito a creare un conflitto, mantenerlo e distruggere una nazione nelle mire americane con copertura Ue (stessa trama della Jugoslavia, con i cattivi serbi e acquisto di Slovenia e Croazia e dei suoi operai poi diretti in Germania).
Per ora abbeveratevi con la propaganda buona, quando capirete quanto è stato fatto per radere al suolo (ed essere complici nonché artefici dello scontro che doveva portare ad una guerra di controllo) un paese a detta dei buoni "sovrano" allora sarà troppo tardi, la Russia avrà già finito i missili per allora e i vecchioni vestiti di bianco avranno vinto, spedito mlrd di armi senza sparare un colpo, tipico del sistema capitalista che vuole pace ma con tanta buona guerra degli altri.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>



*Il Corriere della Sera riporta il dialogo prima di questa foto.

Johnson: "Allora, ci togliamo le camicie? O possiamo toglierci anche gli altri vestiti?"
Trudeau: "Aspetta prima la foto."
Johnson: "Dobbiamo pur far vedere che siamo più forti di Putin, no?"
Trudeau: "Anche noi dobbiamo avere le nostre foto a petto nudo a cavallo."
Von Der Leyen: "Oh sì, l'equitazione è il meglio!"
Johnson: "Mostriamo loro i nostri pettorali!"*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Chiedo agli esperti. Ma questo default della Russia tanto invocato comporta dei vantaggi per noi?



"_Domani scatterà tecnicamente il default. *L'evento avrebbe valenza più che altro simbolica*. La Russia è infatti un Paese economicamente, finanziariamente e politicamente già emarginato per gran parte dell'Occidente. In più il fallimento sarebbe dovuto non alla mancanza di denaro da parte del debitore ma alla chiusura dei canali di trasferimento da parte dei creditori._"

Eccolo il vantaggio,il potersi spippettare davanti a questa non notizia


----------



## Blu71 (26 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> "_Domani scatterà tecnicamente il default. *L'evento avrebbe valenza più che altro simbolica*. La Russia è infatti un Paese economicamente, finanziariamente e politicamente già emarginato per gran parte dell'Occidente. In più il fallimento sarebbe dovuto non alla mancanza di denaro da parte del debitore ma alla chiusura dei canali di trasferimento da parte dei creditori._"
> 
> Eccolo il vantaggio,il potersi spippettare davanti a questa non notizia



Grazie. Ora dormo più sereno.


----------



## Riccardo88 (26 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Mi duole darti questa notizia,ma lo scenario che più temi è molto probabile accada proprio per colpa dell'intervento che tu auspichi


Wow

Del tipo avere uno strozzino che ti ripete "fai quello che voglio o ti ammazzo", e nel frattempo ti rende la vita un'infermo, ripetendoti più volte che se lo denunci ti "ammazza".

Ovviamente qualcuno sta zitto, subisce, e vive il resto della vita nel terrore, eh..
Ma molti altri la pensano diversamente.


----------



## vota DC (26 Giugno 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> beh comunque non è ancora detto..hanno tempo fino a domani mattina mi pare..anche se effettivamente quasi tutti lo danno quasi per certo


È impossibile. Sono 100 milioni di obbligazioni (confronta pure con quanto paga l'Italia ogni rata) e il club delle fighette delle borsette mondiali e dell'economia inesistente non accetta pagamenti mentre glissa sui soliti paesi con miliardi o triliardi di debiti.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere della Sera riporta il dialogo prima di questa foto.
> 
> Johnson: "Allora, ci togliamo le camicie? O possiamo toglierci anche gli altri vestiti?"
> Trudeau: "Aspetta prima la foto."
> ...



Non lo ritengo del tutto inverosimile


----------



## gabri65 (26 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere della Sera riporta il dialogo prima di questa foto.
> 
> Johnson: "Allora, ci togliamo le camicie? O possiamo toglierci anche gli altri vestiti?"
> Trudeau: "Aspetta prima la foto."
> ...



Ma quali pettoriali. Piuttosto, mettete delle protezioni laterali alla sedia di Biden, che se no dopo la bicicletta casca pure da lì.


----------



## Swaitak (26 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere della Sera riporta il dialogo prima di questa foto.
> 
> Johnson: "Allora, ci togliamo le camicie? O possiamo toglierci anche gli altri vestiti?"
> Trudeau: "Aspetta prima la foto."
> ...


e poi via di gangbang?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Giugno 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Wow
> 
> Del tipo avere uno strozzino che ti ripete "fai quello che voglio o ti ammazzo", e nel frattempo ti rende la vita un'infermo, ripetendoti più volte che se lo denunci ti "ammazza".
> 
> ...



In un mondo perfetto sarebbe già stato tutto finito,anzi,tutto questo non sarebbe neanche iniziato.
Ma questo non è il mondo del mulino bianco e lo sapete benissimo,basta un niente per accendere la miccia e ritrovarci tutti (o comunque buona parte) dal creatore.

Tu hai il terrore dell'atomica ?
E allora faresti bene a "tifare" per la fine delle ostilità,per una parte o per l'altra,ma non all'intervento di una nazione che nulla centra con questa guerra.
Perchè è proprio quando una persona (o uno stato) si trova alle strette che succedono sempre le cose peggiori 
E l'ipotesi da te citata nel precedente messaggio,beh,quella sarebbe la vera e propria accensione della miccia..


----------



## Blu71 (26 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> e poi via di gangbang?



Che orrore


----------



## Blu71 (26 Giugno 2022)

La bozza del comunicato del G7: «A fianco di Kiev finché sarà necessario»


----------



## hakaishin (26 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Certo che lo faccio il passettino indietro, mica nego l'evidenza come molti che sono partiti per la tangente.
> 
> Lo faccio fino al febbraio scorso, quando tutti latravano di default istantaneo.
> 
> Peccato che nel frattempo m'è toccato sborsare 1500 € in più per il gas alle stelle, e non è finita.


Già 
Per molto dovevano fallire già il 28 febbraio 
E intanto noi ci rimettiamo ogni mese
Ma wow, la Russia farà un default tecnico che non gli cambierà nulla.
W l’ucraina e la nato


----------



## hakaishin (26 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere della Sera riporta il dialogo prima di questa foto.
> 
> Johnson: "Allora, ci togliamo le camicie? O possiamo toglierci anche gli altri vestiti?"
> Trudeau: "Aspetta prima la foto."
> ...


Ah ma non era il senza giacca del club di caressa?


----------



## hakaishin (26 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La bozza del comunicato del G7: «A fianco di Kiev finché sarà necessario»


Allora speriamo finisca presto. Chi vuol vincere vinca ma basta


----------



## Blu71 (26 Giugno 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Allora speriamo finisca presto. Chi vuol vincere vinca ma basta



Sappiamo bene che, purtroppo, non finirà presto perché non è e non è mai stata una questione che riguarda solo Russia ed Ucraina.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Giugno 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Già
> Per molto dovevano fallire già il 28 febbraio
> E intanto noi ci rimettiamo ogni mese
> Ma wow, la Russia farà un default tecnico che non gli cambierà nulla.
> W l’ucraina e la nato



"Eh, ma si sapeva". Sono fantastici, ammiro la pazienza che ci mettono.

Poi domattina vediamo. Visto che andiamo a botte di 4 mesi, vediamo poi tra altri 4 mesi quanto ci sarà da stravaccarsi tronfi sul divano con il default russo, quando comincerà ad arrivare il freddo e le bollette. Vediamo.

Purtroppo ci rimetti tu, ci rimetto io e ci rimettono altri.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sappiamo bene che, purtroppo, non finirà presto perché non è e non è mai stata una questione che riguarda solo Russia ed Ucraina.


Ovviamente 
E noi ne paghiamo sempre di più le conseguenze.
Ma chi se ne frega no?
Slava ukraini !


----------



## hakaishin (26 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> "Eh, ma si sapeva". Sono fantastici, ammiro la pazienza che ci mettono.
> 
> Poi domattina vediamo. Visto che andiamo a botte di 4 mesi, vediamo poi tra altri 4 mesi quanto ci sarà da stravaccarsi tronfi sul divano con il default russo, quando comincerà ad arrivare il freddo e le bollette. Vediamo.
> 
> Purtroppo ci rimetti tu, ci rimetto io e ci rimettono altri.


Ma qual è il problema?
Soffriremo per una giusta causa no?
La Russia è fallita gioite tutti


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non lo ritengo del tutto inverosimile



La notizia è vera, non era una mia goliardata


----------



## Blu71 (26 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La notizia è vera, non era una mia goliardata



Speravo tanto che fosse falsa


----------



## Raryof (26 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma quali pettoriali. Piuttosto, mettete delle protezioni laterali alla sedia di Biden, che se no dopo la bicicletta casca pure da lì.


Ma pure una cintura strettissima e un bavaglino che non vorrei si sbavasse addosso mentre legge roba scritta da qualche benefattore.


----------



## Controcorrente (27 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> "Eh, ma si sapeva". Sono fantastici, ammiro la pazienza che ci mettono.
> 
> Poi domattina vediamo. Visto che andiamo a botte di 4 mesi, vediamo poi tra altri 4 mesi quanto ci sarà da stravaccarsi tronfi sul divano con il default russo, quando comincerà ad arrivare il freddo e le bollette. Vediamo.
> 
> Purtroppo ci rimetti tu, ci rimetto io e ci rimettono altri.


Il Default ovviamente è tale nel momento in cui non si rimborsano dei Bond. Tutti sapevano che non sarebbero riusciti a rimborsarli a lungo, altrettanto vero che non si sapeva se la Russia scegliesse di dichiarare il Default subito o tirare a campare qualche mese. Ha scelto la seconda, ma è uno scenario economico chiaro e inevitabile, dico solo che forse non era il caso di ridere verso chi banalmente raccontava la realtà.

Il fatto che sia un costo enorme per l'Europa è ovvio, il fatto che sia l'inizio di un percorso che ci porta a sciogliere il ricatto energetico anche. Quindi, preferisco soffrire ora, ma non essere legato a vita a un regime (e potenza nucleare, bene ricordarlo) che non si fa nessuno scrupolo a minacciare militarmente ed economicamente (il ricatto del Gas questo è) qualsiasi nazione per ragioni fuori dalla realtà (o davvero dobbiamo credere al fatto che la NATO stia preparando un attacco militare alla Russia?).


----------



## Milanoide (27 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo ci rimetti tu, ci rimetto io e ci rimettono altri.


Domani qualche pentastellato scriverà che è stata abolita la disuguaglianza.


----------



## Milanoide (27 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere della Sera riporta il dialogo prima di questa foto.
> 
> Johnson: "Allora, ci togliamo le camicie? O possiamo toglierci anche gli altri vestiti?"
> Trudeau: "Aspetta prima la foto."
> ...


Trucchetto da adolescenti per indurre la Von Der Leyen a far vedere le tette.
Lei dice che le piace cavalcare...
Sta Valchiriona...


----------



## gabri65 (27 Giugno 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Il Default ovviamente è tale nel momento in cui non si rimborsano dei Bond. Tutti sapevano che non sarebbero riusciti a rimborsarli a lungo, altrettanto vero che non si sapeva se la Russia scegliesse di dichiarare il Default subito o tirare a campare qualche mese. Ha scelto la seconda, ma è uno scenario economico chiaro e inevitabile, dico solo che forse non era il caso di ridere verso chi banalmente raccontava la realtà.
> 
> Il fatto che sia un costo enorme per l'Europa è ovvio, il fatto che sia l'inizio di un percorso che ci porta a sciogliere il ricatto energetico anche. Quindi, preferisco soffrire ora, ma non essere legato a vita a un regime (e potenza nucleare, bene ricordarlo) che non si fa nessuno scrupolo a minacciare militarmente ed economicamente (il ricatto del Gas questo è) qualsiasi nazione per ragioni fuori dalla realtà (o davvero dobbiamo credere al fatto che la NATO stia preparando un attacco militare alla Russia?).



Ragioni per sicurezze inappellabili, come se fosse tutto prestabilito.

Anzitutto non si ride di chi racconta la realtà. Si ride di chi diceva che entro due giorni avrebbero finito le munizioni e sarebbero crollati economicamente. Anche un fesso, se permetti, capisce benissimo che è impossibile che accada ciò ad una potenza planetaria di tale spessore.

Seconda cosa, sei assolutamente certo che se non avessimo mosso un dito, i russi a quest'ora avrebbero conquistato tutto il mondo. Non so come fai a dirlo.

A me rompe, e non poco, vedere il nostro popolo, e quindi me stesso, costantemente frustrato dalle conseguenze di questi teatrini. Ci si occupa di tutto, ma proprio di tutto, invece di salvaguardare la nostra nazione.

Per gli ucraini, spiace e gli dò una mano. Ma finisce lì.

Basta con questo delirio, sembra che ci possa piovere addosso una atomica in ogni momento. Lo vogliamo capire che è un conflitto come ce ne sono altri, dei quali però ce ne strafreghiamo?

Rispondi a questa domanda con una cifra: quale è la distanza in chilometri entro la quale mi devo occupare di un conflitto. Voglio la cifra, se sei in grado di darla, altrimenti tutta 'sta roba ha valenza ideologica e basta.

PS
Dai meglio i tuoi like, certa gente non fa una bella figura con certe sparate, e quindi nemmeno tu.


----------



## Riccardo88 (27 Giugno 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Il Default ovviamente è tale nel momento in cui non si rimborsano dei Bond. Tutti sapevano che non sarebbero riusciti a rimborsarli a lungo, altrettanto vero che non si sapeva se la Russia scegliesse di dichiarare il Default subito o tirare a campare qualche mese. Ha scelto la seconda, ma è uno scenario economico chiaro e inevitabile, dico solo che forse non era il caso di ridere verso chi banalmente raccontava la realtà.
> 
> Il fatto che sia un costo enorme per l'Europa è ovvio, il fatto che sia l'inizio di un percorso che ci porta a sciogliere il ricatto energetico anche. Quindi, preferisco soffrire ora, ma non essere legato a vita a un regime (e potenza nucleare, bene ricordarlo) che non si fa nessuno scrupolo a minacciare militarmente ed economicamente (il ricatto del Gas questo è) qualsiasi nazione per ragioni fuori dalla realtà (o davvero dobbiamo credere al fatto che la NATO stia preparando un attacco militare alla Russia?).


In effetti i poveri ruski mi farebbero quasi pena non fossero così miserabili.
Tagliati fuori da tutti i mercati globali, sopravvivendo con i 400MLD di riserve che pure la loro ministra Nebulina disse che non possono durare a lungo.
Default che gli spingerà ad emettere titoli di stato con interessi stratosferici.
Fra poco tagliati fuori dall'esportazione dell'oro (seconda fonte di guadagno dopo l'energia).

I poveri ruski smetterebbero domani di fornirci gas e petrolio, ma è l'unica cosa che tiene a galla (per il momento..) la loro disastrata economia e che finanzia la guerra.
Tutto ciò per salvare il Dumbass (quello Rusko).


----------



## __king george__ (27 Giugno 2022)

e ora è accaduto davvero: la Russia è in default tecnico

ANSA: La Russia in default sul suo debito in valuta estera per la prima volta dal 1918


----------



## Milanoide (27 Giugno 2022)

E loro dicono. Lo pago il debito in valuta estera, ma in Rubli.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Giugno 2022)

Ah, alla buon'ora.

A me sembra una cosa simbolica e basta, pensiero confermato anche da altre fonti.

Adesso vediamo che succede.

Mi sembra che di boomerang in faccia ce ne siamo già presi abbastanza.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Giugno 2022)

Quando vedrò il prezzo della benzina diminuire di mezzo euro sarò lieto di unirmi ai festeggiamenti per il default russo. Per me pùo anche collassare il Cremlino, ma voglio vedere collassare anche le bollette.


----------



## __king george__ (27 Giugno 2022)

comunque al di la del discorso default tecnico ecc io vorrei porre l'attenzione su una cosa che mi pare non abbia avuto l'attenzione che merita (almeno qui)

al di la della propaganda russa nello scorso periodo si sono alzate 2 voci importanti dalla russia che hanno smentito clamorosamente Putin e la propaganda disperata del Cremlino

- a metà aprile la governatrice della banca centrale russa Nabiullina diceva: "le sanzioni stanno colpendo l'economia.Il periodo in cui l'economia può vivere sulle scorte è limitato"

-circa 10 giorni fa (quindi recentissimo) Herman Grief,AD di Sberbank (la piu importante banca in Russia) ha dichiarato: "serviranno almeno 10 anni per riprendersi dalle sanzioni occidentali. I paesi che hanno adottato sanzioni contro di noi rappresentano il 56% delle esportazioni russe e il 51% delle importazioni."

poi ha aggiunto altri dettagli piu specifici tipo che le spedizioni merci hanno subito una riduzione di sei volte ecc (trovate tutto in rete)

parole dette durante il Forum economico internazionale annuale della russia organizzato a San Pietroburgo.

Il fatto che si levino certe voci con certe dichiarazioni da personaggi chiave dell'economia russa direi che la dice non lunga ma di piu

purtroppo Putin è pazzo ma non scemo e se militarmente caccia chi non è allineato per quanto riguarda i vertici economici sa che sono capaci e quindi non se la sente di purgarli..e probabilmente nonostante tutte le pressioni interne ecc loro non sono per nulla contenti che il loro paese stia andando completamente a gambe all'aria


----------



## Swaitak (27 Giugno 2022)

a me sembra una cacata. Questi sono gia tagliati fuori dall'economia, mentre le loro fonti principali di guadagno al momento sono floride (vedi i prezzi del gas).Inoltre chi deve fare affari coi russi, li fa ugualmente. 
Se trovano creditori nei loro paesi amici, allora noi ci abbiamo rimesso altri 100 milioni . Se qualcuno vuole dare una spiegazione reale , è gradita.
Sia chiaro, se fallisce davvero festeggio, perchè hanno rotto il quarzo, ma al solito noi non siamo immuni ad una catastrofe del genere per cui c'è pochissimo da festeggiare


----------



## hakaishin (27 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ah, alla buon'ora.
> 
> A me sembra una cosa simbolica e basta, pensiero confermato anche da altre fonti.
> 
> ...


Non possono pagare solo perché sono fuori dai circuiti internazionali.
è simbolica si. Ma dopo 4 mesi finalmente qualcuno potrà dire, ve l’avevo detto


----------



## gabri65 (27 Giugno 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non possono pagare solo perché sono fuori dai circuiti internazionali.
> è simbolica si. Ma dopo 4 mesi finalmente qualcuno potrà dire, ve l’avevo detto



Proviamo a fare il giochino della palla di vetro (ormai unta e bisunta).

Vediamo se qualcuno inveisce e se ne esce fuori con un "reinseriteli nei circuiti altrimenti smettiamo di fare affari pure con voi".

Vediamo se ne usciremo vincitori. Il mio conto corrente non è affatto d'accordo.

Per ora mi sembra una vittoria come lo scudetto cartonato dell'inda, nulla di più.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Proviamo a fare il giochino della palla di vetro (ormai unta e bisunta).
> 
> Vediamo se qualcuno inveisce e se ne esce fuori con un "reinseriteli nei circuiti altrimenti smettiamo di fare affari pure con voi".
> 
> ...


Ma che vittoria sarebbe se moriamo di fame pure noi?


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Giugno 2022)

La Russia sarà pure, per molti versi un paese "arretrato" come industrializzazione. Però però...
E' un paese che conta 120 mln di persone
Geograficamente è il paese più grande del globo
Non sono mega produttivi ma.. hanno una miriade di materie prime. Puoi avere tutti gli know-how che vuoi ma se non hai le materie prima tranquillo che non ci fai nulla.
Storicamente è sempre stato un paese importante a livello globale.


Questa storia della Russia che fallisce, per me, non ha alcun senso. Si okay default tecnico ma continueranno con la loro politica. Per me i nostri "Pseudo" rappresentanti si sono davvero illusi pensando che basterebbe infleggerli una miriade di sanzione che mo tornano a cuccia. Hanno fatto errori di calcoli. 

Nemmeno l'Iran che è sanzionato da non so quanti anni, è fallito.. l'Iran eh..


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Giugno 2022)

Mesi che vi dico che il default russo era inevitabile, e oggi è arrivato.
Simbolico quanto volete, ma se è stabilito che mi devi pagare in euro/dollari e mi paghi con quella carta straccia del rublo stai contravvenendo ad un obbligo.
Ergo, la Russia è in default.
Ergo, le condizioni economiche peggiorano ulteriormente e l'accesso al credito con rating D è impossibile.
Ergo, i "professoroni "avevano ragione.

Fortunatamente sono un signore e mi fermo qua, perché il flame non è nel mio stile.


----------



## __king george__ (27 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La Russia sarà pure, per molti versi un paese "arretrato" come industrializzazione. Però però...
> E' un paese che conta 120 mln di persone
> Geograficamente è il paese più grande del globo
> Non sono mega produttivi ma.. hanno una miriade di materie prime. Puoi avere tutti gli know-how che vuoi ma se non hai le materie prima tranquillo che non ci fai nulla.
> ...


si tratta di capire che significa "fallito"..anche la Corea del Nord non è fallita nonostante le sanzioni in un certo senso..però hanno le carestie..

l'Iran non credo abbia avuto le stesse sanzioni della Russia..poi non so però eh

in ogni caso la Russia è un gigante non è che è cosi facile "buttarla giù"...questo default "tecnico" o "simbolico" se preferite è una sorta di tassello in piu verso un default piu "sostanziale" diciamo

in ogni caso io non gioisco se la gente finisce in condizioni di miseria..visto che credo che molti russi siano vittime piu che altro..quantomeno di propaganda

parlo della gente normale

non sono stato ancora pervaso da un sentimento di russofobia generale..sono russofobico verso i governanti piu che altro

poi in futuro non so..di certo se c'è un NOI e un LORO (come in rocky 4  ) io non ho alcun dubbio su dove schierarmi


----------



## Nevergiveup (27 Giugno 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma che vittoria sarebbe se moriamo di fame pure noi?


Ecco, forse una seria riflessione sul fatto che senza il grano russo/ucraino andrebbe in crisi il mercato alimentare nella patria del cibo andrebbe fatta, che poi son discorsi che potremmo allargare alle carni sudamericane e svariati altri prodotti...


----------



## gabri65 (27 Giugno 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Mesi che vi dico che il default russo era inevitabile, e oggi è arrivato.
> Simbolico quanto volete, ma se è stabilito che mi devi pagare in euro/dollari e mi paghi con quella carta straccia del rublo stai contravvenendo ad un obbligo.
> Ergo, la Russia è in default.
> Ergo, le condizioni economiche peggiorano ulteriormente e l'accesso al credito con rating D è impossibile.
> ...



Eh, appunto, mesi.

C'è poco da flammare, non è flame, ma si cerca di riflettere e di capire la situazione. Non è una battaglia e purtroppo siamo solo spettatori.

Qui avevo capito che i russi sarebbero schiantati in brevissimo tempo e saremmo stati tutti belli contenti. Sono in default tecnico, e quindi?

Vediamo a quale prezzo, e come ripeto, il mio portafogli non ha 'sta gran voglia di dare ragione a chicchessia. Vedremo se mi ritorna in tasca tutto quello che ho perso con gli interessi.

Scusa la poca signorilità, bado alle cose materiali sulla mia pelle.


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> a me sembra una cacata. Questi sono gia tagliati fuori dall'economia, mentre le loro fonti principali di guadagno al momento sono floride (vedi i prezzi del gas).Inoltre chi deve fare affari coi russi, li fa ugualmente.
> Se trovano creditori nei loro paesi amici, allora noi ci abbiamo rimesso altri 100 milioni . Se qualcuno vuole dare una spiegazione reale , è gradita.
> Sia chiaro, se fallisce davvero festeggio, perchè hanno rotto il quarzo, ma al solito noi non siamo immuni ad una catastrofe del genere per cui c'è pochissimo da festeggiare


In realtà la Russia è spalle al muro sotto tutti i punti di vista, perchè il gas lo sta svendendo ai Paesi "amici" (India, Cina, Pakistan) con sconti superiori al 10%.
La posizione del Cremlino è surreale, pur di mettere in difficoltà il nemico storico occidentale regalano gas e petrolio ai Cinesi che sono già pronti a danzare sulle loro carcasse.

Praticamente la Russia è come un uomo che per sfuggire da un cane legato si getta tra le fauci di un lupo.


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Giugno 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Mesi che vi dico che il default russo era inevitabile, e oggi è arrivato.
> Simbolico quanto volete, ma se è stabilito che mi devi pagare in euro/dollari e mi paghi con quella carta straccia del rublo stai contravvenendo ad un obbligo.
> Ergo, la Russia è in default.
> Ergo, le condizioni economiche peggiorano ulteriormente e l'accesso al credito con rating D è impossibile.
> ...


Arrivato pure in anticipo


----------



## __king george__ (27 Giugno 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> In realtà la Russia è spalle al muro sotto tutti i punti di vista, perchè il gas lo sta svendendo ai Paesi "amici" (India, Cina, Pakistan) con sconti superiori al 10%.
> *La posizione del Cremlino è surreale, pur di mettere in difficoltà il nemico storico occidentale regalano gas e petrolio ai Cinesi che sono già pronti a danzare sulle loro carcasse.*
> 
> Praticamente la Russia è come un uomo che per sfuggire da un cane legato si getta tra le fauci di un lupo.


estto..mi sembra che a molti questo passaggio sfugga

la cina non sta supportando la russia ne militarmente ne economicamente e mi pare nemmeno mediaticamente..


----------



## Marilson (27 Giugno 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Mesi che vi dico che il default russo era inevitabile, e oggi è arrivato.
> Simbolico quanto volete, ma se è stabilito che mi devi pagare in euro/dollari e mi paghi con quella carta straccia del rublo stai contravvenendo ad un obbligo.
> Ergo, la Russia è in default.
> Ergo, le condizioni economiche peggiorano ulteriormente e l'accesso al credito con rating D è impossibile.
> ...



la Russia ha piena disponibilita' di valuta estera ma non gli viene concesso di pagare. Non e' default putroppo.


----------



## vota DC (27 Giugno 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> estto..mi sembra che a molti questo passaggio sfugga
> 
> la cina non sta supportando la russia ne militarmente ne economicamente e mi pare nemmeno mediaticamente.


Hanno messo a disposizione i loro schiavetti e amichetti in medio oriente e soprattutto Africa. Il gas algerino è reddito per i russi, quello israeliano pure perché è coinvolto l'Egitto e con un sistema cinese di scatole cinesi questa commissione (non si sa perché il governo non ha voluto usare navi italiane per importare direttamente da Israele) è a vantaggio dei russi. Quello azerbajano no perché sono i turchi che controllano.

Comunque da ottobre il debito russo è continuato a scendere. Se gli altri non accettano i soldi è diverso il discorso. Nel frattempo da inizio guerra 1000 miliardi di debito Usa che con Biden è esploso assieme all'inflazione....le Russia deve 100 milioni che nel budget usa sono l'equivalente della voce "studi di genere in Pakistan"


----------



## hakaishin (27 Giugno 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Hanno messo a disposizione i loro schiavetti e amichetti in medio oriente e soprattutto Africa. Il gas algerino è reddito per i russi, quello israeliano pure perché è coinvolto l'Egitto e con un sistema cinese di scatole cinesi questa commissione (non si sa perché il governo non ha voluto usare navi italiane per importare direttamente da Israele) è a vantaggio dei russi. Quello azerbajano no perché sono i turchi che controllano.
> 
> Comunque da ottobre il debito russo è continuato a scendere. Se gli altri non accettano i soldi è diverso il discorso. Nel frattempo da inizio guerra 1000 miliardi di debito Usa che con Biden è esploso assieme all'inflazione....le Russia deve 100 milioni che nel budget usa sono l'equivalente della voce "studi di genere in Pakistan"


Beh ma sto “default” è un contentino per molti…contenti loro..


----------



## __king george__ (27 Giugno 2022)

l'inflazione è ai massimi dagli ultimi 2 decenni..per contrastare hanno alzato il salario minimo e le pensioni del 10% ma serve a poco (inflazione data al 17%)

le offerte di lavoro stanno sparendo..cali di decine e decine di punti percentuali a maggio rispetto a febbraio (ora sarà ancora peggio)..i negozi stanno chiudendo..persone in congedo aumentate da 44mila a 138mila a maggio..

il Cremlino da tempo non sta piu dando dati che prima dava,c'è un aumento della propensione al risparmio dei cittadini ecc

economisti ed esperti russi dicono che le sanzioni stanno iniziando a penetrare lentamente nella vita quotidiana dei cittadini

questo vuol dire che

1)le sanzioni non hanno fatto cosi male subito come si sperava

2)stanno comunque funzionando..

il fatto che siamo costretti a cercare di affamare la gente la dice lunga su quanto schifo stanno combinando

questa operazione militare costa "enormi risorse finanziarie" (parola del ministro delle finanze russo Siluanov)

questi (i governanti) stanno danneggiando in modo incredibile il loro paese per una follia totale..totale

(oltre ovviamente a distruggere e danneggiare gli altri paesi..ma quello è inutile dirlo)


----------



## danjr (27 Giugno 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Mesi che vi dico che il default russo era inevitabile, e oggi è arrivato.
> Simbolico quanto volete, ma se è stabilito che mi devi pagare in euro/dollari e mi paghi con quella carta straccia del rublo stai contravvenendo ad un obbligo.
> Ergo, la Russia è in default.
> Ergo, le condizioni economiche peggiorano ulteriormente e l'accesso al credito con rating D è impossibile.
> ...


Sulla linea economia hai sempre avuto completamente regione. Dal punto di vista militare però non mi aspettavo questo colpo di coda di russo


----------



## Blu71 (27 Giugno 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Beh ma sto “default” è un contentino per molti…contenti loro..



Io non ho capito se questo default tanto acclamato e celebrato indurrà Putin a ritirarsi o al contrario a essere ancora più aggressivo.


----------



## __king george__ (27 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io non ho capito se questo default tanto acclamato e celebrato indurrà Putin a ritirarsi o al contrario a essere ancora più aggressivo.


probabilmente essendo totalmente indifferente alla sua gente non cambierà nulla nella sua condotta

il punto è che o c'era questa strada (sanzioni) o c'era l'intervento militare vero (o entrambe)...terze vie non ne vedo se ne vedete voi ditelo

senza ironia eh dico davvero..


----------



## Raryof (27 Giugno 2022)

Tutto come da copione, guerra preparata bene, nessun colpo sparato ma vendita di armi illimitata, russofobia, sanzioni dure e buone, divertimento massonico nel vedere gente scappare o morire, seduti e vestiti di bianco perché puri a parlare di sciocchezze green, divertimento puro, giostrato, come ci si aspettava, ora, nessuno chiaramente capirà realmente le cose ma il fatto che si sia scelta una linea di sanzioni autoimposte che dovevano logorare l'economia russa per il semplice motivo di non poter fare altro non fa sì che i russi stessi, messi spalle al muro, non possano affondare la nave con tutti dentro.
Mi chiedo quindi quanto si possa essere contenti per dei default tecnici e stupidi, inutili, il linguaggio della finanza che ci ama e ci vuole bene, con debiti pubblici alle stelle quanto meno abbiamo battuto i cattivi russi imponendoci però una crisi che si sentirà più avanti per bene ed è già in corso da tempo, ma l'asino medio pensa che con il logorio della Russia (e qualche scemotto può pure pensare che non riusciranno a vincere una guerra già vinta) poi sarà tutto in discesa, come se si possa uscire da situazioni economiche drammatiche con la semplice fine della guerra; se lo avete pensato bravi, hanno fatto centro loro, poi però vi mancherà la guerra e ne cercherete un'altra, del resto abbiamo tanti nemici e tanti che invece vogliono entrare nella grande famiglia europea, buona ma già fallita.
L'unica pace ci sarà quando al tavolo della pace ci dovranno essere concessioni totali alla Russia, l'Ucraina tornerà territorio neutrale o forse chissà, ci sarà una nuova URSS, non so se ci arriveremo però perché è quasi scontato che qualcuno messo spalle al muro possa dare il via ad una distruzione a catena, raggiungendo comunque l'obbiettivo, parliamo di una potenza nucleare e presto tutti i paesi occidentali si saranno rotti le palle della guerra stessa o di una vita sempre più costosa, per allora sarà difficile eccitare gente che adesso gode per un default (fa paura 'sta parole very english) tecnico, ommidio moriranno tutti, ma quando verrà abbassata la guardia secondo me arriverà la botta bella forte, armi all'Ucraina o meno.
Rendetevi conto della situazione, chi dà armi all'Ucraina è lo stesso che ha voluto la guerra, questa guerra, solo per arrivare a dove siamo oggi, morti e profughi, ma non vincerà, i puri non vinceranno perché sono sempre i primi a scappare e faranno bene ad aspettarsi qualcosa di grosso prima o poi.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Giugno 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> probabilmente essendo totalmente indifferente alla sua gente non cambierà nulla nella sua condotta
> 
> il punto è che o c'era questa strada (sanzioni) o c'era l'intervento militare vero (o entrambe)...terze vie non ne vedo se ne vedete voi ditelo
> 
> senza ironia eh dico davvero..



Io sinceramente credo che Putin, grazie a tutte le sanzioni, avrà vita ancora più facile nella sua propaganda interna.


----------



## __king george__ (27 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io sinceramente credo che Putin, grazie a tutte le sanzioni, avrà vita ancora più facile nella sua propaganda interna.


premesso che non credo assolutamente a questo..perchè un popolo che sta male è sempre inc..con il suo padrone..ma al di la di questo dico: e allora che si doveva fare? sanzioni no...guerra no..non resta altro...almeno io non vedo altro..


----------



## Blu71 (27 Giugno 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> premesso che non credo assolutamente a questo..perchè un popolo che sta male è sempre inc..con il suo padrone..ma al di la di questo dico: e allora che si doveva fare? sanzioni no...guerra no..non resta altro...almeno io non vedo altro..



Cosa si dovrebbe fare? Sarò cinico ma per me occorre trattare attraverso una conferenza internazionale con a capo gli USA (che sono i veri avversari) cedendo qualcosa alla Russia che dubito lascerà mai i territori già conquistati.


----------



## ignaxio (27 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Cosa si dovrebbe fare? Sarò cinico ma per me occorre trattare attraverso una conferenza internazionale con a capo gli USA (che sono i veri avversari) cedendo qualcosa alla Russia che dubito lascerà mai i territori già conquistati.


E se vuole di più come risolvi?


----------



## Blu71 (27 Giugno 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> E se vuole di più come risolvi?



Non mi risulta che Usa è Ue ci abbiano almeno provato. Zelensky spinto da loro poi pensa di riprendersi tutto.


----------



## ignaxio (27 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non mi risulta che Usa è Ue ci abbiano almeno provato. Zelensky spinto da loro poi pensa di riprendersi tutto.


Ok, ma se ci provi e ti dicono di no?


----------



## Blu71 (27 Giugno 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Ok, ma se ci provi e ti dicono di no?



Innanzitutto provaci. Se ti dicono di noi vai avanti sulla strada attuale.


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io sinceramente credo che Putin, grazie a tutte le sanzioni, avrà vita ancora più facile nella sua propaganda interna.


I Russi non sono i Cinesi.. sono Europei, sanno cosa sia la libertà e la nuova generazione non ha nulla a che sparire con i soloni rancorosi che ora amministrano il Paese cresciuti nel '900.


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Giugno 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Sulla linea economia hai sempre avuto completamente regione. Dal punto di vista militare però non mi aspettavo questo colpo di coda di russo


Colpo di coda per modo di dire... Guadagni territoriali pochi, perdite umane e materiali alte


----------



## __king george__ (27 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Cosa si dovrebbe fare? Sarò cinico ma per me occorre trattare attraverso una conferenza internazionale con a capo gli USA (che sono i veri avversari) cedendo qualcosa alla Russia che dubito lascerà mai i territori già conquistati.


a parte che dire a un rapinatore..ok se ti arrendi ti lascio il 20% della cassa mmmmm non mi sembra una strategia tanto buona....  ma poi dubito che porterebbe a qualcosa

se poi la Francia invade l'Italia che si fa si propone di lasciarli la Puglia e la Campania in cambio della libertà?

per dire...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Giugno 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> premesso che non credo assolutamente a questo..perchè un popolo che sta male è sempre inc..con il suo padrone..ma al di la di questo dico: e allora che si doveva fare? sanzioni no...guerra no..non resta altro...almeno io non vedo altro..



Ma chi è che sta male ?


----------



## __king george__ (27 Giugno 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> I Russi non sono i Cinesi.. sono Europei, sanno cosa sia la libertà e la nuova generazione non ha nulla a che sparire con i soloni rancorosi che ora amministrano il Paese cresciuti nel '900.


credo ci sia una divisione di mentalità netta tra gli under 40 (ancor piu under 30/35) e gli altri..soprattutto con l'avvento di internet

loro lo sanno (i parrucconi) e non lo accettano

ma se ne dovranno fare una ragione è un processo irreversibile...prenderanno tutti i nostri vizi e le nostre virtù


----------



## __king george__ (27 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma chi è che sta male ?


con il tempo dovrebbero andare a stare sempre peggio--è l'obiettivo delle sanzioni

che poi già ora non è che stiano cosi bene (parlo del pre guerra proprio)..


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Giugno 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> credo ci sia una divisione di mentalità netta tra gli under 40 (ancor piu under 30/35) e gli altri..soprattutto con l'avvento di internet
> 
> loro lo sanno (i parrucconi) e non lo accettano
> 
> ma se ne dovranno fare una ragione è un processo irreversibile...prenderanno tutti i nostri vizi e le nostre virtù


Sicuramente, in generale credo che un russo cresciuto in città negli anni 80-90 e mai uscito dalla patria sia più aperto di un cinese arrivato 20enne dal Wenzhou e residente ormai da 30 anni in Italia.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Giugno 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> *con il tempo dovrebbero andare a stare sempre peggio--è l'obiettivo delle sanzioni*
> 
> che poi già ora non è che stiano cosi bene (parlo del pre guerra proprio)..



Certo,ma il problema principale è che le sanzioni stanno colpendo soprattutto noi europei.
Per quanto vogliamo andare avanti con questa pagliacciata ?

Alla fine si arriverà ad un punto in cui si dovrà per forza di cose dire basta così,abbiamo fatto il possibile per aiutarti,ora sono chezzi tuoi.
A meno che non vogliamo proprio cadere in basso ai livelli di ucrainia/russia (ucraina post guerra e russia post sanzioni(?))


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>


Che brividi!!!! Brrrrrrrr


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Giugno 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Mi porto avanti, se (come tutto lascia intendere) domani la Russia sarà in default, quelli del mantra "aahahahha la Russia non doveva fallire? ahahahahaha" fanno un passettino indietro sulle loro convinzioni? Giusto per sapere se è proprio tifo oppure eravate solo male informati.


Sinceramente questo default è infamata e basta..
hanno i soldi per pagare.. ma non gli concedono i mezzi per pagare lol un po' come se devo dare 10 euro a un tizio.. il tizio non accetta e mi dà del vagabondo insolvente  ok ora c'è la scritta default missione compiuta  il fatto è che tutta Europa e America è fallita nel 2007 e gli effetti totali si stanno palesando solo adesso (inflazione booom) mentre vivevamo e viviamo la decrescita felice ..
quindi non so cosa si aspettano da questa genialità lol


----------



## Riccardo88 (27 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *Certo,ma il problema principale è che le sanzioni stanno colpendo soprattutto noi europei.*
> Per quanto vogliamo andare avanti con questa pagliacciata ?
> 
> Alla fine si arriverà ad un punto in cui si dovrà per forza di cose dire basta così,abbiamo fatto il possibile per aiutarti,ora sono chezzi tuoi.
> A meno che non vogliamo proprio cadere in basso ai livelli di ucrainia/russia (ucraina post guerra e russia post sanzioni(?))


Siamo not europei con il PIL stimato al -10% o sono I ruski?
Chiedo perché magari mi trovo nell'universo parallelo di Russia Today, Tass e Sputnik in cui 'le sanzioni fanno male solo a noi' e 'i ruski sono immuni alle sanzioni'..


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Giugno 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Siamo not europei con il PIL stimato al -10% o sono I ruski?
> Chiedo perché magari mi trovo nell'universo parallelo di Russia Today, Tass e Sputnik in cui 'le sanzioni fanno male solo a noi' e 'i ruski sono immuni alle sanzioni'..



Siamo noi o sono loro ad avere la benzina a 2€ ?
Siamo noi o siamo loro con le pezze al cul per via degli aumenti di energia,gas,materie prime,pedaggi,olio e altri beni alimentari ?
*Cosa me ne dovrebbe fregare se creiamo qualche disagio anche a loro,se poi i primi a subire le conseguenze delle sanzioni siamo proprio noi ?*

Certe volte mi cadono proprio le palle in terra,detto proprio papale papale 

Per la cronaca,dal 1 luglio arriverà una nuova mazzata per le bollette di luce e gas,ma va bene così,no ? L'importante è sollazzare il pagliaccio ucraino con finanziamenti,miliardi di armi a fondo perduto,addestramenti,cibaglia varia,tanto paga sempre pantalone.


----------



## Raryof (27 Giugno 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Sinceramente questo default è infamata e basta..
> hanno i soldi per pagare.. ma non gli concedono i mezzi per pagare lol un po' come se devo dare 10 euro a un tizio.. il tizio non accetta e mi dà del vagabondo insolvente  ok ora c'è la scritta default missione compiuta  il fatto è che tutta Europa e America è fallita nel 2007 e gli effetti totali si stanno palesando solo adesso (inflazione booom) mentre vivevamo e viviamo la decrescita felice ..
> quindi non so cosa si aspettano da questa genialità lol


Ho i soldi ma non posso pagare.
Ho vinto la guerra ma non posso vincerla perché tu vuoi farla durare a vita e logorarmi come finanza dice e vuole senza sparare un colpo.
L'extrema ratio in tutto questo è il confetto prima dello scontro che però non ci sarà mai, il logorio non porterà a nulla, solo morti ben voluti anche da chi manda armi non per la pace ma per mandare armi e far continuare il conflitto, dal momento che crepa Zelensky finisce tutto quindi l'obbiettivo numero 1 è lui perché fa parte di quelle istituzioni tossiche e naziste che non vogliono nessuna pace, vogliono solo armi, perché è il loro ruolo e a quello servivano, l'ucraino a capo di quel paese ridotto in macerie è stato semplicemente usato dai poteri forti per mettere su tutta l'impalcatura, senza che nessuno capisse come fare per evitare disperazione e morte ad un paese intero, abbracci, sorrisi, foto vestiti di bianco, Ucraina nell'Ue presto, tutte 'ste scemate servono per la narrativa giusta e per tenere botta, altrimenti troppa gente capirebbe il marcio e le intenzioni finali di chi ha lavorato a lungo per vivere in una pandemia infinita, di chi ha fatto bordelli allucinanti in Ucraina per poter poi provocare la prima mossa, con i veri mandanti dalla parte del giusto, coi cattivi dalla parte dei buoni e coi russi invece, tutto d'un tratto, folli assassini, così, dal nulla.
I piani che poi portano all'annessione di paesi chiave e strategici nell'Ue (Usa) sono sempre gli stessi da una vita, l'impalcatura che si crea crea a sua volta un nemico, come un tempo potevano essere i serbobosniaci e i famosi nazionalisti che si sono visti disintegrare la Jugoslavia prima di veder passare ben 2 paesi nell'Ue nel giro di pochissimo, paesi piccoli ma necessari, strategici, Slovenia, Croazia, l'Ucraina invece è necessaria sì ma a livello di conti e finanze non riuscirebbe ad entrare nell'Ue nemmeno tra 500 anni perché chi entra nell'€ deve creare debito buono, come tutti, per poi essere incatenato dallo stesso strumento che ti ha permesso di crescere ma facendo solo debito e sperperando mlrd che arrivano poi dai fessi italiani, francesi, tedeschi ecc, noi ovviamente diamo sempre qualcosina di più perché c'è il pd che è una garanzia di stabilità e di debito buono, al contrario degli ex sovranisti di destra che sono durati poco e poi tenuti fuori per un po' dal giochino pandemico di riassetto economico per evitare ciò che succederà comunque in futuro, l'uscita dall'€ per via di una situazione economica insostenibile a cui non ci sarà rimedio, too big too fail ma non così scemi secondo me da rimanere incatenati a vita, ora ci stanno provando con il pnrr ma non basterà, la gente si è rotta le palle dell'Ue per come ha gestito la farsa pandemica? ma no, tutti vogliono entrare, tutti, per essere difesi, perché siamo i buoni.
Cercate di capire bene il fine e capite il passato, vedrete che il passato si ripeterà sempre ma in peggio e con strumenti ancora più invasivi e con catene ancora più grosse, le emergenze sbloccano alcune situazioni come abbiamo visto affinché la pace e il benessere possano non essere più garantiti nemmeno qui da noi, se non succede nulla di perverso come si potrebbe creare una guerra dal nulla? per motivi stupidi? con una influenza che viene vista come un tempo e non più come il male da contare ogni volta? guardate quanto poco è bastato per cambiare il mondo, per creare una narrativa su un qualcosa di già vissuto e conosciuto, fino a portare il tutto allo sfinimento che è il processo naturale supremo per la rieducazione dell'essere umano, ma c'è qualcuno che davvero pensa ad una Russia nemica o ad un virus male unico? tutto d'un tratto? buon per voi, quando li avremo battuti avremo sconfitto i più grandi mali del mondo, per ora godiamo mentre li abbattiamo anche se alla fine sono sempre stati lì, strano diventino nemici supremi solo ora, strano si faccia di tutto per metterseli contro o per non mollare la farsa pandemica, nemmeno a giugno, per arrivare poi preparati ai mesi freddi, belli bollenti.


----------



## Djici (27 Giugno 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Sinceramente questo default è infamata e basta..
> hanno i soldi per pagare.. ma non gli concedono i mezzi per pagare lol un po' come se devo dare 10 euro a un tizio.. il tizio non accetta e mi dà del vagabondo insolvente  ok ora c'è la scritta default missione compiuta  il fatto è che tutta Europa e America è fallita nel 2007 e gli effetti totali si stanno palesando solo adesso (inflazione booom) mentre vivevamo e viviamo la decrescita felice ..
> quindi non so cosa si aspettano da questa genialità lol


Sbaglio o i russi rompono le palle per essere pagati in rubli?
E noi non possiamo fare la stessa e identica cosa?


----------



## Blu71 (27 Giugno 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> a parte che dire a un rapinatore..ok se ti arrendi ti lascio il 20% della cassa mmmmm non mi sembra una strategia tanto buona....  ma poi dubito che porterebbe a qualcosa
> 
> se poi la Francia invade l'Italia che si fa si propone di lasciarli la Puglia e la Campania in cambio della libertà?
> 
> per dire...



Se ti dicono il classico: “O la borsa o la vita“ quindi rispondi la vita perdendo vita è borsa?


----------



## ignaxio (27 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Certo,ma il problema principale è che le sanzioni stanno colpendo soprattutto noi europei.
> Per quanto vogliamo andare avanti con questa pagliacciata ?
> 
> Alla fine si arriverà ad un punto in cui si dovrà per forza di cose dire basta così,abbiamo fatto il possibile per aiutarti,ora sono chezzi tuoi.
> A meno che non vogliamo proprio cadere in basso ai livelli di ucrainia/russia (ucraina post guerra e russia post sanzioni(?))


In guerra ci perdono sempre entrambi le parti è risaputo. Visto che qualcuno ha deciso di fare la guerra l’obiettivo è far perdere più a loro che a noi.
Lasciare l’Ucraina abbandonata? Non hai idea del disastro che avremo in Europa in quel caso.. e che aumenti di prezzi delle materie prime! Questo che stiamo vivendo adesso è solo un minimo


----------



## __king george__ (27 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se ti dicono il classico: “O la borsa o la vita“ quindi rispondi la vita perdendo vita è borsa?


io singolarmente da cittadino posso anche rispondere la borsa ma se lo fanno anche le autorità è un problema


----------



## Blu71 (27 Giugno 2022)

Putin parla al telefono con Bolsonaro, Presidente del Brasile: «Forniture fertilizzanti confermate»

Secondo il Cremlino i due hanno confermato la loro intenzione di rafforzare la loro cooperazione strategica.


----------



## Djici (27 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se ti dicono il classico: “O la borsa o la vita“ quindi rispondi la vita perdendo vita è borsa?


Per me il confronto con un rapinatore ha poco senso.
Un rapinatore non e che lo devi "affrontare" altre volte.
Per me il confronto andrebbe fatto con accettare di farsi bullizare da uno della tua scuola.
Se ti pieghi la prima volta ti dovrai piegare anche alla seconda.
Il discorso va affrontato una volta per tutte anche se e palestrato e tu no.
Deve capire che magari è più forte ma per ogni colpo che darà ne riceverà uno pure lui. Magari meno potente. Ma sarà abbastanza per farli capire che e meglio lasciarti tranquillo. Il bullo se si diverte a picchiare e perché sa che di fronte a lui c'è qualcuno che ha paura di reagire perché ne potrebbe prendere ancora di più in caso di reazione.
Bisogna fare l'esatto opposto. Anche se magari la prima volta torni a casa con più colpi di quello che avresti ricevuto stando fermo.
Vedi come passa in fretta la voglia di fare lo splendido.
Poi se sei addirittura più palestrato tu, non muoversi e proprio follia.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Giugno 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> io singolarmente da cittadino posso anche rispondere la borsa ma se lo fanno anche le autorità è un problema



Anche uno che rappresenta l’autorità lascia la pistola se si trova davanti persone con i mitra che glielo chiedono.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Siamo noi o sono loro ad avere la benzina a 2€ ?
> Siamo noi o siamo loro con le pezze al cul per via degli aumenti di energia,gas,materie prime,pedaggi,olio e altri beni alimentari ?
> *Cosa me ne dovrebbe fregare se creiamo qualche disagio anche a loro,se poi i primi a subire le conseguenze delle sanzioni siamo proprio noi ?*
> 
> ...


Ma tanto è inutile, per alcuni meglio morire di fame noi pur di andare contro i russi e aiutare gli immacolati fratelli europei ucraini….


----------



## Blu71 (27 Giugno 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Per me il confronto con un rapinatore ha poco senso.
> Un rapinatore non e che lo devi "affrontare" altre volte.
> Per me il confronto andrebbe fatto con accettare di farsi bullizare da uno della tua scuola.
> Se ti pieghi la prima volta ti dovrai piegare anche alla seconda.
> ...



Il rapinatore può essere lo stesso o un altro. 
Se hai un negozio e ti entrano persone con i mitra molli la cassa o reagisci?


----------



## Blu71 (27 Giugno 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma tanto è inutile, per alcuni meglio morire di fame noi pur di andare contro i russi e aiutare gli immacolati fratelli europei ucraini….



Servisse almeno a qualcosa


----------



## vota DC (27 Giugno 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Siamo not europei con il PIL stimato al -10% o sono I ruski?


Nel 1996 sotto il nostro amico Eltsin erano calati a 1000 euro all'anno per abitante, quindi a livelli peggiori di quelli che hanno portato il crollo dell'Unione Sovietica. L'economia russa è in calo dal 2013 e ora rischia di tornare ai livelli..... precedenti alla crisi del 2008.
In Europa ancora si sogna di tornare a prima del 2008, la realtà è che facciamo megacentri commerciali per riciclare il denaro e svendiamo agli asiatici tutto. Pure il centro di golf frequentato da Draghi ai russi.


----------



## Djici (27 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il rapinatore può essere lo stesso o un altro.
> Se hai un negozio e ti entrano persone con i mitra molli la cassa o reagisci?


Io rispondo alla tua.
Lascio la borsa tranquillamente.

Tu rispondi alla mia.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Servisse almeno a qualcosa


Eh ma hai risposto al pazzo russo


----------



## pazzomania (27 Giugno 2022)

Secondo me bisogna essere realisti:

- le sanzioni date alla Russia, sono PESANTISSIME per loro, altrimenti non avrebbero commerciato, importato, ed esportato da/verso l' occidente

- le sanzioni date alla Russia, sono PESANTISSIME per noi occidentali, altrimenti non avremmo commerciato, importato, ed esportato da/verso la Russia

Come previsto dal giorno 0 (ma non che ci volesse la sfera di cristallo) , non è che la Russia si ritira per le sanzioni, hanno cibo ed energia, alla peggio fanno vivere ancora peggio quelli già piuttosto poveracci.

Sul fatto che avrebbero finito le armi ha sempre fatto ridere fin dall' inizio, per crederlo bisogna davvero aver passato la vita lontanissimo da qualunque cosa che sia "produzione" industriale.

Detto questo, purtroppo siamo spettatori passivi, hanno dato il via loro da soli a questo marasma, e noi siamo in qualche maniera "vittime", e ci dobbiamo adattare.

Come ho detto ieri, rinuncerei a parecchio, piuttosto che dare 1 euro a chi ci minaccia direttamente.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Giugno 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Io rispondo alla tua.
> Lascio la borsa tranquillamente.
> 
> Tu rispondi alla mia.



Certo. Al bullo devi reagire ma se per farlo subito rischi di rimetterci la vita è meglio di no. Prima ti devi mettere in condizione di poterlo affrontare.


----------



## __king george__ (27 Giugno 2022)

nel frattempo la cosa piu bella è la tv russa che chiaramente ignora il discorso del default tecnico del quale tutto il mondo sta parlando e parla dell'emergenza....climatica! 

su Mosca previste temperature fino a 33 gradi e la raccomandazione del governo di non uscire le ore piu calde e bere molta acqua!


----------



## Blu71 (27 Giugno 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> nel frattempo la cosa piu bella è la tv russa che chiaramente ignora il discorso del default tecnico del quale tutto il mondo sta parlando e parla dell'emergenza....climatica!
> 
> su Mosca previste temperature fino a 33 gradi e la raccomandazione del governo di non uscire le ore piu calde e bere molta acqua!



Ma cosa ti aspettavi? Che dicessero stiamo fallendo?


----------



## Swaitak (27 Giugno 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> nel frattempo la cosa piu bella è la tv russa che chiaramente ignora il discorso del default tecnico del quale tutto il mondo sta parlando e parla dell'emergenza....climatica!
> 
> su Mosca previste temperature fino a 33 gradi e la raccomandazione del governo di non uscire le ore piu calde e bere molta acqua!


Non pensavo trasmettessero studio aperto


----------



## Blu71 (27 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Non pensavo trasmettessero studio aperto



Dai, non proprio sono così inutili


----------



## pazzomania (27 Giugno 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> nel frattempo la cosa piu bella è la tv russa che chiaramente ignora il discorso del default tecnico del quale tutto il mondo sta parlando e parla dell'emergenza....climatica!
> 
> su Mosca previste temperature fino a 33 gradi e la raccomandazione del governo di non uscire le ore piu calde e bere molta acqua!


Non vedono l' ora la terra si scaldi, in Russia
Diventerà l' Eldorado


----------



## Swaitak (27 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non vedono l' ora la terra si scaldi, in Russia
> Diventerà l' Eldorado


Io soffro maledettamente il caldo, mi Candido come prima risorsa a varcare il suolo russo


----------



## Blu71 (27 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Io soffro maledettamente il caldo, mi Candido come prima risorsa a varcare il suolo russo



Putiniano


----------



## Blu71 (27 Giugno 2022)

*Kiev chiede una riunione urgente del Consiglio di sicurezza dell’Onu.*


Ma l’Onu a che serve?


----------



## pazzomania (27 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Io soffro maledettamente il caldo, mi Candido come prima risorsa a varcare il suolo russo


Ci ho pensato.

Ma saremo troppo vecchi, forse morti


----------



## gabri65 (27 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma cosa ti aspettavi? Che dicessero stiamo fallendo?



Eh.

Giuppersù quello che fanno anche da noi.

Concentratevi sulla guerra e sui cattivoni russi. Il nostro paese va a gonfie vele.



Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Kiev chiede una riunione urgente del Consiglio di sicurezza dell’Onu.*
> 
> 
> Ma l’Onu a che serve?



A chi ci lavora e prende lo stipendio.


----------



## Albijol (27 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Kiev chiede una riunione urgente del Consiglio di sicurezza dell’Onu.*
> 
> 
> Ma l’Onu a che serve?


A che servono le province in Italia? Domande diverse, risposta identica.


----------



## Sam (28 Giugno 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Azz ! Aspetto Sam perché Trumpusconi si è perso nel labirinto dei bilanci dell'Inter.
> Quindi parliamo della ennesima disputa territoriale con ognuno che rivendica che X anni fa, il nonno Y, aveva per primo posato piede sul territorio Z. E che di lì in poi...
> No basta!
> Un se ne 'pó più!
> ...


Le isole Senkaku e Taiwan sono il casus belli per una questione molto più grande, ed è il dominio dell'Estremo Oriente.
La Seconda Guerra Mondiale nell'area del Pacifico scoppiò perché gli Stati Uniti non tolleravano la Sfera di Co-Prosperità che il Giappone stava mettendo in piedi. Un'area di paesi liberi dal dominio occidentale, e completamente legati gli uni agli altri da logiche di scambi commerciali. La decolonizzazione dell'India e dell'intera Asia ha avuto forti legami con l'eredità lasciata dalla Sfera di Co-Prosperità.
La Cina, all'epoca, era, come durante la dinastia Qing abolita qualche decennio prima, una colonia. Un paese che faceva gli interessi di USA ed Europa, con concessioni e politiche abbastanza lassive.
Il Giappone era una potenza mondiale, con la terza marina più forte del mondo, e con un desiderio di diventare un paese modello per l'Asia. D'altronde, era la dimostrazione che anche un paese retrogrado basato sulla nobiltà dei daymio e dello shogun poteva diventare un paese moderno e forte, al punto da preoccupare le potenze tradizionali. E la guerra russo-giapponese per il controllo della baia di Port Arthur, e di fatto dell'intera Manciuria, ne era stato il banco di prova.
Il Giappone era l'unico paese che poteva guidare l'Estremo Oriente, perché era il paese che più di ogni altro ha saputo unire tradizione e modernità, non perdendo il suo spirito caratteristico ma al contempo coadiuvandolo all'innovazione. Rappresentava la genialità dell'Asia, che nel Medioevo, ai tempi di Marco Polo, era propria dell'antica Cina, ma che quest'ultima aveva perduto rannicchiandosi nella più totale tradizione.

La situazione nel dopoguerra doveva prevedere quindi un'armonia forzata tra USA e URSS, con il Giappone ridotto ad un protettorato americano e la Cina ridotta a Stato satellite di Mosca, mentre le due Coree dovevano essere due paesi in perenne lotta tra loro per evitare la costruzione di una potenziale potenza nel cuore dell'Estremo Oriente.
Ma le cose non sono andate così: la Cina si è staccata dall'orbita sovietica, e dopo la dipartita di Mao che, con i suoi disastrosi piani del Grande Balzo e della Rivoluzione Culturale, ha tardato l'industrializzazione del paese, le cose sono cambiate. La Cina ha lasciato i dettami dell'economia pianificata stalinista e si è trasformata in un puro Capitalismo di Stato, di fatto diventando la candidata numero 1 ad assurgere il ruolo che aveva il Giappone prima della guerra.
D'altro canto, il Giappone non ha alcuna intenzione di farsi minacciare da Pechino, e infatti sta manovrando per eliminare dalla Costituzione, che venne dettata da MacArthur, la clausola di non belligeranza, in modo da ricostruire le Forze Armate Giapponesi e dotare il paese dell'arma nucleare. Oltretutto il Giappone vorrebbe entrare nel Consiglio di Sicurezza come membro permanente con diritto di veto.
E come si può ben capire, la Cina non permetterà mai che il Giappone si riarmi o si unisca al CdS.
Questo credo sia il reale motivo per il quale la Cina non sia stata realmente perseguita per il COVID, o per la SARS ai tempi. La situazione è talmente delicata che si rischia un'escalation seria. L'Estremo Oriente non è l'Ucraina, purtroppo per tutti noi.

L'unico equilibrio che regge (per adesso) sono le due Coree, perché sono volute da ambo le parti.
Il panzone amante dell’emmental, infatti, sta lì perché serve anche agli USA, perché di fatto tiene a bada la Corea del Sud, che in caso di unificazione del paese, avrebbe un mercato interno più vasto, e potenzialità di crescita del PIL elevate, diventando una minaccia per tutti nell'area.
Ogni tanto alza la voce e fa minacce a vuoto, ma poi gli arrivano un paio di telefonate (una da Pechino e una da Washington) e gli si ricorda che se urla troppo poi l’emmental non lo mangerà più perché non avrà più i denti.

PS: contento della consulenza, @gabri65 ?


----------



## gabri65 (28 Giugno 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Le isole Senkaku e Taiwan sono il casus belli per una questione molto più grande, ed è il dominio dell'Estremo Oriente.
> La Seconda Guerra Mondiale nell'area del Pacifico scoppiò perché gli Stati Uniti non tolleravano la Sfera di Co-Prosperità che il Giappone stava mettendo in piedi. Un'area di paesi liberi dal dominio occidentale, e completamente legati gli uni agli altri da logiche di scambi commerciali. La decolonizzazione dell'India e dell'intera Asia ha avuto forti legami con l'eredità lasciata dalla Sfera di Co-Prosperità.
> La Cina, all'epoca, era, come durante la dinastia Qing abolita qualche decennio prima, una colonia. Un paese che faceva gli interessi di USA ed Europa, con concessioni e politiche abbastanza lassive.
> Il Giappone era una potenza mondiale, con la terza marina più forte del mondo, e con un desiderio di diventare un paese modello per l'Asia. D'altronde, era la dimostrazione che anche un paese retrogrado basato sulla nobiltà dei daymio e dello shogun poteva diventare un paese moderno e forte, al punto da preoccupare le potenze tradizionali. E la guerra russo-giapponese per il controllo della baia di Port Arthur, e di fatto dell'intera Manciuria, ne era stato il banco di prova.
> ...



Impeccabile come sempre. 

Dovresti farti riservare una sezione da admin, dove periodicamente spieghi un po' di cose e istruisci gli avventori.

Completamente d'accordo sul fatto che il Giappone avrebbe le carte in regola per sovrastare chiunque in oriente. Tutta un'altra storia rispetto ai cani sciolti cinesi.


----------



## Milanoide (28 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Impeccabile come sempre.
> 
> Dovresti farti riservare una sezione da admin, dove periodicamente spieghi un po' di cose e istruisci gli avventori.
> 
> Completamente d'accordo sul fatto che il Giappone avrebbe le carte in regola per sovrastare chiunque in oriente. Tutta un'altra storia rispetto ai cani sciolti cinesi.


Boh! Di questi tempi non so se il minuscolo Giappone riuscirebbe a tenere testa a quei due giganti continentali.
Se ritenete questa cosa possibile, è come paragonare il Giappone al Regno Unito dal '700 in poi. Ma un conto è limitarsi ad una politica dell'equilibrio contro un continente (europeo) diviso in varie nazionalità conflittuali. Un altro conto è avere a che fare con apparenti monoliti come Russia e Cina (anche se un professore di Relazioni Internazionali guerrafondaio riteneva che la Cina fosse tutt'altro che il monolite che appare. La voleva attaccare e smembrare negli anni '90...).
Giappone con poche risorse naturali, al pari di UK ed Italia. Giappone che ha una economia lungo stagnante, ha esaurito la spinta propulsiva del copia e migliora.
Demograficamente... Uhmm.
Non mi convince.
Se invece si parla di una sorta di fanatismo shintoista... Quello curato con le bombe atomiche... Allora forse si, ma non ho il polso.

Così facendo dimostrate una ammirazione per il piccolo che riesce a condizionare cose molto più grandi di lui. Mumble, mumble...
In questa classifica fra gli Stati domina Israele e fra i partiti domina il PD.
Ok, scherzavo. Non volevo rovinarvi la giornata.
Una birra per Sam!


----------



## __king george__ (28 Giugno 2022)

la NATO si rinforza

Stoltenberg al vertice di Madrid "Sarà il più importante rafforzamento dalla fine della Guerra Fredda..porteremo le FORZE AD ALTA PRONTEZZA oltre le 300mila unità"

Ansa.


----------



## galianivatene (28 Giugno 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Le isole Senkaku e Taiwan sono il casus belli per una questione molto più grande, ed è il dominio dell'Estremo Oriente.
> La Seconda Guerra Mondiale nell'area del Pacifico scoppiò perché gli Stati Uniti non tolleravano la Sfera di Co-Prosperità che il Giappone stava mettendo in piedi. Un'area di paesi liberi dal dominio occidentale, e completamente legati gli uni agli altri da logiche di scambi commerciali. La decolonizzazione dell'India e dell'intera Asia ha avuto forti legami con l'eredità lasciata dalla Sfera di Co-Prosperità.
> La Cina, all'epoca, era, come durante la dinastia Qing abolita qualche decennio prima, una colonia. Un paese che faceva gli interessi di USA ed Europa, con concessioni e politiche abbastanza lassive.
> Il Giappone era una potenza mondiale, con la terza marina più forte del mondo, e con un desiderio di diventare un paese modello per l'Asia. D'altronde, era la dimostrazione che anche un paese retrogrado basato sulla nobiltà dei daymio e dello shogun poteva diventare un paese moderno e forte, al punto da preoccupare le potenze tradizionali. E la guerra russo-giapponese per il controllo della baia di Port Arthur, e di fatto dell'intera Manciuria, ne era stato il banco di prova.
> ...


non sono così sicuro che in Asia la Cina fosse, nel dopoguerra, destinata all’orbita sovietica, nei piani americani.

La Cina era vista come una risorsa da tenere in orbita americana (con il sostegno al Guomindang), in ottica di controllo dell’heartland in funzione anti URSS, ed il Giappone come Paese da semplicemente… cancellare dalle mappe dello sviluppo.

Furono l’esito della guerra civile nel 49 in Cina, e soprattutto le vicende coreane, unitamente alla dottrina Truman di controllo del rimland asiatico, a rilanciare il Giappone come grande potenza economica, industriale e protettorato americano.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Giugno 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Boh! Di questi tempi non so se il minuscolo Giappone riuscirebbe a tenere testa a quei due giganti continentali.
> Se ritenete questa cosa possibile, è come paragonare il Giappone al Regno Unito dal '700 in poi. Ma un conto è limitarsi ad una politica dell'equilibrio contro un continente (europeo) diviso in varie nazionalità conflittuali. Un altro conto è avere a che fare con apparenti monoliti come Russia e Cina (anche se un professore di Relazioni Internazionali guerrafondaio riteneva che la Cina fosse tutt'altro che il monolite che appare. La voleva attaccare e smembrare negli anni '90...).
> Giappone con poche risorse naturali, al pari di UK ed Italia. Giappone che ha una economia lungo stagnante, ha esaurito la spinta propulsiva del copia e migliora.
> Demograficamente... Uhmm.
> ...



Certo, non si parlava in assoluto e puntualmente. Lo scenario è ancora in divenire.

Adesso la Cina è una potenza planetaria mentre il Giappone è pur sempre limitato e piccolo numericamente in confronto. La Cina ha una economia trainata dai numeri di 1 MLD e 1/2 di robot, per ora sta sfruttando un momento positivo. Non facile sovrastarla.

Ma questa è storia recente, però il Giappone fino alla WWII faceva il mazzo a tutti anche militarmente.

1000 cinesi non valgono un solo giapponese, in termini di determinazione e produttività. Il cinese copia, Il giapponese impara e migliora.

Se viene lasciato libero di agire, un paio di centesimi ce li metterei.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Giugno 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> la NATO si rinforza
> 
> Stoltenberg al vertice di Madrid "*Sarà il più importante rafforzamento dalla fine della Guerra Fredda..p*orteremo le FORZE AD ALTA PRONTEZZA oltre le 300mila unità"
> 
> Ansa.




Bravi. Proprio l'alibi che Putin cerca.


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Giugno 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ho i soldi ma non posso pagare.
> Ho vinto la guerra ma non posso vincerla perché tu vuoi farla durare a vita e logorarmi come finanza dice e vuole senza sparare un colpo.
> L'extrema ratio in tutto questo è il confetto prima dello scontro che però non ci sarà mai, il logorio non porterà a nulla, solo morti ben voluti anche da chi manda armi non per la pace ma per mandare armi e far continuare il conflitto, dal momento che crepa Zelensky finisce tutto quindi l'obbiettivo numero 1 è lui perché fa parte di quelle istituzioni tossiche e naziste che non vogliono nessuna pace, vogliono solo armi, perché è il loro ruolo e a quello servivano, l'ucraino a capo di quel paese ridotto in macerie è stato semplicemente usato dai poteri forti per mettere su tutta l'impalcatura, senza che nessuno capisse come fare per evitare disperazione e morte ad un paese intero, abbracci, sorrisi, foto vestiti di bianco, Ucraina nell'Ue presto, tutte 'ste scemate servono per la narrativa giusta e per tenere botta, altrimenti troppa gente capirebbe il marcio e le intenzioni finali di chi ha lavorato a lungo per vivere in una pandemia infinita, di chi ha fatto bordelli allucinanti in Ucraina per poter poi provocare la prima mossa, con i veri mandanti dalla parte del giusto, coi cattivi dalla parte dei buoni e coi russi invece, tutto d'un tratto, folli assassini, così, dal nulla.
> I piani che poi portano all'annessione di paesi chiave e strategici nell'Ue (Usa) sono sempre gli stessi da una vita, l'impalcatura che si crea crea a sua volta un nemico, come un tempo potevano essere i serbobosniaci e i famosi nazionalisti che si sono visti disintegrare la Jugoslavia prima di veder passare ben 2 paesi nell'Ue nel giro di pochissimo, paesi piccoli ma necessari, strategici, Slovenia, Croazia, l'Ucraina invece è necessaria sì ma a livello di conti e finanze non riuscirebbe ad entrare nell'Ue nemmeno tra 500 anni perché chi entra nell'€ deve creare debito buono, come tutti, per poi essere incatenato dallo stesso strumento che ti ha permesso di crescere ma facendo solo debito e sperperando mlrd che arrivano poi dai fessi italiani, francesi, tedeschi ecc, noi ovviamente diamo sempre qualcosina di più perché c'è il pd che è una garanzia di stabilità e di debito buono, al contrario degli ex sovranisti di destra che sono durati poco e poi tenuti fuori per un po' dal giochino pandemico di riassetto economico per evitare ciò che succederà comunque in futuro, l'uscita dall'€ per via di una situazione economica insostenibile a cui non ci sarà rimedio, too big too fail ma non così scemi secondo me da rimanere incatenati a vita, ora ci stanno provando con il pnrr ma non basterà, la gente si è rotta le palle dell'Ue per come ha gestito la farsa pandemica? ma no, tutti vogliono entrare, tutti, per essere difesi, perché siamo i buoni.
> Cercate di capire bene il fine e capite il passato, vedrete che il passato si ripeterà sempre ma in peggio e con strumenti ancora più invasivi e con catene ancora più grosse, le emergenze sbloccano alcune situazioni come abbiamo visto affinché la pace e il benessere possano non essere più garantiti nemmeno qui da noi, se non succede nulla di perverso come si potrebbe creare una guerra dal nulla? per motivi stupidi? con una influenza che viene vista come un tempo e non più come il male da contare ogni volta? guardate quanto poco è bastato per cambiare il mondo, per creare una narrativa su un qualcosa di già vissuto e conosciuto, fino a portare il tutto allo sfinimento che è il processo naturale supremo per la rieducazione dell'essere umano, ma c'è qualcuno che davvero pensa ad una Russia nemica o ad un virus male unico? tutto d'un tratto? buon per voi, quando li avremo battuti avremo sconfitto i più grandi mali del mondo, per ora godiamo mentre li abbattiamo anche se alla fine sono sempre stati lì, strano diventino nemici supremi solo ora, strano si faccia di tutto per metterseli contro o per non mollare la farsa pandemica, nemmeno a giugno, per arrivare poi preparati ai mesi freddi, belli bollenti.


Un appunto al di là del contenuto: ti prego suddividi un minimo in paragrafi quando fai post così lunghi (ovvero quasi sempre, e non è una critica eh) perchè altrimenti risultano davvero pesanti da leggere ed è un peccato!


----------



## Andris (28 Giugno 2022)

*(ANSA) - ROMA, 28 GIU *
*
"Funzionari della Casa Bianca hanno confidato in privato alla Cnn i loro dubbi sul fatto che l'Ucraina possa recuperare non solo il territorio delle repubbliche secessioniste del Donbass e la Crimea, ma anche il territorio conquistato dalle truppe d'invasione russe a partire dal 24 febbraio.
*
*I consiglieri del presidente Joe Biden hanno quindi cominciato a discutere sull'opportunità che il presidente ucraino Volodymyr Zelensky moderi le sue aspettative su quello che le forze ucraine possono realisticamente ottenere, probabilmente anche accettando l'idea che il territorio ucraino possa ridursi irreversibilmente"*


----------



## Andris (28 Giugno 2022)

siamo arrivati al punto che bisogna dire le cose non in pubblico per non dare l'impressione che Putin vincerà la guerra e per non rovinare l'atmosfera completamente finta di "volemose bene" sull'Ucraina.
l'Ucraina tra non molto sarà completamente abbandonata, come successo per tutte le altre guerre che durano tanto tempo, e l'autunno sarà molto duro per loro.
avoja a fare dichiarazioni e incontri per non abbassare la guardia, questo non è il covid che vedi attorno i malati e la mente della quasi totalità della gente dopo una certa tende a mollare attenzione
e senza l'attenzione dei cittadini viene meno pure quella politica, resteranno solo i Servizi a seguire


----------



## gabri65 (28 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *(ANSA) - ROMA, 28 GIU *
> 
> *"Funzionari della Casa Bianca hanno confidato in privato alla Cnn i loro dubbi sul fatto che l'Ucraina possa recuperare non solo il territorio delle repubbliche secessioniste del Donbass e la Crimea, ma anche il territorio conquistato dalle truppe d'invasione russe a partire dal 24 febbraio.*
> 
> *I consiglieri del presidente Joe Biden hanno quindi cominciato a discutere sull'opportunità che il presidente ucraino Volodymyr Zelensky moderi le sue aspettative su quello che le forze ucraine possono realisticamente ottenere, probabilmente anche accettando l'idea che il territorio ucraino possa ridursi irreversibilmente"*



La riservatezza di confidarsi con la CNN.

Che mi tocca leggere.


----------



## Marilson (28 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> La riservatezza di confidarsi con la CNN.
> 
> Che mi tocca leggere.



ma davvero c'e' gente che crede che i Russi si ritireranno dai territori occupati? Poi non capisco le discussioni sulla Crimea, che non e' un territorio occupato ma una provincia della Federazione Russa da 8 anni.


----------



## Riccardo88 (28 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> siamo arrivati al punto che bisogna dire le cose non in pubblico per non dare l'impressione che Putin vincerà la guerra e per non rovinare l'atmosfera completamente finta di "volemose bene" sull'Ucraina.
> l'Ucraina tra non molto sarà completamente abbandonata, come successo per tutte le altre guerre che durano tanto tempo.
> avoja a fare dichiarazioni e incontri per non abbassare la guardia, questo non è il covid che vedi attorno i malati e la mente della quasi totalità della gente dopo una certa tende a mollare attenzione


Di profughi in giro ne vediamo tanti eh.
E se la guerra continua a lungo, se i ruski prendono altri territori, i profughi saranno il doppio, il triplo.
Non ci sarà bisogno dei media per avere promemoria di quello che accade ogni giorno ad una distanza minore fra il nord ed il sud Italia.


----------



## Andris (28 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> La riservatezza di confidarsi con la CNN.
> 
> Che mi tocca leggere.


sì ma non dicono i nomi, altrimenti rischiano di avere il dito puntato per rovinare l'atmosfera...

quando un capo di governo o di stato fa una dichiarazione di un certo tipo subito viene moderato da qualche altro

Macron aveva detto una mezza verità, subito Johnson lo riprende e sostiene che vincerà l'Ucraina e di non mollare...

sono certo che nelle riunioni riservate di forze armate e servizi segreti tutti sanno che Zelensky perderà, ma non lo dicono chiaro in una conferenza per non rinforzare Putin

è tutto un gioco politico e mediatico


----------



## Riccardo88 (28 Giugno 2022)

Centro commerciale bombardato.
Case bombardate nel centro di Kiev 

Ovviamente già girano immagini in rete dei creatori di universi paralleli ruski, giustificandoli come obbiettivi militari.
Ovviamente qualcuno ci casca, solito.
Almeno questa è un po meglio dei 'gli ucraini si sono bombardati da soli' e dei mitici 'laboratori segreti nelle acciaierie di Mariupol'.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Giugno 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> ma davvero c'e' gente che crede che i Russi si ritireranno dai territori occupati? Poi non capisco le discussioni sulla Crimea, che non e' un territorio occupato ma una provincia della Federazione Russa da 8 anni.



Chiaro.



Andris ha scritto:


> sì ma non dicono i nomi, altrimenti rischiano di avere il dito puntato per rovinare l'atmosfera...
> 
> quando un capo di governo o di stato fa una dichiarazione di un certo tipo subito viene moderato da qualche altro
> 
> ...



Ma lo sappiamo anche noi qui dentro, tutti. Ha perso nel momento che la Russia ha attaccato. Poi non volerlo accettare è un altro paio di maniche, e noi in special modo ne pagheremo le conseguenze.


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Giugno 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Le isole Senkaku e Taiwan sono il casus belli per una questione molto più grande, ed è il dominio dell'Estremo Oriente.
> La Seconda Guerra Mondiale nell'area del Pacifico scoppiò perché gli Stati Uniti non tolleravano la Sfera di Co-Prosperità che il Giappone stava mettendo in piedi. Un'area di paesi liberi dal dominio occidentale, e completamente legati gli uni agli altri da logiche di scambi commerciali. La decolonizzazione dell'India e dell'intera Asia ha avuto forti legami con l'eredità lasciata dalla Sfera di Co-Prosperità.
> La Cina, all'epoca, era, come durante la dinastia Qing abolita qualche decennio prima, una colonia. Un paese che faceva gli interessi di USA ed Europa, con concessioni e politiche abbastanza lassive.
> Il Giappone era una potenza mondiale, con la terza marina più forte del mondo, e con un desiderio di diventare un paese modello per l'Asia. D'altronde, era la dimostrazione che anche un paese retrogrado basato sulla nobiltà dei daymio e dello shogun poteva diventare un paese moderno e forte, al punto da preoccupare le potenze tradizionali. E la guerra russo-giapponese per il controllo della baia di Port Arthur, e di fatto dell'intera Manciuria, ne era stato il banco di prova.
> ...


Da specializzato in questa area specifica (soprattutto il Giappone) devo farti i miei complimenti perchè la tua analisi unisce semplicità e precisione in modo davvero non banale. 
Ti faccio solo un piccolissimo appunto: tu giustamente parli della costituzione pacifista dettata da MacArthur, ma in pochi sanno che in realtà lo SCAP (supreme command allied forces) cambiò quasi subito idea: inizialmente il piano era quello di smantellare, oltre all'esercito, anche la burocrazia (elemento tuttora fondamentale dello stato giapponese) e soprattutto l'istituzione imperiale.
L'aumento delle tensioni con l'URSS dopo la fine della WW2 portò questo piano ad essere abortito, dando vita al cosiddetto "reverse course": l'unica eredità del primo, ambizioso piano di "degiapponesizzazione" del giappone è appunto l'articolo 9 della costituzione giapponese.
Occhio però perchè il giappone si è interessato a riarmarsi in ottica anticinese, ma non ha la minima intenzione di privarsi di un mezzo giuridico "atomico" come l'articolo 9 per "obbligare" gli USA a sobbacarsi la difesa dell'arcipelago... sono dei gran furbi i giappi.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *(ANSA) - ROMA, 28 GIU *
> 
> *"Funzionari della Casa Bianca hanno confidato in privato alla Cnn i loro dubbi sul fatto che l'Ucraina possa recuperare non solo il territorio delle repubbliche secessioniste del Donbass e la Crimea, ma anche il territorio conquistato dalle truppe d'invasione russe a partire dal 24 febbraio.*
> 
> *I consiglieri del presidente Joe Biden hanno quindi cominciato a discutere sull'opportunità che il presidente ucraino Volodymyr Zelensky moderi le sue aspettative su quello che le forze ucraine possono realisticamente ottenere, probabilmente anche accettando l'idea che il territorio ucraino possa ridursi irreversibilmente"*



Forse si stanno svegliando.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Forse si stanno svegliando.


Ma è palese..
Verranno alla fine abbandonati e non fregherà più nulla a nessuno..non può che essere così


----------



## Albijol (28 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *(ANSA) - ROMA, 28 GIU *
> 
> *"Funzionari della Casa Bianca hanno confidato in privato alla Cnn i loro dubbi sul fatto che l'Ucraina possa recuperare non solo il territorio delle repubbliche secessioniste del Donbass e la Crimea, ma anche il territorio conquistato dalle truppe d'invasione russe a partire dal 24 febbraio.*
> 
> *I consiglieri del presidente Joe Biden hanno quindi cominciato a discutere sull'opportunità che il presidente ucraino Volodymyr Zelensky moderi le sue aspettative su quello che le forze ucraine possono realisticamente ottenere, probabilmente anche accettando l'idea che il territorio ucraino possa ridursi irreversibilmente"*


Con 120 Howitzer da trainare, 4 HIMARS e qualche vecchio elicottero neanche la Germania vincerebbe contro la Russia. Figuriamoci l'Ukraina. Biden sei un criminale, se non volevi che l'Ukraina vincesse allora dovevi fermare la guerra dopo la ritirata russa di Kiev.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Giugno 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma è palese..
> Verranno alla fine abbandonati e non fregherà più nulla a nessuno..non può che essere così




Finchè serviranno per indebolire ecomicamente la Russia saranno aiutati.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Giugno 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Con 120 Howitzer da trainare, 4 HIMARS e qualche vecchio elicottero neanche la Germania vincerebbe contro la Russia. Figuriamoci l'Ukraina. Biden sei un criminale, se non volevi che l'Ukraina vincesse allora dovevi fermare la guerra dopo la ritirata russa di Kiev.



Agli Usa, forse, non interessa che l'Ucraina vinca la guerra ma solo che la Russia si indebolisca.


----------



## Albijol (28 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Agli Usa, forse, non interessa che l'Ucraina vinca la guerra ma solo che la Russia si indebolisca.


Ipotesi molto probabile


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Giugno 2022)

Lancio una piccola provocazione: ammettiamo che la Russia vinca la guerra.
Prendiamo anche un best case scenario: si mangiano tutta la parte ad est del Dnepr portando il confine alla periferia di Kiev e mangiandosi l'intera Novorossija.
Esageriamo: si mangiano pure la Transnistria. 
Con questo scenario (ridicolo, ma è per l'esempio), la Russia completa quella che sarebbe la parte più semplice, ovvero la vittoria convenzionale.
Ma la storia recente ci insegna che i problemi non nascono in questa fase, ma dopo.
Come gestisci la fase di counter insurgency e penetrazione di nuove istituzioni in una zona enorme, compattamente avversa ad un nuovo padrone percepito come invasore e minaccia etnica?
Quali costi economici e politici comporta un'occupazione prolungata di un territorio simile, al netto di sabotaggi e guerriglia continua che il territorio ucraino favorisce?
Quante forze armate devi costantemente impegnare?
Per quanto tempo? 
Come fai ad arrivare ad un compromesso con il resto del consesso internazionale che ti permetta di rientrare nel concerto delle nazioni? 

Gli USA hanno archiviato la pratica "convenzionale" Iraq e Afghanistan nel giro di pochi mesi, se non settimane. 
Poi si sono rotti i denti e hanno bruciato quantità decisive di soldi nella fase successiva, di gestione del territorio.

Vogliamo ammettere che la Russia possa vincere la guerra? Facciamolo.
Ma su queste basi, come può "vincere la pace"?
Forse, la trappola è proprio quella...


----------



## Blu71 (28 Giugno 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ipotesi molto probabile



A me sembra realistica perchè da una Russia fortemente indebolita politicamente ed economicamente gli USA hanno tutto da guadagnare.


----------



## Swaitak (28 Giugno 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Lancio una piccola provocazione: ammettiamo che la Russia vinca la guerra.
> Prendiamo anche un best case scenario: si mangiano tutta la parte ad est del Dnepr portando il confine alla periferia di Kiev e mangiandosi l'intera Novorossija.
> Esageriamo: si mangiano pure la Transnistria.
> Con questo scenario (ridicolo, ma è per l'esempio), la Russia completa quella che sarebbe la parte più semplice, ovvero la vittoria convenzionale.
> ...


Come può l'Ucraina vincere sulla Russia, come possono convivere poi? il confine geografico sempre quello rimane .
Per me si può trovare compromesso solo con accordo diplomatico ed economico,cosa mai fatta finora.
Sul campo cambia poco se vince l'una o l'altra ( a meno di sterminare completamente l'invasore, impossibile)


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Come può l'Ucraina vincere sulla Russia, come possono convivere poi? il confine geografico sempre quello rimane .
> Per me si può trovare compromesso solo con accordo diplomatico ed economico,cosa mai fatta finora.
> Sul campo cambia poco se vince l'una o l'altra ( a meno di sterminare completamente l'invasore, impossibile)


Il mio post parla di una vittoria RUSSA.
Non perchè io sia convinto che andrà così (ne dubito fortemente, questa guerra è un pantano annunciato e "vincerà" chi si logora meno a livello economico e politico), ma perchè in questo periodo va di moda dire "la Russia ha vinto (falso come l'ottone ma lasciamo stare), trattiamo e riconosciamogli dei territori".
La mia domanda è: qualora vincessero la guerra, hanno i mezzi per "vincere la pace"?
No, ed è lampante.
Questo lo so io e lo sanno anche gli USA.
Non è assurdo pensare che il piano statunitense sia a due fasi; il logoramento di guerra e il logoramento di "pace" (ovviamente sempre sotto sanzioni)


----------



## Albijol (28 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> A me sembra realistica perchè da una Russia fortemente indebolita politicamente ed economicamente gli USA hanno tutto da guadagnare.


Vero, però dall'altra parte Putin (se la situazione attuale non cambia) potrà dire di aver vinto contro l'Ukraina E contro la Nato. La sua popolarità interna sarà pazzesca, roba che ce lo ritroviamo capo della Russia per altri 10 anni minimo.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Giugno 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Vero, però dall'altra parte Putin (se la situazione attuale non cambia) potrà dire di aver vinto contro l'Ukraina E contro la Nato. La* sua popolarità interna sarà pazzesca, roba che ce lo ritroviamo capo della Russia per altri 10 anni minimo.*



Certo potrà fare leva con la propaganda interna ma i danni subiti comunque rimarranno a lungo.


----------



## Albijol (28 Giugno 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma su queste basi, come può "vincere la pace"?
> Forse, la trappola è proprio quella...


Distruzione totale degli edifici, esecuzioni dei manifestanti, deportazioni di donne e bambini, e infine sostituzione degli ukraini con russi negli edifici dei territori costieri.


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Giugno 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Distruzione totale degli edifici, esecuzioni dei manifestanti, deportazioni di donne e bambini, e infine sostituzione degli ukraini con russi negli edifici dei territori costieri.


Soluzione impraticabile nel 2022.
Non puoi realizzare uno sterminio su vasta scala in Ucraina, non è lo Xinjiang o il Tiber, sono qui alle porte d'europa.
Se lo fanno, la NATO dichiarerà guerra e io sarò assolutamente favorevole.


----------



## Riccardo88 (28 Giugno 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Distruzione totale degli edifici, esecuzioni dei manifestanti, deportazioni di donne e bambini, e infine sostituzione degli ukraini con russi negli edifici dei territori costieri.


Ipotesi aghiacciante ma realistica.
Gli americani avevano da considerare l'opinione pubblica, con elezioni ogni 4 anni i leader dell'opposizione sarebbero andati a nozze con casi di repressione estrema in Iraq e Afghanistan, usandoli contro il partito avversario, vedi BLM.
Purtroppo nelle TV russe gli ucraini vengono dipinti come eretici pagani e crocifiggeratori di bambini (davvero lo dicono), alla stregua di mostri, invogliando il russo medio, o come minimo a fregarsene, della loro uccisione.
Potrebbe non essere un Iraq e un'afghanistan, 40 milioni di proiettili sti maledetti li hanno, e nessuno vorrà intervenire per paura di ripercussioni nucleari, perché dopo aver visto come il nostro occidente ha reagito a queste minaccie ogni stato fetente con un'atomica farà quel cavolo che gli pare.

I più disgraziati della storia, quelli del 'se mi rompi le scatole faccio estinguere la razza umana'.


----------



## Albijol (28 Giugno 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Soluzione impraticabile nel 2022.


Già lo stanno facendo, anche se non in maniera organizzata. Poi ad esempio a Mariupol, se togli morti, scappati e deportati, non so quante migliaia di persone sono rimaste.


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Giugno 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Già lo stanno facendo, anche se non in maniera organizzata. Poi ad esempio a Mariupol, se togli morti, scappati e deportati, non so quante migliaia di persone sono rimaste.


Un conto sono eccidi isolati (bucha etc), un altro conto è un piano sistematico di sostituzione etnica.
Roba tipo generalplan ost si parla qui eh, mica pizza e fichi.
Se lo fai è la terza guerra mondiale (e sacrosanta aggiungo io)


----------



## Albijol (28 Giugno 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Ipotesi aghiacciante ma realistica.
> Gli americani avevano da considerare l'opinione pubblica, con elezioni ogni 4 anni i leader dell'opposizione sarebbero andati a nozze con casi di repressione estrema in Iraq e Afghanistan, usandoli contro il partito avversario, vedi BLM.
> Purtroppo nelle TV russe gli ucraini vengono dipinti come eretici pagani e crocifiggeratori di bambini (davvero lo dicono), alla stregua di mostri, invogliando il russo medio, o come minimo a fregarsene, della loro uccisione.
> Potrebbe non essere un Iraq e un'afghanistan, 40 milioni di proiettili sti maledetti li hanno, e nessuno vorrà intervenire per paura di ripercussioni nucleari, perché dopo aver visto come il nostro occidente ha reagito a queste minaccie ogni stato fetente con un'atomica farà quel cavolo che gli pare.
> ...


Spiace perché se Biden avesse rifornito gli ukraini a dovere i russi se ne sarebbero tornati a casa con la coda tra le gambe. Ho visto la lista dei mezzi militari dati dagli USA al governo afghano per combattere qualche migliaio di talebani armati per lo più di kalashnikov e sono impazzito. Ukraini presi per il coolo.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Giugno 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Con 120 Howitzer da trainare, 4 HIMARS e qualche vecchio elicottero neanche la Germania vincerebbe contro la Russia. Figuriamoci l'Ukraina. Biden sei un criminale, se non volevi che l'Ukraina vincesse allora dovevi fermare la guerra dopo la ritirata russa di Kiev.


Come vedi alla fine tutti i nodi vengono al pettine…


----------



## hakaishin (28 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Finchè serviranno per indebolire ecomicamente la Russia saranno aiutati.


Si ma si arriverà presto ad un punto di rottura..finalmente


----------



## __king george__ (28 Giugno 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Ipotesi aghiacciante ma realistica.
> Gli americani avevano da considerare l'opinione pubblica, con elezioni ogni 4 anni i leader dell'opposizione sarebbero andati a nozze con casi di repressione estrema in Iraq e Afghanistan, usandoli contro il partito avversario, vedi BLM.
> Purtroppo nelle TV russe gli ucraini vengono dipinti come eretici pagani e crocifiggeratori di bambini (davvero lo dicono), alla stregua di mostri, invogliando il russo medio, o come minimo a fregarsene, della loro uccisione.
> Potrebbe non essere un Iraq e un'afghanistan, 40 milioni di proiettili sti maledetti li hanno, e nessuno vorrà intervenire per paura di ripercussioni nucleari, perché dopo aver visto come il nostro occidente ha reagito a queste minaccie ogni stato fetente con un'atomica farà quel cavolo che gli pare.
> ...


ma non useranno ma il nucleare..non lo userà nessuno

c'è stato solo il precedente USA sul Giappone ma perchè era il primo..non dico non sapessero del tutto cosa faceva ma era un caso particolare

poi da li sono passati 80 anni il nucleare lo hanno in tanti..ci son stati tanti momenti di tensione vari ma nessuno e dico nessuno lo ha mai usato

persino la corea del nord ce l'ha (dovrebbe quantomeno..)


----------



## __king george__ (28 Giugno 2022)

riguardo il nucleare lo spiegò bene un tizio russo tempo fa..sarà passato 1 o 2 mesi anche

purtroppo non ricordo il nome..era un ufficiale o qualcosa del genere in esilio..ricordo che pensai anche di postarlo ma era un periodo un pò turbolento su questo topic e lasciai stare  

in soldoni alla domanda se c'era il rischio concreto che Putin desse il via a una guerra nucleare disse che il rischio che Putin potesse arrivare a tanto c'era seppur secondo lui decisamente basso..ma non totalmente trascurabile

il punto è che spiegò che la volontà di Putin non bastava...si attiva un meccanismo che coinvolge almeno una decina di persone con vari step...e si va giu giu in verticale..nel senso che piu si procede negli step e piu le persone coinvolte sono di grado piu basso (sembra paradossale ma cosi disse) e sicuramente qualcuno lo impedirebbe

ma si parla proprio di un caso limite..non arriveremo mai a quel punto a mio avviso

qualcuno intorno a lui lo fermerebbe perchè dubito avrebbe voglia di passare decenni rinchiuso in un bunker a sopravvivere alle radiazioni...uno psicopatico ci può essere..anche 2 anche 3 ecc ma non tutti

soprattutto questa che è gente che ha il potere e il benessere..non ha alcun motivo per perderlo


----------



## Raryof (28 Giugno 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Il mio post parla di una vittoria RUSSA.
> Non perchè io sia convinto che andrà così (ne dubito fortemente, questa guerra è un pantano annunciato e "vincerà" chi si logora meno a livello economico e politico), ma perchè in questo periodo va di moda dire "la Russia ha vinto (falso come l'ottone ma lasciamo stare), trattiamo e riconosciamogli dei territori".
> La mia domanda è: qualora vincessero la guerra, hanno i mezzi per "vincere la pace"?
> No, ed è lampante.
> ...


La pace per la Russia sarà portare a termine la guerra, senza parlare di vittoria o conquista, come se ci fosse una barra in caricamento da completare, ma cosa importante per loro sarà estirpare il cancro nazista che ha portato a questa situazione, non la conquista di territori, ma la conquista di punti strategici per logorare l'Ucraina e portare ad un vuoto di governo, una volta raggiunto questo la parte occidentale non avrà nessuno da rifornire, non avrà il fesso di turno a cui attaccarsi per portare avanti la propria "pace", cioè il logoramento della Russia ma cosa ancora più importante armi da vendere e industria bellica sempre attiva, chiaro che dopo anni di vuoto si stesse cercando un modo per trovare un altro fronte dove poter parlare di pace o salvezza, gli Usa non possono permettersi di rimanere in "pace", la loro economia è un'economia di guerra, si basa su conflitti più o meno duraturi, se strategici ancora meglio.


Dal momento che in Ucraina non arriveranno più armi ci dovrà essere un tavolo di pace, finita la resistenza l'unica cosa che potranno fare i paesi Nato sarà intervenire direttamente per attaccare la Russia in Ucraina (conquistata), se non lo faranno vorrà dire che la guerra in Ucraina è stato solamente un modo per mettere ko un paese da affamare per fargli sentire la speranza europea, quelli che ci hanno provato ma che poi molto vigliaccamente si sono tirati indietro e anzi, hanno solo mandato armi per mantenere il conflitto in vita il più a lungo possibile ben sapendo che tecnicamente l'Ucraina, nemmeno in condizioni normali, avrebbe potuto entrare nell'Ue in tempi brevi, forse nemmeno tra 20 anni, figuriamoci dopo una guerra di devastazione pura e tenuta in piedi da chi non ha avuto a cuore le sorti della propria gente, sotto questo punto di vista andare in parlamento a parlare di "attacco alla Russia" sarà più difficilotto rispetto all'attuale "hanno bisogno di difendersi, dobbiamo mandare armi" e l'opinione pubblica capirà finalmente che il giochino si poteva fare fino ad un certo punto.



Poi vabbè, lasciamo perdere il fatto che siano ormai 3 mesi in cui un tizio ucraino chiede armi per la pace e nessuno si fa domande, è addirittura diventata una cosa buona e giusta, come portare guerra o allungarla, ma allora perché non abbiamo spedito armi a Milosevic quando partì il conflitto in Jugoslavia? non aveva il diritto di rimanere unito lo stato sovrano jugoslavo? no eh? forse perché doveva andare così e faceva comodo bombardare e portare la "democrazia", olè.
Ciò che verrà dopo ci dirà molte cose e mi dispiace per gli ucraini ma la strategia della guerra ha sempre portato, in primis, a migrazioni e poi conquiste, è successo negli anni 90 quando piccoli paesi strategici furono annessi all'Ue in tempi brevissimi, non per problemi con Belgrado ma perchè tecnicamente avrebbero potuto diventare Europa e allo stesso tempo avrebbero permesso la disgregazione jugoslava che poteva portare ad un fronte filo russo non influenzabile da una Ue così vicina, peraltro, troppo pericoloso, troppo da deboli.



Ma l'Ue è sempre stata debole, è sempre stata propaganda, io quando vedo delle organizzazioni di burocrati che fanno la guerra senza andare in guerra capisco già il marcio, non vedo il fronte, vedo gente che ha usato l'Ucraina per altri interessi, in zone più "serie" di una semplice Jugoslavia da bombardare e sgretolare, chiaro sia un obbiettivo strategico più difficile da realizzare e raggiungibile, in parte, solo grazie al logoramento e a tante morti, tanta distruzione, ma ad un tavolo di pace, a guerra finita, non sarà possibile continuare con l'estromissione del mercato russo dal nostro mondo, non esistono solo le materie prime o la finanza, esiste anche il mercato delle persone, del turismo, del soft power culturale e del made in Italy, chi si nega questo merita sì la guerra ma in casa propria.



Molto presto l'economia americana non sarà più predominante e lo capiremo quando Taiwan sarà invasa senza problemi, il mondo occidentale dopo aver estromesso la Russia non potrà fare lo stesso con la Cina ma gli Usa, dal canto loro, ci proveranno mandando noi al patibolo o usando noi per propaganda per rendere l'ennesima guerra distruttiva una guerra giusta, consequenziale, di difesa dello stato di diritto americano.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Giugno 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> riguardo il nucleare lo spiegò bene un tizio russo tempo fa..sarà passato 1 o 2 mesi anche
> 
> purtroppo non ricordo il nome..era un ufficiale o qualcosa del genere in esilio..ricordo che pensai anche di postarlo ma era un periodo un pò turbolento su questo topic e lasciai stare
> 
> ...



Non si sa mai nella vita.

Anche che un meteorite estingua la vita sulla terra ha una probabilità su un milione di accadere, ma prima o poi succederà.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Giugno 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Sbaglio o i russi rompono le palle per essere pagati in rubli?
> E noi non possiamo fare la stessa e identica cosa?


Carina questa loro rompono le cosiddette palle per qualcosa di essenziale per loro.. noi rompiamo le palle a tutti (noi compresi) per qualcosa di futile.. le noti la sottile differenza!? 

Curioso..tante citazioni per la mia manifestazione di questa  pagliacciata

Va bhe.. noi siamo quelli che dicono di togliere la tassa della casa, per poi in realtà aver cambiato solo il nome di questa cosiddetta tassa.. 
Quindi perché mi sorprendo?


----------



## __king george__ (28 Giugno 2022)

Daniel Hoffman ex agente CIA esperto in Russia (ha servito 3 volte come capo dell'ufficio di Mosca dell'agenzia federale) ha detto:

"Putin morirà per mano della sua cerchia ristretta.Agiranno senza farsi notare in modo da non essere uccisi prima loro.Accadrà all'improvviso e sarà morto."

mah...vedremo se avrà ragione


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (28 Giugno 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Lancio una piccola provocazione: ammettiamo che la Russia vinca la guerra.
> Prendiamo anche un best case scenario: si mangiano tutta la parte ad est del Dnepr portando il confine alla periferia di Kiev e mangiandosi l'intera Novorossija.
> Esageriamo: si mangiano pure la Transnistria.
> Con questo scenario (ridicolo, ma è per l'esempio), la Russia completa quella che sarebbe la parte più semplice, ovvero la vittoria convenzionale.
> ...


siamo proprio sicuri che la popolazione sia avversa ad un nuovo padrone


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Giugno 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> siamo proprio sicuri che la popolazione sia avversa ad un nuovo padrone


Al 101% si. 
Gli Ucraini sono violentemente antirussi. Preferiranno crepare che farsi governare dal Cremlino.
L'unica eccezione è parte del Donbass (e anche li siamo 50/50)


----------



## __king george__ (28 Giugno 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> siamo proprio sicuri che la popolazione sia avversa ad un nuovo padrone


secondo me non ci sono dubbi

i russi forse credevano di essere accolti in ucraina come gli americani in italia...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Giugno 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Soluzione impraticabile nel 2022.
> Non puoi realizzare uno sterminio su vasta scala in Ucraina, non è lo Xinjiang o il Tiber, sono qui alle porte d'europa.
> Se lo fanno, la NATO dichiarerà guerra e io sarò assolutamente favorevole.


Ipocrisia regna ancora..

Poveri Palestinesi ignorati da secoli
Poveri Curdi sotto minaccia turca
[Entrambi rischio sterminio]
Ma questi chissà perché..
non vengono etichettati come demoni
o come dei pazzi con manie di grandezza..
Sarà forse perché ci facciamo grossi affari?
Come India e i marò  oppure l'Egitto con il ragazzino, colpevole di aver scritto un articolo di giornale  qui no.. qui regna il mutismo vero ? Oppure lo Yemen colpevole di aver manifestato la volontà di staccarsi dall'Arabia saudita.. no qui per guadagnarci gli vendiamo le bombe! si vede che esistono pure bambini di serie A e lega Pro


----------



## Blu71 (28 Giugno 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Ipocrisia regna ancora..
> 
> Poveri Palestinesi ignorati da secoli
> Poveri Curdi sotto minaccia turca
> ...



Dove non conviene vedere USA e Ue sono del tutto ciechi.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Giugno 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Daniel Hoffman ex agente CIA esperto in Russia (ha servito 3 volte come capo dell'ufficio di Mosca dell'agenzia federale) ha detto:
> 
> "Putin morirà per mano della sua cerchia ristretta.Agiranno senza farsi notare in modo da non essere uccisi prima loro.Accadrà all'improvviso e sarà morto."
> 
> mah...vedremo se avrà ragione



Aspetta e spera. In ogni caso potrebbe prendere il potere uno peggio di Putin.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Giugno 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> La pace per la Russia sarà portare a termine la guerra, senza parlare di vittoria o conquista, come se ci fosse una barra in caricamento da completare, ma cosa importante per loro sarà estirpare il cancro nazista che ha portato a questa situazione, non la conquista di territori, ma la conquista di punti strategici per logorare l'Ucraina e portare ad un vuoto di governo, una volta raggiunto questo la parte occidentale non avrà nessuno da rifornire, non avrà il fesso di turno a cui attaccarsi per portare avanti la propria "pace", cioè il logoramento della Russia ma cosa ancora più importante armi da vendere e industria bellica sempre attiva, chiaro che dopo anni di vuoto si stesse cercando un modo per trovare un altro fronte dove poter parlare di pace o salvezza, gli Usa non possono permettersi di rimanere in "pace", la loro economia è un'economia di guerra, si basa su conflitti più o meno duraturi, se strategici ancora meglio.
> 
> 
> Dal momento che in Ucraina non arriveranno più armi ci dovrà essere un tavolo di pace, finita la resistenza l'unica cosa che potranno fare i paesi Nato sarà intervenire direttamente per attaccare la Russia in Ucraina (conquistata), se non lo faranno vorrà dire che la guerra in Ucraina è stato solamente un modo per mettere ko un paese da affamare per fargli sentire la speranza europea, quelli che ci hanno provato ma che poi molto vigliaccamente si sono tirati indietro e anzi, hanno solo mandato armi per mantenere il conflitto in vita il più a lungo possibile ben sapendo che tecnicamente l'Ucraina, nemmeno in condizioni normali, avrebbe potuto entrare nell'Ue in tempi brevi, forse nemmeno tra 20 anni, figuriamoci dopo una guerra di devastazione pura e tenuta in piedi da chi non ha avuto a cuore le sorti della propria gente, sotto questo punto di vista andare in parlamento a parlare di "attacco alla Russia" sarà più difficilotto rispetto all'attuale "hanno bisogno di difendersi, dobbiamo mandare armi" e l'opinione pubblica capirà finalmente che il giochino si poteva fare fino ad un certo punto.
> ...


Quoto tutto
Anche perché il reale obiettivo USA
e proprio la Cina in questione..
ma temo le follie prima della chiusura del bilancio americano.. leggendovi posso affermare che non avete ancora capito il delirio che arriverà questo inverno.. pure in Italia con milioni di italiani a casa, causa fallimento di innumerevoli aziende..


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non si sa mai nella vita.
> 
> Anche che un meteorite estingua la vita sulla terra ha una probabilità su un milione di accadere, ma prima o poi succederà.


Io vi ricordo sempre la coincidenza anzi meglio combo:
di Putin scomparso all'improvviso 
del generale Usa cacciato per disobbedienza 
della più grande esercitazione dal dopo guerra
dei russi pochi giorni dopo verso il polo ( america)

Ma non c'hanno mai provato
Si si


----------



## __king george__ (28 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Aspetta e spera. In ogni caso potrebbe prendere il potere uno peggio di Putin.


che prenda il potere uno peggiore a mio avviso non ha alcun senso

perchè se fanno fuori lui è perchè non condividono la direzione che sta prendendo...altrimenti non si imbarcherebbero in una cosa del genere e terrebbero lui

diverso se muore di cause naturali..allora è un altro discorso


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dove non conviene vedere USA e Ue sono del tutto ciechi.


No no ci vedono benissimo..
e hanno le mani tinte di rosso


----------



## Blu71 (28 Giugno 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> *che prenda il potere uno peggiore a mio avviso non ha alcun senso*
> 
> perchè se fanno fuori lui è perchè non condividono la direzione che sta prendendo...altrimenti non si imbarcherebbero in una cosa del genere e terrebbero lui
> 
> diverso se muore di cause naturali..allora è un altro discorso



Io credo che non ci sia limite al peggio.


----------



## __king george__ (28 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io credo che non ci sia limite al peggio.


quello sicuro..ma non ha senso a livello logico però

a meno che non lo spodestino perchè è troppo buono  (è una battuta ovviamente)


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Giugno 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> quello sicuro..ma non ha senso a livello logico però
> 
> a meno che non lo spodestino perchè è troppo buono  (è una battuta ovviamente)


Bho io se fossi in voi 
Mi preoccuperei di più
per chi ha voluto mettere quel Biden lì

Le accuse a raffica di questi anni
Hanno rafforzato il sostegno a Putin


----------



## davidsdave80 (28 Giugno 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Io vi ricordo sempre la coincidenza anzi meglio combo:
> di Putin scomparso all'improvviso
> del generale Usa cacciato per disobbedienza
> della più grande esercitazione dal dopo guerra
> ...


Quando e' successo?


----------



## Raryof (28 Giugno 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Quoto tutto
> Anche perché il reale obiettivo USA
> e proprio la Cina in questione..
> ma temo le follie prima della chiusura del bilancio americano.. leggendovi posso affermare che non avete ancora capito il delirio che arriverà questo inverno.. pure in Italia con milioni di italiani a casa, causa fallimento di innumerevoli aziende..


Arriverà la combo pandemelma + guerra, tra l'altro nemmeno sappiamo se una volta finita l'operazione speciale ci sarà l'attacco diretto alla Russia in Ucraina, lì altre risorse da buttare ma è difficile perché c'è sempre il confetto pronto a partire e anche in caso di trattative probabilmente infinite per trovare una quadra molti paesi non vorranno nemmeno provarci, è tutta una situazione che porterà al collasso le economie e tantissime aziende già al limite oggi, oltre a questo PROFUGHI e CLANDESTINI che aumenteranno e dall'Ucraina continuerà ad arrivare gente perché anche a guerra finita non si potrà fare altro che scappare.
Ma secondo certi furbi finita la guerra finito tutto, ricominceranno a costruire, certo come no, se dichiari guerra totale alla Russia castrerai comunque la tua economia, come hai già fatto in pandemia e come farai sempre per portare avanti la tua narrativa, ma a che pro? il sistema collasserà, voi dite della Russia ma non reggerà nessun sistema, politico, finanziario, economico, forse solo in Cina che basa la sua economia sull'emergenza e sul controllo della massa, qui ci hanno provato e hanno fatto figure ridicole, hanno tastato ma quando ci sarà ribellione vera cosa tasteranno? i potentoni mondiali nel loro rischio 0 quando smetteranno di giocare alla guerra senza fare la guerra?
Un tempo fu la Grecia e tramite misure losche la fecero fallire e la spolparono, adesso che saltano le altre economie quali saranno le misure? il pnrr? ahahahaha, sì il nuovo mondo, i nuovi fondi per l'emergenza... mi piace perché nonostante l'incompetenza non hanno fatto nemmeno finta di non provare a prendere pure per il culo i poveri lobotomizzati che aspettano i fondi per ripartire da un qualcosa che è stato voluto, così come la guerra e le sanzioni, se ci pensate un po' le strategie, emergenziali, sono sempre le stesse, solo che per incatenare meglio la gente e attuare il sistema cinese ci vuole tanta carne e tante braccia pronte per le catene o le punturine.
Io dico questo, continuate ad odiare Putin, unico nemico mondiale, continuate ad odiare il no vax, unico nemico mondiale, se verranno annientati finalmente avremo la pace, ahhh meno male, normalità e pace, tutto torna, ora proseguire stando attenti che non manchi mai né Putin né il no vax cattivo altrimenti con chi ce la prenderemo poi?


----------



## Blu71 (28 Giugno 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Bho io se fossi in voi
> Mi preoccuperei di più
> per chi ha voluto mettere quel Biden lì
> 
> ...



Si continua ad ignorare che una parte non certo irrilevante del pianeta non condanna affatto Putin per il suo operato.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Giugno 2022)

Cremlino: non è Draghi a decidere se Putin andrà al G20 previsto in Indonesia.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Giugno 2022)

davidsdave80 ha scritto:


> Quando e' successo?


Anni fa quando la nostra propaganda ci proponeva motivazioni assurde per la sua assenza.. comunque lo sono un testimone, perché avevo già annusato il pericolo.. e ho verificato le strane coincidenze


----------



## Albijol (28 Giugno 2022)

Intanto Svezia e Finlandia si sono messe a pecora davanti a Erdocane. La Turchia ha approvato l'ingresso dei due paesi nella NATO


----------



## Blu71 (28 Giugno 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Intanto Svezia e Finlandia si sono messe a pecora davanti a Erdocane. La Turchia ha approvato l'ingresso dei due paesi nella NATO



Il democratico Erdogan ottiene sempre qualcosa in cambio…


----------



## Swaitak (28 Giugno 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Intanto Svezia e Finlandia si sono messe a pecora davanti a Erdocane. La Turchia ha approvato l'ingresso dei due paesi nella NATO


aspettiamo la reaction di Wladimiro, me lo immagino tipo quella scena famosa di Hitler super memata


----------



## gabri65 (28 Giugno 2022)

Grande Erdiokane.

La Turchia dovrebbe reclamare di stare nel G7 al nostro posto, e farebbe pure bene. Siamo un insulto all'intelligenza.

Questi si fanno intendere e decidono, e tutti muti.

Noi, solo muti. Salvo latrare contro i russi a nome degli altri, altri che ti tengono la testa affogata nel cesso.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Giugno 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Intanto Svezia e Finlandia si sono messe a pecora davanti a Erdocane. La Turchia ha approvato l'ingresso dei due paesi nella NATO



La paura, quella vera, fa mettere anche a 91


----------



## Blu71 (28 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Grande Erdiokane.
> 
> La Turchia dovrebbe reclamare di stare nel G7 al nostro posto, e farebbe pure bene. Siamo un insulto all'intelligenza.
> 
> ...



Figurati se Usa e Ue vanno a sindacare sul democraticissimo regime turco.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Giugno 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Intanto Svezia e Finlandia si sono messe a pecora davanti a Erdocane. La Turchia ha approvato l'ingresso dei due paesi nella NATO



Il ruolo di "membro forte" (ormai ad un passo dalla Turchia) spettava ad una tra Italia,Germania e Francia (in realtà solo a Francia o Germania,noi ormai da decenni contiamo meno di una   )

Ma tutte e 3 hanno preferito appercorarsi alle decisioni prese oltreoceano e così la Turchia,tra "ospitate" delle varie delegazioni russe/ucraine,la prova di forza sul bosforo (che senza fare incaxxare Mosca,ha impedito alle navi militare russe di entrare),l'opposizione all'entrata di svezia e finlandia e la questione del grano,porterà a casa un gran risultato sotto ogni punto di vista.

E i "nostri" leader a viaggiare in treno e farsi mille selfie solo per accaparrarsi la stretta di mano dell'ucraino.
Praticamente Turchia 10- EU 0.
Una debacle totale per l'Europa


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Giugno 2022)

Draghi comunque è diventato ufficialmente il presidente UE più odiato da Putin.

Pare che al G7 sia stato anche il più severo a chiedere soluzioni drastiche (addirittura aprendo ad un intervento militare), tanto che si sarebbe stati vicini all'inicdente diplomatico con altri membri dell'UE (Francia?)

Insomma, senza dare giudizi ma parlando in modo generale, se oggi scoppiasse la guerra mondiale e Putin decidesse di spedire dei missili per pura "antipatia e livello ostilità", oggi noi saremmo i primi dell'UE.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Il ruolo di "membro forte" (ormai ad un passo dalla Turchia) spettava ad una tra Italia,Germania e Francia (in realtà solo a Francia o Germania,noi ormai da decenni contiamo meno di una   )
> 
> Ma tutte e 3 hanno preferito appercorarsi alle decisioni prese oltreoceano e così la Turchia,tra "ospitate" delle varie delegazioni russe/ucraine,la prova di forza sul bosforo (che senza fare incaxxare Mosca,ha impedito alle navi militare russe di entrare),l'opposizione all'entrata di svezia e finlandia e la questione del grano,porterà a casa un gran risultato sotto ogni punto di vista.
> 
> ...



Volevi dire i rappresentanti europei degli USA?


----------



## gabri65 (28 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Figurati se Usa e Ue vanno a sindacare sul democraticissimo regime turco.



Che strano. Per molto meno hanno fatto decollare i bombardieri.

Verso Tripoli, se non sbaglio.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Volevi dire i rappresentanti europei degli USA?



Si,ma scrivere in quel modo sembrava ancora più umiliante di quanto non lo sia già ora


----------



## Blu71 (28 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Si,ma scrivere in quel modo sembrava ancora più umiliante di quanto non lo sia già ora



Umilia loro. Definirli nostri leader è umiliante per noi.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Che strano. Per molto meno hanno fatto decollare i bombardieri.
> 
> Verso Tripoli, se non sbaglio.



Ingrato. Non vedi che ora la Libia è un Paese unito e democratico?


----------



## gabri65 (28 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Draghi comunque è diventato ufficialmente il presidente UE più odiato da Putin.
> 
> Pare che al G7 sia stato anche il più severo a chiedere soluzioni drastiche (addirittura aprendo ad un intervento militare), tanto che si sarebbe stati vicini all'inicdente diplomatico con altri membri dell'UE (Francia?)
> 
> Insomma, senza dare giudizi ma parlando in modo generale, se oggi scoppiasse la guerra mondiale e Putin decidesse di spedire dei missili per pura "antipatia e livello ostilità", oggi noi saremmo i primi dell'UE.



Draghi è in preda a delirio.

Altro che Putin impazzito, è lui il vero malato, il potere gli ha dato alla testa. Si sta comportando da bimbominkia di una baby-gang.

Anche se è un potere ovviamente limitato all'itaglia, e magari alle abbaiate con la Russia, ma solo perché agisce al guinzaglio di quegli altri imbecilli.


----------



## Swaitak (28 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Draghi comunque è diventato ufficialmente il presidente UE più odiato da Putin.
> 
> Pare che al G7 sia stato anche il più severo a chiedere soluzioni drastiche (addirittura aprendo ad un intervento militare), tanto che si sarebbe stati vicini all'inicdente diplomatico con altri membri dell'UE (Francia?)
> 
> Insomma, senza dare giudizi ma parlando in modo generale, se oggi scoppiasse la guerra mondiale e Putin decidesse di spedire dei missili per pura "antipatia e livello ostilità", oggi noi saremmo i primi dell'UE.


a me il più adatto alla poltroncina Nato comincia a sembrare Erdocane, Draghi è il classico itagliano megalomane


----------



## Blu71 (28 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> a me il più adatto alla poltroncina Nato comincia a sembrare Erdocane, Draghi è il classico itagliano megalomane



Ci metteranno direttamente Zelensky


----------



## Swaitak (28 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ci metteranno direttamente Zelensky


si stavo per scriverlo


----------



## vota DC (28 Giugno 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Soluzione impraticabile nel 2022.
> Non puoi realizzare uno sterminio su vasta scala in Ucraina, non è lo Xinjiang o il Tiber, sono qui alle porte d'europa.
> Se lo fanno, la NATO dichiarerà guerra e io sarò assolutamente favorevole.


Lo fanno ora gli ucraini con polacchi, romeni e ungheresi. Non li ammazzano ma li buttano fuori dalle case per metterci coloni in stile israeliano. Persino ora mentre ricevono aiuti da loro. Figuriamoci russi con ucraini (poi poca roba: la costa è già a netta maggioranza russa)


----------



## hakaishin (29 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Draghi comunque è diventato ufficialmente il presidente UE più odiato da Putin.
> 
> Pare che al G7 sia stato anche il più severo a chiedere soluzioni drastiche (addirittura aprendo ad un intervento militare), tanto che si sarebbe stati vicini all'inicdente diplomatico con altri membri dell'UE (Francia?)
> 
> Insomma, senza dare giudizi ma parlando in modo generale, se oggi scoppiasse la guerra mondiale e Putin decidesse di spedire dei missili per pura "antipatia e livello ostilità", oggi noi saremmo i primi dell'UE.


Infatti sarebbe il caso di far cadere draghsitan…è troppo pericoloso ormai. Un cancro marcescente


----------



## hakaishin (29 Giugno 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Lo fanno ora gli ucraini con polacchi, romeni e ungheresi. Non li ammazzano ma li buttano fuori dalle case per metterci coloni in stile israeliano. Persino ora mentre ricevono aiuti da loro. Figuriamoci russi con ucraini (poi poca roba: la costa è già a netta maggioranza russa)


Ma infatti…
Vinceranno e si avranno problemi a gestire i territori ma nulla di trascendentale. Tanto poi gli ucraini, come sempre, si sottometteranno


----------



## Swaitak (29 Giugno 2022)

*Biden aggiunge le aziende cinesi Connec Electronic Ltd, World Jetta, Logistics Limited, King Pai Technology Co, Ltd e Winninc Electronic alla lista nera sul commercio, accusandole di sostenere l'industriale militare e della difesa russa. 
Dura reazione della Cina che respinge le accuse affermando di "non aver fornito alcuna assistenza militare alle parti coinvolte nel conflitto Russia-Ucraina".
La sanzione prevede che i fornitori statunitensi delle società sanzionate, dovranno ottenere una licenza dal Dipartimento del Commercio, prima di poter spedire i loro prodotti. *


----------



## Nevergiveup (29 Giugno 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Quoto tutto
> Anche perché il reale obiettivo USA
> e proprio la Cina in questione..
> ma temo le follie prima della chiusura del bilancio americano.. leggendovi posso affermare che non avete ancora capito il delirio che arriverà questo inverno.. pure in Italia *con milioni di italiani a casa, causa fallimento di innumerevoli aziende..*


Quando leggo di queste (lecite) preoccupazioni mi sembra di rileggere i discorsi sui gobbi, non hanno soldi, falliranno, mercato bloccato, sono nella m.. e poi comprano Vlahovic... ecco l'Italia funziona un pò così, tutti che si lagnano.. recessione, disoccupazione, povertà caxxi e mazzi .....poi cambi pagina di giornale e trovi trentordici mila annunci di offerte di lavoro, aziende che chiudono o ambienti che non aprono non perchè non hanno lavoro ma perchè non hanno lavoratori.. italiani tutti al lago e al mare il week end, agosto almeno 3 settimane di ferie a magnà e bere. 

Insomma, falliremo tutti con le infradito in spiaggia belli contenti.


----------



## __king george__ (29 Giugno 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Quando leggo di queste (lecite) preoccupazioni mi sembra di rileggere i discorsi sui gobbi, non hanno soldi, falliranno, mercato bloccato, sono nella m.. e poi comprano Vlahovic... ecco l'Italia funziona un pò così, tutti che si lagnano.. recessione, disoccupazione, povertà caxxi e mazzi .....poi cambi pagina di giornale e trovi trentordici mila annunci di offerte di lavoro, aziende che chiudono o ambienti che non aprono non perchè non hanno lavoro ma perchè non hanno lavoratori.. italiani tutti al lago e al mare il week end, agosto almeno 3 settimane di ferie a magnà e bere.
> 
> Insomma, falliremo tutti con le infradito in spiaggia belli contenti.


eheheheh hai descritto bene l'italia..o meglio i cittadini italiani


----------



## pazzomania (29 Giugno 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Quando leggo di queste (lecite) preoccupazioni mi sembra di rileggere i discorsi sui gobbi, non hanno soldi, falliranno, mercato bloccato, sono nella m.. e poi comprano Vlahovic... ecco l'Italia funziona un pò così, tutti che si lagnano.. recessione, disoccupazione, povertà caxxi e mazzi .....poi cambi pagina di giornale e trovi trentordici mila annunci di offerte di lavoro, aziende che chiudono o ambienti che non aprono non perchè non hanno lavoro ma perchè non hanno lavoratori.. italiani tutti al lago e al mare il week end, agosto almeno 3 settimane di ferie a magnà e bere.
> 
> Insomma, falliremo tutti con le infradito in spiaggia belli contenti.


Lamentarsi è sport Nazionale.
Ovviamente con orologio di marca e gin tonic in mano.
In spiaggia.

Chi davvero fa fatica a campare, non lo vedi e non lo senti.

Per i problemi di mancanza del personale, ci sono varie e chiare ragioni, ma ci vorrebbe un topic a parte.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Biden aggiunge le aziende cinesi Connec Electronic Ltd, World Jetta, Logistics Limited, King Pai Technology Co, Ltd e Winninc Electronic alla lista nera sul commercio, accusandole di sostenere l'industriale militare e della difesa russa.
> Dura reazione della Cina che respinge le accuse affermando di "non aver fornito alcuna assistenza militare alle parti coinvolte nel conflitto Russia-Ucraina".
> La sanzione prevede che i fornitori statunitensi delle società sanzionate, dovranno ottenere una licenza dal Dipartimento del Commercio, prima di poter spedire i loro prodotti. *


Cinesi maledetti, sempre loro sullo sfondo.

Mi chiedo che problemi abbiano sempre nell' est del mondo.
Probabilmente il sole che sorge prima gli da alla testa.


----------



## Swaitak (29 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Cinesi maledetti, sempre loro sullo sfondo.
> 
> Mi chiedo che problemi abbiano sempre nell' est del mondo.
> Probabilmente il sole che sorge prima gli da alla testa.


è una vita che li prendiamo in giro perche lo hanno piccolo, un pò di risentimento ci sta


----------



## __king george__ (29 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Lamentarsi è sport Nazionale.
> Ovviamente con orologio di marca e gin tonic in mano.
> In spiaggia.
> 
> ...


"piangevo perchè non avevo le scarpe..poi vidi un uomo senza i piedi" 

Jim Morrison


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Giugno 2022)

*Boris Johnson: "Se Putin fosse una donna la guerra non sarebbe iniziata."*


----------



## Andris (29 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Boris Johnson: "Se Putin fosse una donna la guerra non sarebbe iniziata."*


sì, i discorsi che dicevano a mia nonna da giovane...
due donne vogliono fare entrare paesi neutrali nella NATO, un'altra in Commissione parla di guerra da vincere di Kiev, due donne nei paesi baltici continuano a portare UE e NATO sempre più al limite, un'altra ancora alla BCE sta per eliminare la stabilizzazione finanziaria...
w la femminilità moderata e accogliente...


----------



## Swaitak (29 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Boris Johnson: "Se Putin fosse una donna la guerra non sarebbe iniziata."*


arma a doppio taglio, potrebbe significare che le donne siano piu sagge o delle mammolette.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (29 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Draghi comunque è diventato ufficialmente il presidente UE più odiato da Putin.
> 
> Pare che al G7 sia stato anche il più severo a chiedere soluzioni drastiche (addirittura aprendo ad un intervento militare), tanto che si sarebbe stati vicini all'inicdente diplomatico con altri membri dell'UE (Francia?)
> 
> Insomma, senza dare giudizi ma parlando in modo generale, se oggi scoppiasse la guerra mondiale e Putin decidesse di spedire dei missili per pura "antipatia e livello ostilità", oggi noi saremmo i primi dell'UE.


Saremmo i primi anche se ci fosse il suo migliore amico in Italia, perché italia senza avere in cambio niente ha a casa sua innumerevoli basi USA con testate nucleari e in Sicilia il centro di tutti i droni verso oriente.. quindi... Boom


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (29 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> sì, i discorsi che dicevano a mia nonna da giovane...
> due donne vogliono fare entrare paesi neutrali nella NATO, un'altra in Commissione parla di guerra da vincere di Kiev, due donne nei paesi baltici continuano a portare UE e NATO sempre più al limite, un'altra ancora alla BCE sta per eliminare la stabilizzazione finanziaria...
> w la femminilità moderata e accogliente...


Poi mi sa che non ha conosciuto la Clinton


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Giugno 2022)

Speriamo che Boris non veda mai la sorella di kim Jong Hun al potere.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Boris Johnson: "Se Putin fosse una donna la guerra non sarebbe iniziata."*


Questo parruccone e la sua ciurma sono anni che non vedono l'ora di iniziare una guerra con la Russia..


----------



## Mika (29 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Boris Johnson: "Se Putin fosse una donna la guerra non sarebbe iniziata."*


Allora mi sa che non ha conosciuto Miss Margaret


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Boris Johnson: "Se Putin fosse una donna la guerra non sarebbe iniziata."*



Che ritardo, sto qui mi sembrava meno scemo degli altri visto come ha gestito il covid, ma alla fine è veramente un pirla


----------



## ignaxio (29 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Boris Johnson: "Se Putin fosse una donna la guerra non sarebbe iniziata."*


sta str****a se la poteva evitare.


----------



## ignaxio (29 Giugno 2022)

*L'agenzia di rating Moody's conferma il default della Russia sul debito estero*


insomma alla fine è fallita


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Giugno 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> *L'agenzia di rating Moody's conferma il default della Russia sul debito estero*
> 
> 
> insomma alla fine è fallita



Comunque leggevo che il debito impossibilitato a saldare per via delle sanzioni è di 100 milioni di dollari. Mi scappa da ridere a pensarci, è costato più lukaku... Sta roba onestamente è un po' una pagliacciata. Pensavo fossero cifre ben più alte


----------



## Albijol (29 Giugno 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Comunque leggevo che il debito impossibilitato a saldare per via delle sanzioni è di 100 milioni di dollari. Mi scappa da ridere a pensarci, è costato più lukaku... Sta roba onestamente è un po' una pagliacciata. Pensavo fossero cifre ben più alte


Sono le cedole di maggio. Cmq in realtà stiamo facendo un favore alla Russia, i soldi ce li avrebbe per pagare, non permettendogli di farlo li userà per finanziare la guerra


----------



## Andris (29 Giugno 2022)

leggete cosa hanno accettato le due pivelle nordiche per entrare e far togliere il veto a Erdogan, ovviamente ai tg nostrani evitano di dirlo e il buon Draghi tace anzi Biden racconta di non aver fatto concessioni alla Turchia...













e queste sono le cose pubbliche, poi ad ogni eventualità dovranno dare il culo ad Erdogan...

peraltro in Svezia con metà popolazione contraria e contrarissima alle basi straniere, così come Norvegia e Danimarca.
considerando il livello infimo dell'esercito svedese, sfuggono i vantaggi della NATO per il loro ingresso.
diverso il caso finlandese, livello buono di forze armate ma più problematico al confine russo


----------



## ignaxio (29 Giugno 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Comunque leggevo che il debito impossibilitato a saldare per via delle sanzioni è di 100 milioni di dollari. Mi scappa da ridere a pensarci, è costato più lukaku... Sta roba onestamente è un po' una pagliacciata. Pensavo fossero cifre ben più alte


Yonghong Li è fallito per circa 30 mil di euro.

La questione della cifra è irrilevante.. se non riesci a a pagare 100 milioni (che era la rata), allora il fallimento è per certificare che non pagherai nemmeno tutto il resto (che sono cifre ben più alte).


----------



## __king george__ (29 Giugno 2022)

considerando che uno degli obiettivi ideologici di Putin e dei suoi sodali è quello di "allontanare" gli europei il piu possibile dall'influenza americana...sognando la fantomatica Eurasia direi che le cose stanno proprio andando in quel senso

2 nazioni alle quali non è mai fregato una sega della NATO ora fanno carte false per entrarci..

sono sicuro che anche molte persone vicine a Putin e a certe ideologie non condividono per nulla questa operazione speciale e come è stata svolta...


----------



## Blu71 (29 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Boris Johnson: "Se Putin fosse una donna la guerra non sarebbe iniziata."*



Se Boris non fosse uno che difende i suoi interessi e quelli degli USA la guerra forse non sarebbe iniziata e comunque sarebbe già finita.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Giugno 2022)

Draghi al vertice Nato di Madrid ha annunciato che sono in arrivo in Italia 70 soldati in più e un sistema di difesa antiaerea.​


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Draghi al vertice Nato di Madrid ha annunciato che sono in arrivo in Italia 70 soldati in più e un sistema di difesa antiaerea.​



Evvai,altre 70  da mantenere


----------



## __king george__ (29 Giugno 2022)

gli USA inviano in Italia un battaglione per la difesa aerea

ANSA


----------



## __king george__ (29 Giugno 2022)

Ho letto che il Cremlino ora ha iniziato a brontolare anche contro la Norvegia che bloccherebbe il transito russo verso le isole Svalbard e minaccia rappresaglie contro Oslo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Giugno 2022)

Ma avete sentito la storia dei carri armati italiani in partenza per l'ucraina e bloccati dalla polizia stradale perchè i mezzi che li trasportavano erano sprovvisti di carta di circolazione e avevano la revisione scaduta ?
Fortuna che non hanno fatto un controllo anche ai carri armati,magari aprendo la sola botola si sarebbero disintegrati


----------



## Swaitak (29 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Draghi al vertice Nato di Madrid ha annunciato che sono in arrivo in Italia 70 soldati in più e un sistema di difesa antiaerea.​


70 soldati, la potenza di Suning


----------



## Blu71 (29 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> 70 soldati, la potenza di Suning



Forse ne avevano già 99930


----------



## Andris (29 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Draghi al vertice Nato di Madrid ha annunciato che sono in arrivo in Italia 70 soldati in più e un sistema di difesa antiaerea.​





>


----------



## Swaitak (29 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Forse ne avevano già 99930


tutti impegnati nella lotta covid


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Giugno 2022)

Ma Draghi dove sta guardando ?
Sembra abbia lo sguardo perso nel vuoto proprio come succede quando stai  e ti ritrovi senza smarphone e senza etichette di shampo da leggere


----------



## Blu71 (29 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma Draghi dove sta guardando ?
> Sembra abbia lo sguardo perso nel vuoto proprio come succede quando stai  e ti ritrovi senza smarphone e senza etichette di shampo da leggere



Stava pensando al rinnovo di Maldini


----------



## Raryof (29 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma avete sentito la storia dei carri armati italiani in partenza per l'ucraina e bloccati dalla polizia stradale perchè i mezzi che li trasportavano erano sprovvisti di carta di circolazione e avevano la revisione scaduta ?
> Fortuna che non hanno fatto un controllo anche ai carri armati,magari aprendo la sola botola si sarebbero disintegrati


I nostri carri armati vengono spinti a mano, chi sta dentro lo fa per riposarsi.
Nessun pericolo per la circolazione.


----------



## Andris (29 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma Draghi dove sta guardando ?
> Sembra abbia lo sguardo perso nel vuoto proprio come succede quando stai  e ti ritrovi senza smarphone e senza etichette di shampo da leggere



niente di paragonabile alla foto dell'anno...mai visto niente di simile...



>



le ipotesi draghiane:

1)dorme in piedi come i cavalli, sembra una statua di cera

2)chiude gli occhi e gode come se l'avesse inserito in un gloryhole


----------



## Raryof (29 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> niente di paragonabile alla foto dell'anno...mai visto niente di simile...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sembra un bimbo delle elementari durante la foto di classe.
Eterna giovinezza, time is now, quant'è bello il mondo in rovina per un vecchietto rancoroso e odiatore come lui.


----------



## Swaitak (29 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> niente di paragonabile alla foto dell'anno...mai visto niente di simile...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Almeno nella prossima ci sarà un po più di Fika con la Finalndia


----------



## Andris (29 Giugno 2022)

*La Siria riconosce ufficialmente le Repubbliche Popolari di Donetsk e Lugansk come indipendenti
In seguito verranno stabilite relazioni diplomatiche*


----------



## Swaitak (29 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *La Siria riconosce ufficialmente le Repubbliche Popolari di Donetsk e Lugansk come indipendenti
> In seguito verranno stabilite relazioni diplomatiche*


possiamo fare sanzioni ed esportare democrazia, ma l'altra parte del mondo va avanti anche senza di noi


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> possiamo fare sanzioni ed esportare democrazia, ma l'altra parte del mondo va avanti anche senza di noi



Giustamente,oserei dire.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> possiamo fare sanzioni ed esportare democrazia, ma l'altra parte del mondo va avanti anche senza di noi



Direi che va avanti meglio senza di noi.


----------



## vota DC (29 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> sì, i discorsi che dicevano a mia nonna da giovane...
> due donne vogliono fare entrare paesi neutrali nella NATO, un'altra in Commissione parla di guerra da vincere di Kiev, due donne nei paesi baltici continuano a portare UE e NATO sempre più al limite, un'altra ancora alla BCE sta per eliminare la stabilizzazione finanziaria...
> w la femminilità moderata e accogliente...


E la pazza che ha mandato Regeni allo sbaraglio? Donna con la bava alla bocca per la causa....dei fratelli musulmani


----------



## __king george__ (29 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> possiamo fare sanzioni ed esportare democrazia, ma l'altra parte del mondo va avanti anche senza di noi


va beh era scontato..Putin ha aiutato Assad contro i ribelli e quando volevano sostituirlo

se i suoi alleati sono Venezuela Bielorussia Corea del Nord Siria e roba simile direi che...possono anche stare da soli  

diverso il discorso della Cina nel caso


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (29 Giugno 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> va beh era scontato..Putin ha aiutato Assad contro i ribelli e quando volevano sostituirlo
> 
> se i suoi alleati sono Venezuela Bielorussia Corea del Nord Siria e roba simile direi che...possono anche stare da soli
> 
> diverso il discorso della Cina nel caso


Io non riderei visto che abbiamo distrutto la Siria per impedire un tubo del gas ( spero che non devo ricordarvi che Isis è nato ed è mantenuto dagli Stati Uniti d'America)


----------



## Andris (29 Giugno 2022)

*giornalista:*

*"L'ingresso di Svezia e Finlandia nella Nato vale la consegna dei curdi che ci hanno aiutato a combattere l'Isis al 'dittatore' Erdogan, come lei stesso lo aveva definito?"*

*Draghi, che inizialmente era sembrato non voler rispondere e aveva già cominciato ad allontanarsi, all'improvviso si è fermato, è tornato indietro*

*"Attenzione, siccome questo che lei ha toccato è un punto molto importante, è bene che questa domanda la facciate alla Finlandia e alla Svezia"*


avrà fatto tutto il viaggio di ritorno fino a Roma a rosicare per questo essere umano che ha osato fare una domanda difficile al Drago
come si permette a far domande e persino imbarazzanti ???


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *giornalista:*
> 
> *"L'ingresso di Svezia e Finlandia nella Nato vale la consegna dei curdi che ci hanno aiutato a combattere l'Isis al 'dittatore' Erdogan, come lei stesso lo aveva definito?"*
> 
> ...




La cosa che fa ridere di sti personaggi è che non sono in grado manco di dare risposte supercazzole a domande sensate, figuriamoci a quelle scomode. Poteva anche solo limitarsi a dire: "ci sono momenti in cui bisogna fare scelte e compromessi difficili per un bene più alto e bla bla bla" Credo che pure Di maio sia meglio di Draghi per supercazzole da raccontare

Non avessero l'intero sistema che li sorregge cadrebbe il sipario. E' come con Donnarumma su scala più grande, un cesso atomico spacciato per fenomeno per via del baraccone mediatico che lo incensa.


----------



## Milanoide (30 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Boris Johnson: "Se Putin fosse una donna la guerra non sarebbe iniziata."*


La delusione per l'impero sovietico in disfacimento.
La visione muscolare della vita condita da uso di anabolizzanti.
Risultato: rabbia distruttrice.
Condivido.
Le donne dei paesi che vogliono entrare nella Nato compiono mosse difensive. Non capirlo mi sembra grave.
Quello che fece la Thatcher appartiene ad un altra era, con altri problemi, specie sul fronte interno. (Ed era già abbastanza fuori dalla Storia allora. Ma stupida fu anche la mossa iniziale della giunta Argentina. Insomma, due mosse speculari, come diversivo e compensazione a problemi interni che la Thatcher a suo modo risolse, laggiù invece si iniziava la cavalcata populista con vari fallimenti).


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (30 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Boris Johnson: "Se Putin fosse una donna la guerra non sarebbe iniziata."*


Se boris non fosse nato i produttori di luppolo sarebbero falliti


----------



## Milanoide (30 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> leggete cosa hanno accettato le due pivelle nordiche per entrare e far togliere il veto a Erdogan, ovviamente ai tg nostrani evitano di dirlo e il buon Draghi tace anzi Biden racconta di non aver fatto concessioni alla Turchia...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Una volta entrate nella Nato, poi magari Svezia e Finlandia faranno il cappero che vogliono. Esattamente come i giri di Valzer che si concede Erdogan in continuazione. 
Una cosa in linea di principio deprecabile quella di chi entra in un club per scassarlo, ma per il proprio interesse nazionale bisogna tenersi le mani libere, no?
Tutto ed il contrario di tutto nel volgere di pochi anni.
Se penso a quanto ondivaghi siano stati i rapporti Turchia - Israele e Turchia - Iran negli ultimi 15 anni, si, grande Erdogan. 
Inflazione galoppante ed orgoglio a mille.
Esattamente quello che si vuole anche qui dentro, morire ubriachi, ma con orgoglio.
Andrei molto cauto a giudicare negativamente le capacità militari di popoli molto inclini alla caccia. Si potrebbero avere delle brutte sorprese.
E la Svezia produce anche molte armi.


----------



## Milanoide (30 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *La Siria riconosce ufficialmente le Repubbliche Popolari di Donetsk e Lugansk come indipendenti
> In seguito verranno stabilite relazioni diplomatiche*


l'Italia Mussoliniana fascista fu fra i primi Stati a riconoscere l'unione sovietica che politicamente era l'antagonista numero uno. Sarà stato un esempio di realismo: " non mi piace, ma esiste e me ne devo fare una ragione". Oppure, il ricordo di quando pochissimi anni prima la nostra buon anima scarso crinita era un fervente socialista massimalista.

Qui invece sa molto di "si padrone, mi hai aiutato, ora ho mandato i miei combattenti ad aiutarti, infine riconosco le tue ambizioni e risultati".
Liberi dai padroni!


----------



## Albijol (30 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> leggete cosa hanno accettato le due pivelle nordiche per entrare e far togliere il veto a Erdogan, ovviamente ai tg nostrani evitano di dirlo e il buon Draghi tace anzi Biden racconta di non aver fatto concessioni alla Turchia...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"livello infimo esercito svedese" Sì come no, hanno solo LA QUINTA FORZA NAVALE MILITARE AL MONDO PER POTENZA. Con 10 milioni di abitanti. Delle pippe insomma.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Giugno 2022)

*007 USA: "Putin pensa ancora all'utilizzo di armi nucleari. Dopo 4 mesi di guerra gli servirà molto tempo per ricostruire l'esercito e vuole dare un segnale al mondo che la sua potenza è rimasta intatta."*


----------



## Swaitak (30 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *007 USA: "Putin pensa ancora all'utilizzo di armi nucleari. Dopo 4 mesi di guerra gli servirà molto tempo per ricostruire l'esercito e vuole dare un segnale al mondo che la sua potenza è rimasta intatta."*


arriverà il momento in cui dovrà decidere di che morte morire


----------



## Andris (30 Giugno 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> "livello infimo esercito svedese" Sì come no, hanno solo LA QUINTA FORZA NAVALE MILITARE AL MONDO PER POTENZA. Con 10 milioni di abitanti. Delle pippe insomma.


ok, grazie della correzione


----------



## vota DC (30 Giugno 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> "livello infimo esercito svedese" Sì come no, hanno solo LA QUINTA FORZA NAVALE MILITARE AL MONDO PER POTENZA. Con 10 milioni di abitanti. Delle pippe insomma.


Ma che hanno combinato le femministe? Smantellati una trentina di anni fa gli incrociatori, la forza d'urto sono 7 CORVETTE, poi ci sono quasi 200 tra navette (proprio scritto downgraded corvette) e roba grande quanto un motoscafo della polizia.
Sul serio.....200 anni fa avevano 400 navi. Navi, non barche swag.

India 1 portaerei, 11 cacciatorpediniere, 13 incrociatori, 23 corvette
Taiwan 4 cacciatorpediniere, 22 incrociatori, 13 corvette
Boh io fatico a trovare stati con flotta più debole. Meno abitati con flotta più debole sì, ad esempio la nuova Zelanda è peggio.


----------



## __king george__ (30 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *007 USA: "Putin pensa ancora all'utilizzo di armi nucleari. Dopo 4 mesi di guerra gli servirà molto tempo per ricostruire l'esercito e vuole dare un segnale al mondo che la sua potenza è rimasta intatta."*


se usa le armi nucleari la sua potenza verrà distrutta totalmente

al massimo fa vedere la sua miseria..del tipo non ho altre possibilità quindi mi faccio saltare in aria

come quelli che si danno fuoco perchè non hanno lavoro,soldi,ecc...è l'ultimo stadio della disperazione

emanano tutto tranne potenza

Zio riprenditi...


----------



## Swaitak (30 Giugno 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> se usa le armi nucleari la sua potenza verrà distrutta totalmente
> 
> al massimo fa vedere la sua miseria..del tipo non ho altre possibilità quindi mi faccio saltare in aria
> 
> ...


----------



## Albijol (30 Giugno 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ma che hanno combinato le femministe? Smantellati una trentina di anni fa gli incrociatori, la forza d'urto sono 7 CORVETTE, poi ci sono quasi 200 tra navette (proprio scritto downgraded corvette) e roba grande quanto un motoscafo della polizia.
> Sul serio.....200 anni fa avevano 400 navi. Navi, non barche swag.
> 
> India 1 portaerei, 11 cacciatorpediniere, 13 incrociatori, 23 corvette
> ...


A parte che ti sei dimenticato di 5 sottomarini, il ranking delle loro forze navali l'ho trovato sul sito globalfirepower. Per un paese che gli abitanti della Lombardia, direi che non c'è male in ogni caso.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (30 Giugno 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La cosa che fa ridere di sti personaggi è che non sono in grado manco di dare risposte supercazzole a domande sensate, figuriamoci a quelle scomode. Poteva anche solo limitarsi a dire: "*ci sono momenti in cui bisogna fare scelte e compromessi difficili per un bene più alto e bla bla *bla" Credo che pure Di maio sia meglio di Draghi per supercazzole da raccontare
> 
> Non avessero l'intero sistema che li sorregge cadrebbe il sipario. E' come con Donnarumma su scala più grande, un cesso atomico spacciato per fenomeno per via del baraccone mediatico che lo incensa.


Odio questo ragionamento..
L'umanità perderà sempre finché c'è questa credenza popolare  scommetto se era curdo e chiedevano la sua testa.. il bene più alto non valeva la puntata...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (30 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *007 USA: "Putin pensa ancora all'utilizzo di armi nucleari. Dopo 4 mesi di guerra gli servirà molto tempo per ricostruire l'esercito e vuole dare un segnale al mondo che la sua potenza è rimasta intatta."*


Parlano quelli dell' 11 settembre
Dio scendi al più presto!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Giugno 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Odio questo ragionamento..
> L'umanità perderà sempre finché c'è questa credenza popolare  scommetto se era curdo e chiedevano la sua testa.. il bene più alto non valeva la puntata...



Si, ma il senso dell'esempio era che Draghi manco una risposta supercazzola come quella riesce a tirare fuori quando gli fanno banali domande.


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Giugno 2022)

Segnalo che nella borsa di Mosca (!) si è sbriciolato in poche ore il titolo Gazprom, che ha perso il 25%.
Con ogni probabilità, anche gli investitori interni stanno iniziando a capire che la banca centrale russa non ha riserve illimitate.
E io rido... Piano piano capiranno tutti.


----------



## Swaitak (30 Giugno 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Segnalo che nella borsa di Mosca (!) si è sbriciolato in poche ore il titolo Gazprom, che ha perso il 25%.
> Con ogni probabilità, anche gli investitori interni stanno iniziando a capire che la banca centrale russa non ha riserve illimitate.
> E io rido... Piano piano capiranno tutti.


Se si sbriciola Gazprom mi sa che c'è pochissimo da ridere


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Se si sbriciola Gazprom mi sa che c'è pochissimo da ridere


Io rido per il semplice fatto che quando mi sono permesso (ad un certo punto ho smesso perchè mi sono accorto che non ne valeva la pena) di fare un analisi sul fosco futuro economico della Russia, basato su fatti facilmente comprensibili a chiunque, mi si è fatto praticamente passare per lo scemo del villaggio.
E io allora avevo detto che sarei rimasto sulla riva del fiume ad aspettare e a farmi due risate.
Come già detto non mi interessa il flame, ma sarà divertente vedere come si evolveranno le cose.


----------



## Albijol (30 Giugno 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io rido per il semplice fatto che quando mi sono permesso (ad un certo punto ho smesso perchè mi sono accorto che non ne valeva la pena) di fare un analisi sul fosco futuro economico della Russia, basato su fatti facilmente comprensibili a chiunque, mi si è fatto praticamente passare per lo scemo del villaggio.
> E io allora avevo detto che sarei rimasto sulla riva del fiume ad aspettare e a farmi due risate.
> Come già detto non mi interessa il flame, ma sarà divertente vedere come si evolveranno le cose.


Ma a Putin dell economia frega una mazza.


----------



## Andris (30 Giugno 2022)

non riesco a dimenticare questa mezza frase su "8.000 militari italiani pronti"

a parte il generale finlandese, comunque non il capo di stato o di governo, nessuno ha detto di avere militari pronti ad intervenire facendone pure il numero.

fa paura Draghi quando rilascia dichiarazioni, tra un po' supera Biden e Johnson a primo della lista NATO


----------



## Swaitak (30 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> non riesco a dimenticare questa mezza frase su "8.000 militari italiani pronti"
> 
> a parte il generale finlandese, comunque non il capo di stato o di governo, nessuno ha detto di avere militari pronti ad intervenire facendone pure il numero.
> 
> fa paura Draghi quando rilascia dichiarazioni, tra un po' supera Biden e Johnson a primo della lista NATO


non intendeva pronti da piazzare nei paesi Nato allora? come deterrente


----------



## gabri65 (30 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Boris Johnson: "Se Putin fosse una donna la guerra non sarebbe iniziata."*



Ma quali donne, e quali uomini.

E' ora di dare spazio ai premier fluidi o nonbinari.


----------



## Andris (30 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> non intendeva pronti da piazzare nei paesi Nato allora?


e no perchè ha detto 2.000 nei paesi NATO, nello specifico in Ungheria e Bulgaria

poi ha aggiunto "8.000 militari in Italia pronti se necessario"

se necessario a far cosa ? e dove ?


----------



## Swaitak (30 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> e no perchè ha detto 2.000 nei paesi NATO, nello specifico in Ungheria e Bulgaria
> 
> poi ha aggiunto "8.000 militari in Italia pronti se necessario"


sisi dico mandarne altri fissi a pattugliare quei paesi o altri, è diverso se li mandi come misura di sicurezza dopo minacce, o come rinforzo se magari la russia attacca uno di quei paesi.
Tra lui e Johnson non so chi sia il più cagnolino
edit:




sentendolo potrebbe far intendere che li manderebbe in caso di attacco in quei paesi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Giugno 2022)

*Putin: "Al G7 mi hanno preso in giro? Non so come volessero spogliarsi, se sopra o sotto la vita, ma penso che in ogni caso sarebbe uno spettacolo disgustoso. Per avere un bell'aspetto è necessario smettere di fare abusi di alcol e altre cattive abitudini, fare esercizio fisico e praticare sport"*


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (30 Giugno 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io rido per il semplice fatto che quando mi sono permesso (ad un certo punto ho smesso perchè mi sono accorto che non ne valeva la pena) di fare un analisi sul fosco futuro economico della Russia, basato su fatti facilmente comprensibili a chiunque, mi si è fatto praticamente passare per lo scemo del villaggio.
> E io allora avevo detto che sarei rimasto sulla riva del fiume ad aspettare e a farmi due risate.
> Come già detto non mi interessa il flame, ma sarà divertente vedere come si evolveranno le cose.


Noi siamo falliti tutti nel 2007 e il boom di soldi inventati dal nulla e tassi di interesse a 0 % non servono più per rimandare inevitabile.. quindi rispetto a noi hanno un discreto vantaggio... È questo il problema! noi non abbiamo tempo e direi che si nota vista la fretta 

15 anni poi magari ridiamo pure noi 
se ci siamo ancora....


----------



## Andris (1 Luglio 2022)

la Borsa di Mosca annuncia il disastro....

*Wall Street conclude il suo peggior semestre da almeno 50 anni*


Ansa


----------



## Andris (1 Luglio 2022)

*Il consorzio internazionale di energia e petrolio Sakhalin, con soci giapponesi e olandesi, diventa 100% Gazprom tramite decreto di Putin*


----------



## Andris (1 Luglio 2022)

*La Turchia chiederà subito l'estradizione di 70 curdi con asilo politico in Svezia, per Ankara sono terroristi
saranno processati in Turchia*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Putin: "Al G7 mi hanno preso in giro? Non so come volessero spogliarsi, se sopra o sotto la vita, ma penso che in ogni caso sarebbe uno spettacolo disgustoso. Per avere un bell'aspetto è necessario smettere di fare abusi di alcol e altre cattive abitudini, fare esercizio fisico e praticare sport"*



Che stoccata all'amico alcolista londinese


----------



## Andris (1 Luglio 2022)

*Reuters:

"Il produttore statale algerino Sonatrach sta pensando a come aumentare il prezzo del gas ai paesi europei tramite contratti a lungo termine per beneficiare di questa impennata globale dei prezzi"*


eh eh, con Italia e Spagna sì che si magna
chissà se anche stavolta sguinzaglieranno tutti gli arbitrati e gli avvocati del mondo libero come quando si parlava dei contratti con Gazprom oppure pagheranno muti


----------



## Andris (1 Luglio 2022)

*India: a giugno la Russia supera l'Iraq e diventa il primo fornitore di petrolio con il 21% del totale
Tutto in pochi mesi, partiti quasi da zero.
Tra India e Cina la Russia ha già trovato l'alternativa al mercato occidentale, sei mesi prima della scadenza dello stop UE

Ultim'ora è che il Pakistan si aggiunge alla lista dei clienti asiatici che vuole aumentare le importazioni da Mosca*


----------



## Andris (1 Luglio 2022)

*la società energetica Uniper, quotata a Francoforte e Milano, è prossima al fallimento senza l'aiuto del governo federale tedesco


Bloomberg:*

*"Uniper sarà salvata (o nazionalizzata) dal governo tedesco. 
Non ci sono dubbi su questo.*
*Non sarà l'ultima utility ad essere salvata. 
Entro aprile 2023 ci sarà una lista molto, molto lunga.*
* Non solo in Germania, ma anche altrove nell'Unione Europea e nel Regno Unito"*


i soliti noti degli aiuti di stato da vietare agli altri, come frignavano per ILVA, e da fare in casa propria...

attendiamo la lista della distruzione industriale europea


----------



## Swaitak (1 Luglio 2022)

bene bene, ci sono tutte le carte per l'autoimplosione, ovviamente parlo di noi eroi democratici.


----------



## Andris (1 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> bene bene, ci sono tutte le carte per l'autoimplosione, ovviamente parlo di noi eroi democratici.



sì infatti perchè in Russia sembrano avere altri problemi...


*Bloomberg:*

* "La Russia sta valutando la possibilità di spendere le entrate extra da petrolio e gas per acquistare valute di "paesi amici" al fine di arginare un rialzo del rublo che è diventato un grave problema economico"*


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (1 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> la Borsa di Mosca annuncia il disastro....
> 
> *Wall Street conclude il suo peggior semestre da almeno 50 anni*
> 
> ...


C'è anche una Wall street a Mosca?


----------



## Andris (1 Luglio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> C'è anche una Wall street a Mosca?


e tutti contenti festeggiano issando la bandiera arcobaleno sull'ambasciata americana di Mosca...


----------



## vota DC (1 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> sì infatti perchè in Russia sembrano avere altri problemi...
> 
> 
> *Bloomberg:
> ...


Ma allora i contribuenti vorranno ancora più guerre: il rublo va in rialzo e i loro risparmi valgono di più.


----------



## gabri65 (1 Luglio 2022)

A quanto pare il default "tecnico" non è nemmeno tecnico. E' un default alla -1.

Non mi viene nemmeno da ridere, guarda.

Ma i russi non hanno tecnologia, non hanno risorse, non hanno munizioni e sono ignoranti come le capre, con una normale radiolina si riesce perfino a capire i loro piani e sventarli, etc etc etc. Vuoi mettere l'intelligenza di gente come Biden e Draghi, fini strateghi.

Peggio che all'asilo, nemmeno lì sento certi discorsi. Secondo me quelli che scrivono questi discorsi sono russi infiltrati che fanno anti-propaganda per convincerci che l'occidente spezzerà le reni alla Russia. Non c'è altra spiegazione.


----------



## Swaitak (1 Luglio 2022)

*Il direttore esecutivo dell'Agenzia internazionale per l'energia : 
"I recenti forti tagli della Russia ai flussi di gas naturale verso l'Ue fanno sì che questo sia il primo mese nella storia in cui l'Unione europea ha importato più gas liquido (gnl) dagli Stati Uniti che tramite gasdotto dalla Russia".
" Il calo dell'offerta russa richiede sforzi per ridurre la domanda dell'Ue e prepararsi a un inverno rigido"

Gazprom afferma di aver ridotto del 31% l'esportazione verso i Paesi non aderenti alla CSI.

l'operatore del gasdotto Nord Stream Ag (principale collegamento tra Russia e Germania(EU) NDR) 
comunica che: "Dall'11 al 21 luglio 2022 la compagnia Nord Stream Ag effettuerà una momentanea chiusura di entrambe le condotte del Nord Stream per effettuare dei lavori pianificati di manutenzione, inclusi test di componenti meccanici e sistemi di automazione per garantire un efficace, sicuro e affidabile funzionamento del gasdotto"*


----------



## Swaitak (1 Luglio 2022)

Non so se ce la faremo con le riserve questo inverno, sinceramente.
Per adesso sono piene al 50%, ora ci sarà questa importante chiusura che rallenterà ancora il tutto, 
i rigassificatori arrivano a primavera prossima, ed uno dei comuni che li ospiterà giustamente è sul piede di guerra, perchè si tratta di un rigassificatore da attraccare al porto e non offshore.
Le linee con l'algeria comunque hanno una certa portata, non possono sopperire alla mancanza.
Vedremo, vedremo.. troppe emergenze tutte in un colpo.


----------



## gabri65 (1 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Il direttore esecutivo dell'Agenzia internazionale per l'energia :
> "I recenti forti tagli della Russia ai flussi di gas naturale verso l'Ue fanno sì che questo sia il primo mese nella storia in cui l'Unione europea ha importato più gas liquido (gnl) dagli Stati Uniti che tramite gasdotto dalla Russia".
> " Il calo dell'offerta russa richiede sforzi per ridurre la domanda dell'Ue e prepararsi a un inverno rigido"
> 
> ...



Ma pensa te.

Ma guarda che fortunata coincidenza, quando si dice il cacio sui maccheroni.

La Russia riduce il gas e magicamente gli USA ci fanno la grazia di fornircelo. Dio Santo, tutto ciò è un miracolo.

Incredibile, siamo veramente baciati dalla fortuna.


----------



## Swaitak (1 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma pensa te.
> 
> Ma guarda che fortunata coincidenza, quando si dice il cacio sui maccheroni.
> 
> ...


Senza contare che il gas usa arriva dalle loro riserve, non è infinito. Non abbiamo infrastrutture adatte, per trasportarlo qui serve il petrolio per alimentare la nave, c'è di mezzo un passaggio in più per le trasformazioni quindi costi alti, è un operazione pericolosa... Nemmeno loro sono la soluzione insomma.
Non so che pensare sinceramente, mi piacerebbe avere dati certi da leggere.


----------



## gabri65 (1 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Senza contare che il gas usa arriva dalle loro riserve, non è infinito. Non abbiamo infrastrutture adatte, per trasportarlo qui serve il petrolio per alimentare la nave, c'è di mezzo un passaggio in più per le trasformazioni quindi costi alti, è un operazione pericolosa... Nemmeno loro sono la soluzione insomma.
> Non so che pensare sinceramente, mi piacerebbe avere dati certi da leggere.



Tranquillo, un bel colpo di stato in Venezuela e poi vedrai che il gas e il petrolio arriva.

Chissà come stanno messi, forse sono a rischio dittatura, magari serve una bella iniezione di democrazia.

Comunque che strano, una rete planetaria di trasporto per far arrivare il gas dalla Russia e poi dobbiamo farcelo mandare via posta dall'altra parte dell'oceano.

Senti, ma gli USA che ci danno adesso il gas, come mai sono stati così eroicamente impegnati in questa guerra per dar contro il mostro russo, appoggiandoci così disinteressatamente ? Sono proprio dei prodi difensori della pace. E poi l'idea geniale delle sanzioni.

Mmmmh, dunque vediamo un po' ... 1 + 1 è uguale a ... uguale a ... 3 ?
No, dunque ... 2,5 ?
No, nemmeno ...
Vabbè, farà 11 allora.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Luglio 2022)

In Sri Lanka le cose vanno alla grande intanto..

Situazione disastrosa, ripeto che ad oggi non frega a nessuno che tutti sono in vacanza ed è caldo.. ci rivediamo tra quattro mesi quando la Madre Soviet (fallita) sta ancora nel dombass con i missili, munizioni ed armi (finiti)


----------



## Blu71 (1 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Tranquillo, un bel colpo di stato in Venezuela e poi vedrai che il gas e il petrolio arriva.
> 
> Chissà come stanno messi, forse sono a rischio dittatura, magari serve una bella iniezione di democrazia.
> 
> ...



Gli USA prosperano con le guerre, meglio se combattute da altri e lontano da loro.


----------



## gabri65 (1 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Gli USA prosperano con le guerre, meglio se combattute da altri e lontano da loro.



Poi ogni tanto non resistono e s'ammazzano pure tra di loro.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Poi ogni tanto non resistono e s'ammazzano pure tra di loro.



Però lo fanno in una democrazia


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Luglio 2022)

Ahahahaha è ubriaco


----------



## Blu71 (2 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ahahahaha è ubriaco



Secondo me non si fida molto del turco


----------



## Sam (2 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> secondo me non ci sono dubbi
> 
> *i russi forse credevano di essere accolti in ucraina come gli americani in italia...*


I russi non hanno portato abbastanza mafiosi e cioccolata, evidentemente.

Capita, quando il tuo obbiettivo è il territorio, e non la delegittimazione di un avversario politico scomodo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ahahahaha è ubriaco



Forse quell'ubriacone pensava fosse la mano di qualche agente del kgb


----------



## Swaitak (2 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ahahahaha è ubriaco


si è incazzato perchè gli ha toccato la giacca con le mani unte di kebab


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (2 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> si è incazzato perchè gli ha toccato la giacca con le mani unte di kebab


certo che boris sembra uno psicopatico
l occidente sta messo bene uno psicopatico un milfomane l arzillo e sempre lucido americano e il nostro dracula siamo in una botte di...........
concludete voi


----------



## Blu71 (3 Luglio 2022)

Zelensky: c’è il rischio che Mosca occupi tutto il Lugansk.



​


----------



## hakaishin (3 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Zelensky: c’è il rischio che Mosca occupi tutto il Lugansk.
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Wow, ora tremo, come faremo?
Ma perché si preoccupa zelencoso? Ad agosto si riprende tutto e vince la guerra no?


----------



## Blu71 (3 Luglio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Wow, ora tremo, come faremo?
> Ma perché si preoccupa zelencoso? *Ad agosto si riprende tutto e vince la guerra no? *



O forse perde ancora altri pezzi…


----------



## vota DC (3 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Zelensky: c’è il rischio che Mosca occupi tutto il Lugansk.
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Vabbè manca giusto Bilohorivka secondo le mappe ucraine stesse (800 abitanti)


----------



## hakaishin (3 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> O forse perde ancora altri pezzi…


No, vincerà lui, è scritto nelle stelle!


----------



## Blu71 (3 Luglio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> No, vincerà lui, è scritto nelle stelle!



Sai bene chi sta vincendo. Senza sporcarsi le mani…


----------



## hakaishin (3 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sai bene chi sta vincendo. Senza sporcarsi le mani…


Purtroppo si ma intanto siamo ancora in questo pantano…


----------



## Blu71 (3 Luglio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Purtroppo si ma intanto siamo ancora in questo pantano…



E nel pantano resteremo finché farà comodo a qualcuno.


----------



## hakaishin (3 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> E nel pantano resteremo finché farà comodo a qualcuno.


Sta cosa non riesco a tollerarla


----------



## Blu71 (4 Luglio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sta cosa non riesco a tollerarla



Ormai anche la gente comune ha capito chi ha interesse a portare avanti la guerra ma, purtroppo, sappiamo bene che non siamo uno Stato sovrano ed il nostro Governo si adegua a quanto voluto da altri.


----------



## Andris (4 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Reuters:
> 
> "Il produttore statale algerino Sonatrach sta pensando a come aumentare il prezzo del gas ai paesi europei tramite contratti a lungo termine per beneficiare di questa impennata globale dei prezzi"*
> 
> ...



*ieri l'amministratore delegato in persona dell'azienda petrolifera algerina ha dichiarato in conferenza che ha attivato in modo unilaterale la revisione dei prezzi di contratti già vigenti.*
*con tre paesi europei già hanno trovato un accordo sui prezzi maggiorati, con altri sono in trattativa.*


queste notizie dovrebbero essere in prima pagina di tutti i giornali, in apertura dei telegiornali.
con tutto il rispetto non che apro i siti e trovo il ghiacciaio che si stacca
e dire chi sono i paesi che stanno dando il culo pur di non ammettere il disastro di non prendere il gas russo


----------



## Swaitak (4 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *ieri l'amministratore delegato in persona dell'azienda petrolifera algerina ha dichiarato in conferenza che ha attivato in modo unilaterale la revisione dei prezzi di contratti già vigenti.*
> *con tre paesi europei già hanno trovato un accordo sui prezzi maggiorati, con altri sono in trattativa.*
> 
> 
> ...


a parte il ghiaccio, problema ben più grosso della guerra, sono d'accordo con te.
C'è stato anche uno strano ribasso del prezzo del rame.


----------



## Andris (4 Luglio 2022)

oggi a Lugano conferenza internazionale per la futura ricostruzione
Zelensky parla di opportunità per aziende straniere

per l'Italia presente il sottosegretario agli Esteri e fondatore di +EuroAfrica Della Vedova


----------



## Swaitak (4 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> oggi a Lugano conferenza internazionale per la futura ricostruzione
> Zelensky parla di opportunità per aziende straniere
> 
> per l'Italia presente il sottosegretario agli Esteri e fondatore di +EuroAfrica Della Vedova


come si dice nel duemilacredici in lingua ucraina?


----------



## Ringhio8 (4 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> oggi a Lugano conferenza internazionale per la futura ricostruzione
> Zelensky parla di opportunità per aziende straniere
> 
> per l'Italia presente il sottosegretario agli Esteri e fondatore di +EuroAfrica Della Vedova


Ricostruisca con le proprie risorse, da noi vivono nei container da anni, vada a elemosinare altrove il clown


----------



## gabri65 (4 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> oggi a Lugano conferenza internazionale per la futura ricostruzione
> Zelensky parla di opportunità per aziende straniere
> 
> per l'Italia presente il sottosegretario agli Esteri e fondatore di +EuroAfrica Della Vedova



Ricostruzione de che? Non era più semplice evitare che radessero al suolo tutto, invece di fare l'eroe?

Figurati se questo non allestisce un altro teatrino osceno. Poi noi chiaramente mandiamo un altro pagliaccio, vedrai che danni escono fuori.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ricostruzione de che? Non era più semplice evitare che radessero al suolo tutto, invece di fare l'eroe?
> 
> Figurati se questo non allestisce un altro teatrino osceno. Poi noi chiaramente mandiamo un altro pagliaccio, vedrai che danni escono fuori.



Qualche tempo fa Bonomi - Presidente di Confindustria - è stato in Ucraina…


----------



## gabri65 (4 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Qualche tempo fa Bonomi - Presidente di Confindustria - è stato in Ucraina…



Ma pensassero a ricostruire l'itaglia, che facciamo schifo, a partire dalle strade.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma pensassero a ricostruire l'itaglia, che facciamo schifo, a partire dalle strade.



Sai bene che in Ucraina arriveranno fiumi di soldi con controlli sulla spesa molto approssimativi.


----------



## Swaitak (4 Luglio 2022)

diventasse il nostro contenitore di risorse tipo il Rwanda, gliela ricostruire volentieri


----------



## Blu71 (4 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> diventasse il nostro contenitore di risorse tipo il Rwanda, gliela ricostruire volentieri



Ha dimenticato che il contenitore di risorse siamo noi.


----------



## Swaitak (4 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ha dimenticato che il contenitore di risorse siamo noi.


eh appunto, se accettano lo scaricabarile ci metto 10e pure io


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (4 Luglio 2022)

Bello rivedere un vecchio video di Grillo dove dice che questo debito di botto sarebbe diventato reale (borsa/inflazione) è avrebbe mangiato la nostra realtà..
vi ricorda qualcosa? 21/03/2014


----------



## Blu71 (4 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> eh appunto, se accettano lo scaricabarile ci metto 10e pure io



Certo con 10 euro tuoi cambia tutto


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma pensassero a ricostruire l'itaglia, che facciamo schifo, a *partire dalle strade.*


Anche te fissato con i tombini a livello come quel tizio di youtube che parlava solo di tombini a livello.


----------



## Swaitak (4 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Certo con 10 euro tuoi cambia tutto


no con la champions cambia tutto


----------



## Blu71 (4 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> no con la champions cambia tutto




Inutile farsi illusioni. La futura ricostruzione dell’Ucraina sarà anche a carico nostro. Vedrai che ci sarà una nuova accisa sulla benzina per lo scopo.


----------



## gabri65 (4 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sai bene che in Ucraina arriveranno fiumi di soldi con controlli sulla spesa molto approssimativi.



Certo che lo so. Ma per me continua a valere quello che ho detto, non guardo a tutto quello che succederà da un punto di vista di giri di soldi.

A me fa anche piacere se le aziende nostrane vanno lì e ricostruiscono, primo perchè è positivo ricostruire per la gente del posto, secondo perché è segno di eccellenza e aumenta tutti gli aspetti legati all'impiego e al lavoro.

Detto questo, mi andrebbe bene se parallelamente lavoriamo anche dentro il nostro paese. Non mi va giù che andiamo a giro per il mondo a portare la nostra operatività mentre la nostra nazione casca a pezzi.

Quando si tratta degli altri, siamo sempre pronti, sempre in prima fila, quando invece si tratta del nostro, al meglio siamo dei delinquenti scansafatiche.


----------



## gabri65 (4 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Anche te fissato con i tombini a livello come quel tizio di youtube che parlava solo di tombini a livello.



Diciamo che voglio dare un ambiente dignitoso ai travioni che ci lavorano.


----------



## Swaitak (5 Luglio 2022)

*Una Medaglia Fields, equivalente al Nobel per la matematica, è stata assegnata all' ucraina Maryna Viazovska del Politecnico di Losanna. E' la seconda donna di sempre a ricevere il premio.*

scatenatevi


----------



## Blu71 (5 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Una Medaglia Fields, equivalente al Nobel per la matematica, è stata assegnata all' ucraina Maryna Viazovska del Politecnico di Losanna. E' la seconda donna di sempre a ricevere il premio.*
> 
> scatenatevi



Sicuramente non ha inciso il fatto che sia ucraina


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *ieri l'amministratore delegato in persona dell'azienda petrolifera algerina ha dichiarato in conferenza che ha attivato in modo unilaterale la revisione dei prezzi di contratti già vigenti.*
> *con tre paesi europei già hanno trovato un accordo sui prezzi maggiorati, con altri sono in trattativa.*
> 
> 
> ...



E' giusto così,per l'inutile ugrainah questo e altro 
Tanto il magnifico Draghi ha già messo in moto il decreto anti-rincari.

Si prevedono grandi risparmi in bolletta per gli italiani !
Ma i soldi da dove li prenderanno ?
Dall'albero magico o sempre dalle nostre tasche ?


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Luglio 2022)

La Russia ormai si è presa Luhansk e tra poco si prenderà pure Donetsk.. serviti molto queste famose multe da parcheggiatori


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La Russia ormai si è presa Luhansk e tra poco si prenderà pure Donetsk.. serviti molto queste famose multe da parcheggiatori


Si a farci fare la rivolta in casa nostra questo inverno


----------



## Swaitak (5 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La Russia ormai si è presa Luhansk e tra poco si prenderà pure Donetsk.. serviti molto queste famose multe da parcheggiatori


ah l'obiettivo non era l'autodistruzione?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ah l'obiettivo non era l'autodistruzione?


Se parli di noi ci stiamo arrivando piano piano..


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Luglio 2022)

A questa guerra ormai non frega più niente a nessuno ed i media sono tornati a parlare di Travioni e coronavirus
Possiamo dunque riprovare ad lasciare perdere il viagra un attimo?


----------



## __king george__ (5 Luglio 2022)

difficile restare razionali..molto faticoso...


----------



## pazzomania (5 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> difficile restare razionali..molto faticoso...



A me queste immagini non impressionano più di tanto, è una guerra, non poteva che essere cosi.

Non si prendono a cuscinate, altrimenti invece che una guerra sarebbe stato un pigiama party.

Il focus della questione è che nel 2022, almeno fra Nazioni dove non si lotta veramente per la sopravvivenza, non sarebbe dovuto accadere 

Uno dei TANTI passi indietro dell' umanità.

Non siamo a 100 anni fa, dove la gente era semi analfabeta


----------



## Blu71 (5 Luglio 2022)

Draghi-Erdogan: Italia e Turchia unite nella condanna dell’invasione di Mosca.​


----------



## Blu71 (5 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Draghi-Erdogan: Italia e Turchia unite nella condanna dell’invasione di Mosca.​



La coerenza


----------



## Swaitak (5 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Draghi-Erdogan: Italia e Turchia unite nella condanna dell’invasione di Mosca.​


ormai è interessato solo mARIO.
Stamattina Matta è andato in mozambico a parlare di cambiamenti climatici


----------



## Andris (5 Luglio 2022)

*il governo Johnson in crisi ancora.
si dimettono due dei ministri più importanti (Salute e Economia) per il gay predatore sessuale tra i conservatori che molesta uomini ai club 
Johnson era stato informato del fatto e non ha fatto niente per buttarlo fuori, peraltro aveva precedenti due anni fa e nonostante questo è stato investito di un ruolo*


----------



## Blu71 (5 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ormai è interessato solo mARIO.
> Stamattina Matta è andato in mozambico a parlare di cambiamenti climatici



Chissà come si saranno interessati i mozambicani


----------



## Andris (5 Luglio 2022)

*The Telegraph*
*
"Se Kiev non invertirà la rotta in autunno l'Occidente non darà più armi.
*
*Le enormi consegne ritardano solamente gli obiettivi russi e Kiev ha troppe difficoltà a sostituire gli uomini persi/feriti"*


----------



## Swaitak (5 Luglio 2022)

Prezzo energia di oggi 362,05 euro/MWh, settimana scorsa 327,54 euro. Ricordatevi che quello italiano è il più alto d'Europa.
Cambio 1€ = 1.03 Usd.

continuiamo cosi.


----------



## Andris (5 Luglio 2022)

*Wall Street Journal devasta Biden*
*
"Il presidente Biden dimostra di non avere la minima idea di come funziona l'economia privata

I dirigenti aziendali hanno attribuito gli attacchi del presidente Biden alle compagnie petrolifere a cinismo politico, ma forse sono troppo generosi. 
Il tweet che ha pubblicato durante il fine settimana, in cui ordinava alle stazioni di servizio di abbassare i prezzi, tradisce una deliberata ignoranza sull'economia privata.
*
_*Se Donald Trump avesse impartito un ordine simile quando era presidente, la sinistra avrebbe gridato all'"autoritarismo".*_


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> A me queste immagini non impressionano più di tanto, è una guerra, non poteva che essere cosi.
> 
> Non si prendono a cuscinate, altrimenti invece che una guerra sarebbe stato un pigiama party.
> 
> ...


Beh se guardiamo la storia, la razza umana è sempre stata cosi. Sono stati fatti passi enormi nei campi tecnologici, scientifici e medici.. l'unica cosa ove è praticamente rimasta invariata è proprio il livello sociale. La gente si ammazzava prima con frecce , si ammazza oggi con le pistole laser. Sotto quel punto di vista non c'è stato praticamente nessun cambiamento e siamo rimasti inalterati, anzi maggiore la tecnologia maggiori morti ci sono stati e questo si potrebbe ricollegare a Fermi che una civiltà evoluta ha più probabilità di auto distruggersi e Einstein con il suo "La quarta guerra mondiale si combatterà con pietre e bastoni". 
Inoltre dalla storia non si impara nulla, dopo la seconda guerra mondiale si era parlato di basta con stermini ecc non sono nemmeno passati 20 anni che gli USA buttano Napalm nella civili per dire..

Può piacere o meno l'Unione Europea e farà acqua da tutte le parti, però è stato ad oggi l'unico modello che ha tenuto uno straccio di tranquillità in Europa per quasi un secolo. Sono sicuro che senza UE a quest'ora ci sarebbe davvero stata la terza guerra mondiale.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *The Telegraph*
> 
> *"Se Kiev non invertirà la rotta in autunno l'Occidente non darà più armi.*
> 
> *Le enormi consegne ritardano solamente gli obiettivi russi e Kiev ha troppe difficoltà a sostituire gli uomini persi/feriti"*



Come Kiev dovrebbe invertire la rotta rimane un mistero.


----------



## Andris (5 Luglio 2022)

*Bloomberg

Germania, approvata legge per salvare con soldi pubblici le aziende private energetiche in difficoltà


Moneta Euro crolla sul dollaro, valore di scambio a 1,03 più basso dal 2002*


----------



## pazzomania (5 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Beh se guardiamo la storia, la razza umana è sempre stata cosi. Sono stati fatti passi enormi nei campi tecnologici, scientifici e medici.. l'unica cosa ove è praticamente rimasta invariata è proprio il livello sociale. La gente si ammazzava prima con frecce , si ammazza oggi con le pistole laser. Sotto quel punto di vista non c'è stato praticamente nessun cambiamento e siamo rimasti inalterati, anzi maggiore la tecnologia maggiori morti ci sono stati e questo si potrebbe ricollegare a Fermi che una civiltà evoluta ha più probabilità di auto distruggersi e Einstein con il suo "La quarta guerra mondiale si combatterà con pietre e bastoni".
> Inoltre dalla storia non si impara nulla, dopo la seconda guerra mondiale si era parlato di basta con stermini ecc non sono nemmeno passati 20 anni che gli USA buttano Napalm nella civili per dire..
> 
> Può piacere o meno l'Unione Europea e farà acqua da tutte le parti, però è stato ad oggi l'unico modello che ha tenuto uno straccio di tranquillità in Europa per quasi un secolo. Sono sicuro che senza UE a quest'ora ci sarebbe davvero stata la terza guerra mondiale.


Ma no dai, non dire cosi.
Stiamo (?) vivendo il periodo di pace e prosperità più lungo che l' uomo abbia mai visto ( almeno alle nostre latitudini)
Andava tutto benissimo e sarebbe continuato cosi se non sarebbe successo tutto questo caos.
Almeno per un po' sarebbe andato avanti cosi, con tutti i problemi che conosciamo bla bla bla, non serve elencarli tutti.
Ora il giocattolo è rotto, speriamo di riaggiustarlo.

La UE ha qualcosa che non va proprio a livello di reale unità, hai ragione, anche io non la vedo benissimo.
Ma sono abbastanza certo che se si tornasse davvero alla "ognuno per i caxxi suoi", potrebbe essere anche peggio.

Comunque la pacchia per noi occidentali è finita, non che servisse un particolare acume per vedere il declino ( quasi naturale da un certo punto di vista), ma sti casini di oggi rischiano di accelerare il processo.

Vedremo...


----------



## hakaishin (5 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La Russia ormai si è presa Luhansk e tra poco si prenderà pure Donetsk.. serviti molto queste famose multe da parcheggiatori


Tranquilli, l’ugraina vincerà la guerra e sottometterà la russiah!1!1!1


----------



## hakaishin (5 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *The Telegraph*
> 
> *"Se Kiev non invertirà la rotta in autunno l'Occidente non darà più armi.*
> 
> *Le enormi consegne ritardano solamente gli obiettivi russi e Kiev ha troppe difficoltà a sostituire gli uomini persi/feriti"*


Finalmente.
È finita. È ora di rassegnarsi e di pensare a sistemare le cose in casa.
L’ucraina l’ha persa la guerra, che lo facciano capire all’attore drogato


----------



## Blu71 (5 Luglio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Finalmente.
> È finita. È ora di rassegnarsi e di pensare a sistemare le cose in casa.
> L’ucraina l’ha persa la guerra, che lo facciano capire all’attore drogato



Zelensky lo capirà da solo quando lo abbandoneranno perché non servirà più.


----------



## Andris (5 Luglio 2022)

*per la prima volta dal 1991 la Germania sta rinunciando allo storico surplus commerciale che le ha permesso di emergere alla guida economica europea.*
*già a maggio crollato.*
*salgono invece le importazioni dagli Stati Uniti

con la guerra in Ucraina si stanno avverando gli obiettivi storici USA: più importazioni, meno esportazioni, più spesa in difesa militare

quello che già disse Trump alla Merkel...*


----------



## Blu71 (5 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> per la prima volta dal 1991 la Germania sta rinunciando allo storico surplus commerciale che le ha permesso di emergere alla guida economica europea.
> già a maggio crollato.
> *salgono invece le importazioni dagli Stati Uniti*




Che strano


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Come Kiev dovrebbe invertire la rotta rimane un mistero.



Non dire così,come dice il pagliaccio ucraino,ad agosto ci saranno grosse novità


----------



## Andris (5 Luglio 2022)

*il ministro degli Esteri turco:

"Svezia e Finlandia devono attenersi al triplo memorandum. 
Se non si conformano, non li accoglieremo nella NATO".*


tenuti dalle palle da Erdogan per la paura del babau russo...che suicidio


----------



## Blu71 (5 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non dire così,come dice il pagliaccio ucraino,ad agosto ci saranno grosse novità



Certo. Putin chiederà scusa, si ritirerà è ricostruirà l’Ucriana a spese della Russia.


----------



## hakaishin (6 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Zelensky lo capirà da solo quando lo abbandoneranno perché non servirà più.


Speriamo presto


----------



## gabri65 (6 Luglio 2022)

Nel frattempo, Russia senza munizioni, popolo russo stroncato dall'ennesimo default e ormai allo stremo, mentre il nostro potere di acquisto aumenta a vista d'occhio.

Aspettiamo la terza tornata di lungimirante delirio, forse c'azzecchiamo. Magari il prossimo sarà un default "artistico" invece che "tecnico".

Brutti maledetti.

PS
Disgraziati.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo, Russia senza munizioni, popolo russo stroncato dall'ennesimo default e ormai allo stremo, mentre il nostro potere di acquisto aumenta a vista d'occhio.
> 
> Aspettiamo la terza tornata di lungimirante delirio, forse c'azzecchiamo. Magari il prossimo sarà un default "artistico" invece che "tecnico".
> 
> ...



Tranquillo. Zelensky vincerà la guerra. Poi conquisterà la Russia e ci risarcirà di tutti i danni economici subiti.


----------



## sampapot (6 Luglio 2022)

Lituania=Europa=Nato.....varcare i suoi confini è un atto di guerra e la NATO non starà a guardare


----------



## Blu71 (6 Luglio 2022)

sampapot ha scritto:


> Lituania=Europa=Nato.....varcare i suoi confini è un atto di guerra e la NATO non starà a guardare



La Nato è già in guerra favorendo la parte che ritiene utile per i propri scopi.


----------



## gabri65 (6 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Tranquillo. Zelensky vincerà la guerra. Poi conquisterà la Russia e ci risarcirà di tutti i danni economici subiti.



Ma chissenefrega di Idiotensky, io mi farei risarcire da chi ha propagandato 'sta roba. E con che sicurezza poi, quasi al limite dell'arroganza.

Pari pari come la pandemia, latrati pro-governo ideologici e contro il buon senso comune.

E ti credo che i nostri politici fanno fesserie una sull'altra, si sentono autorizzati dalla marmaglia depensante.

Pazzesco, non ci sono più parole.


----------



## Albijol (6 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Come Kiev dovrebbe invertire la rotta rimane un mistero.


Con più armi e veicoli corazzata. Già con 4 HIMARS si è visto un miglioramento della situazione.


----------



## Swaitak (6 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *per la prima volta dal 1991 la Germania sta rinunciando allo storico surplus commerciale che le ha permesso di emergere alla guida economica europea.*
> *già a maggio crollato.*
> *salgono invece le importazioni dagli Stati Uniti
> 
> ...


E col cambio favorevole i padroni stellati si fanno i big moneys sulle spalle dei loro sudditi


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *per la prima volta dal 1991 la Germania sta rinunciando allo storico surplus commerciale che le ha permesso di emergere alla guida economica europea.*
> *già a maggio crollato.*
> *salgono invece le importazioni dagli Stati Uniti
> 
> ...



"Ma questa guerra a chi giova ?"


----------



## Swaitak (6 Luglio 2022)

*Von der Leyen: 
"Dobbiamo prepararci a ulteriori interruzioni delle forniture di gas, persino a un'interruzione completa della fornitura da parte della Russia.
Oggi, complessivamente, 12 Stati membri sono direttamente interessati
da riduzioni parziali o totali della fornitura di gas.
È evidente: Putin continua a usare l'energia come un'arma. Per questo la Commissione sta lavorando a un piano di emergenza europeo. Presenteremo questo piano e gli strumenti necessari entro la metà di luglio". *


----------



## gabri65 (6 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Von der Leyen:
> "Dobbiamo prepararci a ulteriori interruzioni delle forniture di gas, persino a un'interruzione completa della fornitura da parte della Russia.
> Oggi, complessivamente, 12 Stati membri sono direttamente interessati
> da riduzioni parziali o totali della fornitura di gas.
> È evidente: Putin continua a usare l'energia come un'arma. Per questo la Commissione sta lavorando a un piano di emergenza europeo. Presenteremo questo piano e gli strumenti necessari entro la metà di luglio". *



Se non sbaglio è la seconda volta che vi trovate impantanati nell'inverno russo ...


----------



## Albijol (6 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> "Ma questa guerra a chi giova ?"


Ricordiamo sempre chi è l'artefice di questa situazione. C'è un paese in cui una vassalla di Putin che ha governato per 16 anni ha legato mani e piedi il suo Paese al gas russo, ma non solo. Ha bloccato l'ingresso nella Nato dell' Ucraina (per non fare arrabbiare Putin), ha fatto firmare all'Ukraina un'accordo degradante nel 2015 (per fare un favore a Putin e anzi per "incentivarlo" indirettamente ad attaccare di nuovo), ha bloccato ogni tentativo di nuove centrali nucleari (per non danneggiare il gas russo) e ha fatto costruire la bellezza di ZERO gassificatori (per evitare di favorire alternative al gas russo).


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Luglio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ricordiamo sempre chi è l'artefice di questa situazione. C'è un paese in cui una vassalla di Putin che ha governato per 16 anni ha legato mani e piedi il suo Paese al gas russo, ma non solo. Ha bloccato l'ingresso nella Nato dell' Ucraina (per non fare arrabbiare Putin), ha fatto firmare all'Ukraina un'accordo degradante nel 2015 (per fare un favore a Putin e anzi per "incentivarlo" indirettamente ad attaccare di nuovo), ha bloccato ogni tentativo di nuove centrali nucleari (per non danneggiare il gas russo) e ha fatto costruire la bellezza di ZERO gassificatori (per evitare di favorire alternative al gas russo).



La Merkel non ha bloccato nessun ingresso dell'ucraina alla Nato.
Semplicemente sapeva benissimo (e tutti quelli dotati di un cervello dovrebbero arrivarci,senza lasciarsi condizionare dagli orrori della guerra) che nel mondo esistono determinati (e ben noti) equilibri geo-politici (e sarebbe cosa buona e giusta non intaccarli).
Per le centrali potresti avere ragione,perchè non è una cosa intelligente dipendere esclusivamente da un solo partner.

Però bisogna dire che con quel determinato partner si stringevano accordi moooooolto vantaggiosi per la germania (e l'europa),accordi che è impossibile replicare con gli stati nordafricani (vedi l'algeria che trovandosi ora in una posizione di rilievo, sta già alzando i prezzi).


----------



## Albijol (6 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> La Merkel non ha bloccato nessun ingresso dell'ucraina alla Nato.
> Semplicemente sapeva benissimo (e tutti quelli dotati di un cervello dovrebbero arrivarci,senza lasciarsi condizionare dagli orrori della guerra) che nel mondo esistono determinati (e ben noti) equilibri geo-politici (e sarebbe cosa buona e giusta non intaccarli).
> Per le centrali potresti avere ragione,perchè non è una cosa intelligente dipendere esclusivamente da un solo partner.
> 
> Però bisogna dire che con quel determinato partner si stringevano accordi moooooolto vantaggiosi per la germania (e l'europa),accordi che è impossibile replicare con gli stati nordafricani (vedi l'algeria che trovandosi ora in una posizione di rilievo, sta già alzando i prezzi).



La Merkel HA bloccato l'ingresso dell'Ukraina nella Nato e in una recente intervista si è giustificata dicendo che a quel tempo l'Ukraina non era ancora una democrazia matura, dimenticandosi forse che nella Nato abbiamo un Paese semidittatoriale (la Turchia) che è stato sull'orlo di fare una guerra con un altro paese Nato per la sovranità di alcune isole. Ma in ogni caso la scusa è puerile, tutti sanno che voleva "farsi bella" agli occhi di Putin.

Sul fatto che l'accordo sul Nord Stream 2 avrebbe fatto bene all'Europa tutta non so che dire, non ho gli strumenti per farlo. Di certo c'è che la Germania voleva diventare l'hub europeo del gas russo, e col nord stream avrebbe tagliato tutte le entrate dei paesi da cui passava il gas russo, quindi soprattutto l'Ukraina. Questo lo sapeva la Merkel, e lo sapeva anche Putin, che non a caso ha aspettato il completamento dei lavori del nord stream 2 per invadere. Non immaginava che l'Europa stavolta si sarebbe ribellata, visto che la Merkel (che proprio qualche giorno fa è stata incensata da Medvedev) autorizzò i lavori per il NS2 proprio pochi mesi dopo i ridicoli i accordi di Minsk. Invece adesso l'hub del gas che andrà in Europa , se i nostri politici non rovinano tutto, saremo noi, per la vicinanza all'Algeria, alla Libia e per la Tap (e si spera anche nel Poseidon, anche se è un progetto a lungo termine).


----------



## Blu71 (6 Luglio 2022)

Zelensky: Contiamo sull'arrivo di un potente sistema di difesa aerea.


----------



## hakaishin (6 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Zelensky: Contiamo sull'arrivo di un potente sistema di difesa aerea.


Si si conta le righe che ti pippi


----------



## Jino (6 Luglio 2022)

Io nel dubbio a settembre mi vado a comprare una stufa a legna, e quest'inverno torno nel bosco con mio padre. Gas e pellet arriveranno a cifre esorbitanti....mai avrei pensato di dover tornare a rompermi le scatole con la legna francamente.......e invece....


----------



## Ringhio8 (6 Luglio 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io nel dubbio a settembre mi vado a comprare una stufa a legna, e quest'inverno torno nel bosco con mio padre. Gas e pellet arriveranno a cifre esorbitanti....mai avrei pensato di dover tornare a rompermi le scatole con la legna francamente.......e invece....


Per zelescone e l'ucraina questo ed altro


----------



## gabri65 (7 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Zelensky: Contiamo sull'arrivo di un potente sistema di difesa aerea.


----------



## Andris (7 Luglio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ricordiamo sempre chi è l'artefice di questa situazione. C'è un paese in cui una vassalla di Putin che ha governato per 16 anni ha legato mani e piedi il suo Paese al gas russo, ma non solo. Ha bloccato l'ingresso nella Nato dell' Ucraina (per non fare arrabbiare Putin), ha fatto firmare all'Ukraina un'accordo degradante nel 2015 (per fare un favore a Putin e anzi per "incentivarlo" indirettamente ad attaccare di nuovo), ha bloccato ogni tentativo di nuove centrali nucleari (per non danneggiare il gas russo) e ha fatto costruire la bellezza di ZERO gassificatori (per evitare di favorire alternative al gas russo).


a parte il Regno Unito che è stato con un piede in Europa e uno fuori, tutti i paesi europei hanno visto avvicendarsi capi di stato o di governo favorevoli ad accordi commerciali e politici con Putin.
il mondo è questo, non puoi far finta che un paese gigantesco, in gran parte europeo e solo in misura minore asiatico, non esista.
Putin è di passaggio, come Merkel, ma la Russia resta e non può che essere un partner globale.

la popolazione ucraina è sempre stata contraria in maggioranza all'ingresso nella NATO, non c'era neanche la spaccatura ovest-est a differenza dell'ingresso in UE, o dimentichi l'ex presidente Poroshenko che poco prima di essere trombato pesantemente alle elezioni ha pensato di bene di piegare la costituzione ai desiderata occidentali ?
e lo stesso Zelensky dopo non ha fatto nulla, al di là delle chiacchiere già dalla campagna elettorale sul referendum che avrebbe perso.

la Turchia offre il secondo esercito della NATO, superiore anche al Regno Unito non solo per numeri effettivi, ed è integrata nel sistema militare occidentale.
per quanto Erdogan sia deprecabile, c'è un ritorno occidentale non a caso gli USA si guardano bene da proferire parola (ricordi quando Obama batteva le mani a Erdogan che faceva le purghe dopo il colpo di stato fallito ?)

l'Ucraina che cosa offriva ?
un paese diviso dall'interno e legato a Russia-Bielorussia da occupare con basi straniere al confine con la Russia ?
ricordo parecchie guerre iniziate per molto meno...
quindi è vero che ci siano altri paesi non particolarmente democratici nella NATO, del resto i requisiti di accesso sono ben diversi da quelli dell'UE per esempio, tuttavia non c'è nessuno così diviso al proprio interno e pronto ad espodere come lo era l'Ucraina

infine gli accordi di Minsk coordinati da Germania e Francia, che gli ucraini non hanno peraltro rispettato mai, prevedevano per il Donbass condizioni di gran lunga migliori rispetto a ciò che avverrà dopo questa invasione russa.
a Kiev hanno deciso di fare diversamente non credendo si sarebbe arrivati a questo e ora non è solo il Donbass perso.
adesso si rendono ridicoli chiedendo di tornare alle condizioni prima del 24 febbraio, cioè lo status di Minsk che loro non rispettavano tanto da avere milioni di sfollati dal Donbass per non parlare dei nuovi poveri.


----------



## Andris (7 Luglio 2022)

*il primo ministro francese ha detto in parlamento che lo stato prenderà il 100% delle quote del gruppo energetico EDF

Cina e Stati Uniti si accordano per 1 milione di tonnellate annue di GNL dall'impianto di Rio Grande in Texas*


----------



## Milanoide (7 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Se non sbaglio è la seconda volta che vi trovate impantanati nell'inverno russo ...


La prima per un crapa pelata itagliano che nella sua smania di protagonismo decise di attaccare la Grecia, fece una figura barbina, costrinse i krukki a venire a darci una mano. Così facendo i krukki persero l'attimo fuggente e l'invasione della Russia iniziò tardi rispetto ai piani, in estate.


----------



## Milanoide (7 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> La Merkel non ha bloccato nessun ingresso dell'ucraina alla Nato.
> Semplicemente sapeva benissimo (e tutti quelli dotati di un cervello dovrebbero arrivarci,senza lasciarsi condizionare dagli orrori della guerra) che nel mondo esistono determinati (e ben noti) equilibri geo-politici (e sarebbe cosa buona e giusta non intaccarli).
> Per le centrali potresti avere ragione,perchè non è una cosa intelligente dipendere esclusivamente da un solo partner.
> 
> Però bisogna dire che con quel determinato partner si stringevano accordi moooooolto vantaggiosi per la germania (e l'europa),accordi che è impossibile replicare con gli stati nordafricani (vedi l'algeria che trovandosi ora in una posizione di rilievo, sta già alzando i prezzi).


Io credo che la Merkel nel suo immobilismo e tentennamento democristiano abbia fatto quel che poteva. Conosceva Putin e la forma mentis del soggetto, visto che era cresciuta in Germania Est e parlava russo senza interprete. Molti ritenevano e riconoscevano che fosse l'unica che ci potesse trattare. Proprio per questo, alcuni ritengono che Putin avrebbe preferito un altro interlocutore più ignorante. La Merkel in qualche modo lo trattava con condiscendenza, come quello che giocava un gioco fuori dal tempo.

Sul fatto che tutti volessero fare affari con Putin e che fosse conveniente, a nessuno viene in mente che al di là del costo industriale minore, quei prezzi bassi fossero un'esca per comprare dipendenza e favori?
Se il prezzo di mercato è normalmente più alto, perché i costi industriali delle alternative sono maggiori, ma un soggetto ti fa comunque un prezzo molto basso, non è che ha un secondo fine?

Vi sono vari tipi di gas, in base a come vengono trasportati, con relativi costi.

Vi sono vari tipi di petrolio, in base alla densità, con relativi costi di raffinazione differenziati.

Vi sono vari tipi di elettricità, in base alla modalità di produzione, con relativi costi.
Se io rinnovabile ho il prezzo kWh allineato a quello di una centrale a gas, con il gas alle stelle faccio extra profitti galattici.

Un russo che gioca sul lungo periodo e fa un prezzo basso è un po' scemotto o ti sta "insaccando" senza che tu te ne accorga?


----------



## Swaitak (7 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *il primo ministro francese ha detto in parlamento che lo stato prenderà il 100% delle quote del gruppo energetico EDF
> 
> Cina e Stati Uniti si accordano per 1 milione di tonnellate annue di GNL dall'impianto di Rio Grande in Texas*


Lo zio d'america vuole fare le scarpe a noi più che ai cinesi


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Luglio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Io credo che la Merkel nel suo immobilismo e tentennamento democristiano abbia fatto quel che poteva. Conosceva Putin e la forma mentis del soggetto, visto che era cresciuta in Germania Est e parlava russo senza interprete. Molti ritenevano e riconoscevano che fosse l'unica che ci potesse trattare. Proprio per questo, alcuni ritengono che Putin avrebbe preferito un altro interlocutore più ignorante. La Merkel in qualche modo lo trattava con condiscendenza, come quello che giocava un gioco fuori dal tempo.
> 
> Sul fatto che tutti volessero fare affari con Putin e che fosse conveniente, a nessuno viene in mente che al di là del costo industriale minore, quei prezzi bassi fossero un'esca per comprare dipendenza e favori?
> Se il prezzo di mercato è normalmente più alto, perché i costi industriali delle alternative sono maggiori, ma un soggetto ti fa comunque un prezzo molto basso, non è che ha un secondo fine?
> ...



Ma è normale che fosse un'esca per sbarcare sul mercato europeo e trasformarlo nel primo partner commerciale russo.
Poi stava ai singoli stati trovare l'accordo migliore *E* diversificare , non affidandoci totalmente ad un singolo partner. Alcuni stati sono riusciti a resistere alla tentazione,altri,come italia e Germania (lasciamo perdere i paesi dell'est che ovviamente non avevano scelta),no.

Ma diciamo che per 10-15 anni abbiamo usufruito anche dei tanti vantaggi derivanti "dall'esca"
Fino a qualche mese fa esportavamo circa 8 miliardi di merce (di ogni tipo e ben pagata,in quanto "made in Italy") in Russia.

Ben lontani dai 50 miliardi della germania,ma anno dopo anno stavamo aumentando le esportazioni,soprattutto quelle di macchinari,apparecchiature varie,preparati farmaceutici,abbigliamento e calzature di lusso,ecc.ecc.
Quindi si,è stato un gran colpo della russia,ma un gran colpo anche per l'europa.

Ora invece ci ritroveremo con -8 miliardi di esportazioni verso la Russia,tutto grazie a queste stupide sanzioni.
Sanzioni che pagheranno le nostre aziende e,ovviamente,tutti i loro dipendenti.


P.S


----------



## gabri65 (7 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Lo zio d'america vuole fare le scarpe a noi più che ai cinesi



Ma figurati, i decerebrati ancora mica ci sono arrivati.

Russia, Cina e USA hanno deciso di spartirsi l'Europa e stanno banchettando sul nostro cadavere. Chi ne fa il cesso personale, chi si appropria di territori, chi mette il guinzaglio e succhia tutto il succhiabile.

Bisogna scriverlo, ma non serve uguale, non lo riconoscerebbero neanche se gli prendi la testa e gliela sbatti contro l'evidenza.

Siamo completamente finiti, falliti.


----------



## Albijol (7 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> a parte il Regno Unito che è stato con un piede in Europa e uno fuori, tutti i paesi europei hanno visto avvicendarsi capi di stato o di governo favorevoli ad accordi commerciali e politici con Putin.
> il mondo è questo, non puoi far finta che un paese gigantesco, in gran parte europeo e solo in misura minore asiatico, non esista.
> Putin è di passaggio, come Merkel, ma la Russia resta e non può che essere un partner globale.


Ma io non ho mai detto si doveva isolare Putin. Ma dargli la possibilità su un piatto d'argento di ricattare la prima potenza europea è un altro paio di maniche. Semplicemente ho riportato i dubbi che avevano i politologi, Trump, la Polonia e i paesi baltici sul Nord Stream 2. Possiamo oggi dire che avevano ragione al 100 x 100. Basta andare a leggere cosa dicevano tra il 2015 e il 2018. Cosa ha sempre risposto la Merkel? "La Russia è un fornitore affidabile" Talmente affidabile da mettere sotto ricatto l'Europa da giugno 2021 stringendo i rubinetti e alzando artificiosamente il prezzo del gas. (dopo se lo ritrovo metto il grafico). La stessa Merkel a luglio 2021 difese il Nord Stream 2 dichiarando che fosse "buono per l'Ukraina (!!!!!!) nonostante bypassasse così i gasdotti che passavano per la Polonia e per l'Ukraina (negando così loro le royaltes di passaggio), mettendo quest'ultima in una condizione di debolezza ottimale per l'invasione. Io spero che veramente la Merkel sia stata semplicemente in malafede (ossia ha preso soldi da Putin), perché altrimenti o è un'idiota facilmente manipolabile o veramente voleva l'annessione della'Ucraina (d'altronde lei è nata nella Germania Est occupata dall'Urss, quindi...)

Per la domanda: Cosa poteva dare l'Ukraina a noi entrando nella Nato? Ma perchè i minuscoli paesi baltici cosa possono dare a noi? Semplicemente l'adesione metteva in sicurezza un paese e quindi tutto il continente europeo sarebbe stato più sicuro.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Luglio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Per la domanda: Cosa poteva dare l'Ukraina a noi entrando nella Nato? Ma perchè i minuscoli paesi baltici cosa possono dare a noi?* Semplicemente l'adesione metteva in sicurezza un paese e quindi tutto il continente europeo sarebbe stato più sicuro.*



Scusa ma...ma quando mai ?  
Inserire nel mapazzone dell'UE Estonia,Lettonia e Lituania,in che modo ha reso più sicuro tutto il nostro continente europeo ?

Sono i classici staterelli (tipo gli stati dell'est europa) abili solamente a ciucciare soldi a noi (noi italiani soprattutto,dato che in europa siamo uno dei maggiori contributori netti).
Ma la questione migranti l'abbiamo già scordata,vero ?
Quando tutti questi staterelli ridicoli ci hanno voltato le spalle e non accettavano la condivisione e l'aiuto nel mediterraneo ?
Ed erano proprio loro...paesi baltici,paesi dell'est e paesi visengrad.

E con l'ucraina sarà la stessa medesima cosa.
Si è fatta fottere dalla russia persino le zone più industrializzate della nazione,cosa potrebbe darci l'ucraina se non debiti su debiti ?
E in che modo renderebbe più sicuro il continente europeo? Anzi,sarebbe proprio l'opposto.


----------



## Albijol (7 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Scusa ma...ma quando mai ?
> Inserire nel mapazzone dell'UE Estonia,Lettonia e Lituania,in che modo ha reso più sicuro tutto il nostro continente europeo ?


Senza Nato sarebbero stati invasi da un pezzo. Uno degli obiettivi di Putin è rincongiungere Kaliningrad.Ora il piano B per riavvicinare la regione alla Russia sarà quello di annettersi la Bielorussia. E' solo questione di tempo.


----------



## Milanoide (7 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma è normale che fosse un'esca per sbarcare sul mercato europeo e trasformarlo nel primo partner commerciale russo.
> Poi stava ai singoli stati trovare l'accordo migliore *E* diversificare , non affidandoci totalmente ad un singolo partner. Alcuni stati sono riusciti a resistere alla tentazione,altri,come italia e Germania (lasciamo perdere i paesi dell'est che ovviamente non avevano scelta),no.
> 
> Ma diciamo che per 10-15 anni abbiamo usufruito anche dei tanti vantaggi derivanti "dall'esca"
> ...



Beh, qualcuno questa cosa la ha iniziata. Le sanzioni non sono piovute dal cielo e non si poteva stare a guardare. È una questione di principio, no?
Perché se andiamo sulla strada del revisionismo territoriale, allora sarei per il ritorno alla Konigsberg prussiana.
(E magari al pre unità d'Italia, eh eh eh!)

A proposito di krukki.
Quel grafico sulla dipendenza da gas...
Ricevuto da cliente tetesko il 3/06/2022:
Analisi del rischio forniture gas sulla nostra catena di fornitura.
Scenari contemplati
1 ) senza gas da dicembre a marzo
2 ) fornitura gas controllata dal governo e limitata ad un paio d'ore al giorno
Come pensate di cavarvela?

BOOOOOOOHHHH!

Risposta: le fiamme che escono dalla bocca di Draghi scalderanno le nostre anime e manderanno in pressione le nostre turbine!


----------



## Blu71 (7 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Scusa ma...ma quando mai ?
> *Inserire nel mapazzone dell'UE Estonia,Lettonia e Lituania,in che modo ha reso più sicuro tutto il nostro continente europeo ?*
> 
> Sono i classici staterelli (tipo gli stati dell'est europa) abili solamente a ciucciare soldi a noi (noi italiani soprattutto,dato che in europa siamo uno dei maggiori contributori netti).
> ...



Inserire degli staterelli ex Patto di Varsavia nella Nato ha solo destabilizzato gli equilibri che evitavano la guerra vera e propria. 
Putin non è diventato un dittatore il 24 febbraio 2022. Meglio ricordarlo a chi lo ritiene solo un pazzo.


----------



## Rivera10 (7 Luglio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma io non ho mai detto si doveva isolare Putin. Ma dargli la possibilità su un piatto d'argento di ricattare la prima potenza europea è un altro paio di maniche. Semplicemente ho riportato i dubbi che avevano i politologi, Trump, la Polonia e i paesi baltici sul Nord Stream 2. Possiamo oggi dire che avevano ragione al 100 x 100. Basta andare a leggere cosa dicevano tra il 2015 e il 2018. Cosa ha sempre risposto la Merkel? "La Russia è un fornitore affidabile" Talmente affidabile da mettere sotto ricatto l'Europa da giugno 2021 stringendo i rubinetti e alzando artificiosamente il prezzo del gas. (dopo se lo ritrovo metto il grafico). La stessa Merkel a luglio 2021 difese il Nord Stream 2 dichiarando che fosse "buono per l'Ukraina (!!!!!!) nonostante bypassasse così i gasdotti che passavano per la Polonia e per l'Ukraina (negando così loro le royaltes di passaggio), mettendo quest'ultima in una condizione di debolezza ottimale per l'invasione. Io spero che veramente la Merkel sia stata semplicemente in malafede (ossia ha preso soldi da Putin), perché altrimenti o è un'idiota facilmente manipolabile o veramente voleva l'annessione della'Ucraina (d'altronde lei è nata nella Germania Est occupata dall'Urss, quindi...)
> 
> Per la domanda: Cosa poteva dare l'Ukraina a noi entrando nella Nato? Ma perchè i minuscoli paesi baltici cosa possono dare a noi? Semplicemente l'adesione metteva in sicurezza un paese e quindi tutto il continente europeo sarebbe stato più sicuro.


Più sicuro da cosa?


----------



## __king george__ (7 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Inserire degli staterelli ex Patto di Varsavia nella Nato ha solo destabilizzato gli equilibri che evitavano la guerra vera e propria.
> Putin non è diventato un dittatore il 24 febbraio 2022. Meglio ricordarlo a chi lo ritiene solo un pazzo.


ma voi pazzo che intendete?

non che è convinto di essere un gatto..o che parla con gli alieni come Red Ronnie

pazzo nel senso che è un criminale..che si comporta e si muove da criminale

forse piu che dittatore andrebbe in effetti appellato come criminale..è cosi che lo definiscono peraltro quelli che ci sono stati vicini


----------



## Blu71 (7 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma voi pazzo che intendete?
> 
> non che è convinto di essere un gatto..o che parla con gli alieni come Red Ronnie
> 
> ...



Per me i dittatori sono - per il fatto stesso di essere dei dittatori - dei criminali ma questo non esclude che agiscano secondo una precisa logica che non deve per forza essere compresa da chi vive secondo valori diversi.


----------



## __king george__ (7 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per me i dittatori sono - per il fatto stesso di essere dei dittatori - dei criminali ma questo non esclude che agiscano secondo una precisa logica che non deve per forza essere compresa da chi vive secondo valori diversi.


certo che agisce con logica...ma che cambia scusa?

perchè Provenzano non agiva con logica? non è che uccideva i giudici tirando a sorte

Matteo Messina Denaro si aggiudica li appalti che gli servono

poi a mio avviso un po la capoccia Putin l'ha persa..ma non tanto da diventare "pazzo"nel senso che alcuni intendono


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma voi pazzo che intendete?
> 
> non che è convinto di essere un gatto..o che parla con gli alieni come Red Ronnie
> 
> ...



Ti faccio una domanda :
Un signore che su un panfilo svendette l'Italia,come si può definire ?
Un signore che,in barba alle leggi internazionali,da la caccia ed opera una mattanza ad una minoranza etnica,come si può definire ?
Un signore che dichiara guerra e bombarda mezzo medio-oriente alla ricerca delle famose armi di distruzioni di massa (poi ovviamente NON trovate),come si può definire ?
Un signore che,per suoi guai personali,ordina l'uccisione di un leader nordafricano,dando il via alle grandi migrazioni,come si può definire ?

Possiamo andare avanti per ore e ore elencando questi esseri,ma...
Quando ci renderemo conto che non esistono criminali di serie A e criminali di serie B ?
Quando ci renderemo conto che per fare il premier di una determinata nazione,essere "criminali" diventa forse un requisito oserei dire fondamentale per ricoprire quel ruolo?
Quando ci renderemo conto che attaccare l'ucraina o un buco di chiul nel medioriente è la stessa medesima cosa ?
Quando finiremo di indignarci a comando per quello che più ci fa comodo ?


----------



## Blu71 (7 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> *certo che agisce con logica...ma che cambia scusa?*
> 
> perchè Provenzano non agiva con logica? non è che uccideva i giudici tirando a sorte
> 
> ...



Cambia, per me, che i tanti politici e non solo (anche di casa nostra) che lo lodavano per convenienza dovrebbero assumersi la responsabilità dei gravi errori commessi senza rifugiarsi nella sopravvenuta follia di chi è sempre stato un dittatore sanguinario.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ti faccio una domanda :
> Un signore che su un panfilo svendette l'Italia,come si può definire ?
> Un signore che,in barba alle leggi internazionali,da la caccia ed opera una mattanza ad una minoranza etnica,come si può definire ?
> Un signore che dichiara guerra e bombarda mezzo medio-oriente alla ricerca delle famose armi di distruzioni di massa (poi ovviamente NON trovate),come si può definire ?
> ...



Ma che domande sconsiderate poni? Non lo sai che è stato fatto tutto per il nostro bene?


----------



## gabri65 (7 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per me i dittatori sono - per il fatto stesso di essere dei dittatori - dei criminali ma questo non esclude che agiscano secondo una precisa logica che non deve per forza essere compresa da chi vive secondo valori diversi.



Abbiamo visto che anche nel presunto regime di democrazia esistono episodi criminosi assolutamente identici, è solo che vengono smerciati sotto la bandiera ideologica di inclusività, solidarietà, progresso, ed altri termini osceni.

La democrazia è spesso solo un paravento per i criminali.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo visto che anche nel presunto regime di democrazia esistono episodi criminosi assolutamente identici, è solo che vengono smerciati sotto la bandiera ideologica di inclusività, solidarietà, progresso, ed altri termini osceni.
> 
> *La democrazia è spesso solo un paravento per i criminali.*



I regimi illiberali più “capaci” sono quelli che ti fanno credere che il tuo voto conti qualcosa.


----------



## __king george__ (7 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ti faccio una domanda :
> Un signore che su un panfilo svendette l'Italia,come si può definire ?
> Un signore che,in barba alle leggi internazionali,da la caccia ed opera una mattanza ad una minoranza etnica,come si può definire ?
> Un signore che dichiara guerra e bombarda mezzo medio-oriente alla ricerca delle famose armi di distruzioni di massa (poi ovviamente NON trovate),come si può definire ?
> ...


la seconda guerra del golfo fu un errore 
l'attacca alla libia fu un errore

gli americani (tanto è li che si va a parare sempre) hanno compiuto e compiono nefandezze come tanti purtroppo

non occorre andare a scervellarsi tanto...basta pensare alle prigioni di Guantanamo e Abu Agrhaib..i poliziotti che ammazzano senza motivo i neri ecc

solo che qui si parla di putin...aprite un topic sulla guerra del golfo e ne parliamo (solo che sareste un pochino in ritardo forse..  )

comunque per me i criminali di A e B ci sno eccome...non paragono uno che rapina e uccide un benzinaio con Brusca...

il fatto di citare sempre gli altri è puro benaltrismo...andrebbe detto "quello è un criminale" fine

non è che io giustifico le torture di Guantanamo dicendo "eh ma i russi allora.."

sono sbagliate e devono (dovrebbero) pagare.fine.

(al di la che poi in realtà sarebbero terroristi ecc ma sicuramente c'erano anche innocenti o semi innocenti..e comunque la tortura è vietata a prescindere)


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma che domande sconsiderate poni? Non lo sai che è stato fatto tutto per il nostro bene?



Con tutte queste vacanze estive non trovo quasi mai nessuno da insultare,quindi ogni tanto nei momenti liberi mi pongo determinate domande  

Comunque davvero mi viene una tristezza nel vedere tutti,soprattutto i politici,accusare Putin di essere un criminale,quando poi si va a firmare memorandum con Erdogan e la Turchia dove,da anni,avviene una caccia all'uomo e una mattanza contro i curdi.
Ma non solo con la Turchia eh,il discorso vale anche per altre nazioni,soprattutto quelle mediorientali.
Si parla tanto di diritti dell'uomo e poi,chiusi i rubinetti del gas dalla russia,andiamo a chiedere pietà proprio a queste nazioni ?
E tutti i discorsi sui diritti dell'uomo ?
Tutti i discorsi sull'emancipazione della donna ?
Ma dove vanno a finire tutti questi discorsi ?

P.S ma perchè non tagliamo i ponti anche con l'arabia saudita dal momento che sta in guerra con lo yemen ? 
Sotto l'indifferenza generale sono morte 300.000 persone.
Purtroppo per loro non erano ucraine e quindi tutto è passato sotto l'indifferenza generale


----------



## Blu71 (7 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> *la seconda guerra del golfo fu un errore
> l'attacca alla libia fu un errore
> 
> gli americani (tanto è li che si va a parare sempre) hanno compiuto e compiono nefandezze come tanti purtroppo*
> ...



Ricordami quali sanzioni sono state adottate nei confronti di chi ha commesso quei “piccoli errori”.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *Con tutte queste vacanze estive non trovo quasi mai nessuno da insultare*,quindi ogni tanto nei momenti liberi mi pongo determinate domande
> 
> Comunque davvero mi viene una tristezza nel vedere tutti,soprattutto i politici,accusare Putin di essere un criminale,quando poi si va a firmare memorandum con Erdogan e la Turchia dove,da anni,avviene una caccia all'uomo e una mattanza contro i curdi.
> Ma non solo con la Turchia eh,il discorso vale anche per altre nazioni,soprattutto quelle mediorientali.
> ...


Pioli ringrazia  
Comunque la risposta a tutto è sempre convenienza. Dove è meglio non vedere non si vede.


----------



## __king george__ (7 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ricordami quali sanzioni sono state adottate nei confronti di chi ha commesso quei “piccoli errori”.


e che vuol dire?

se c'è uno spacciatore che non viene arrestato e la fa franca non ne arrestiamo piu nessuno?

Sarcozy andava impalato per me..anche per altre cose

ma al solito si va fuori focus..

se siamo nel topic dei fratelli Bianchi si condanna (se si vuole) loro..non è che si dice eh ma allora quei napoletani che uccise quel tizio per divertimento ecc...

e che vuol dire?


----------



## Blu71 (7 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> e che vuol dire?
> 
> se c'è uno spacciatore che non viene arrestato e la fa franca non ne arrestiamo piu nessuno?
> 
> ...



Perdonami ma trovo i tuoi esempi non pertinenti. Di criminali ne esistono a migliaia, di c.d. super potenze diciamo due ed una è sempre rimasta impunita per le sue malefatte.


----------



## __king george__ (7 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Perdonami ma trovo i tuoi esempi non pertinenti. Di criminali ne esistono a migliaia, di c.d. super potenze diciamo due ed una è sempre rimasta impunita per le sue malefatte.


ma tu sei d'accordo o no nel condannare totalmente l'attacco (per me osceno vigliacco e indegno) di Putin all'Ucraina?

se si siamo d'accordo altrimenti no

la mia domanda è apparentemente banale ma perchè la faccio? perchè mi sembra di leggere spesso "si ma però..." come se si facesse fatica ad incolpare Putin e si facesse quasi controvoglia.. mentre poi le energie vengono utilizzate per attaccare altri..

ecco perchè ho fatto il paragone (chiaramente di ben altra portata) con il caso dei fratelli bianchi

li tutti si sono espressi allo stesso modo ma se qualcuno avesse iniziato a dire tipo "si ok ma voi sapete che il cugino di Willy una volta ecc" non sarebbe suonata come una sorta di volontà di "sminuire" l'accaduto e spostare l'argomento invece di condannare senza se e senza ma?


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Luglio 2022)

Continuare a rifornire gli ucraini fino a Leopoli, e armare la resistenza dopo la pace se necessario.
Vincere guerre è facile (tranne per i russi dal 1945 ad oggi), vincere le paci è quasi impossibile


----------



## Blu71 (7 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> *ma tu sei d'accordo o no nel condannare totalmente l'attacco (per me osceno vigliacco e indegno) di Putin all'Ucraina?*
> 
> se si siamo d'accordo altrimenti no
> 
> ...



Certo che sono contro l’attacco di Putin all’Ucraina. La comunità internazionale dovrebbe cercare di impedire e comunque punire tutti i soprusi da chiunque nascano ma, sai bene, che così non è.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> *ma tu sei d'accordo o no nel condannare totalmente l'attacco (per me osceno vigliacco e indegno) di Putin all'Ucraina?
> 
> se si siamo d'accordo altrimenti no*
> 
> ...



E torniamo però sempre al solito discorso.

Lasciamo stare il passato,tutte le guerre iniziate da altri che poi non sono stati ne sanzionati,ne giudicati ma quasi sono passati per eroi.
Anzi,senza il quasi.
Ma lasciamo perdere il passato,parliamo solamente del presente.

Se tu-noi-tutti condanniamo Putin,perchè non avviene lo stesso con Erdogan ?
Perchè non avviene lo stesso con Bin Salman ?
Perchè non avviene lo stesso con Herzog ?
Eppure anche loro stanno facendo attacchi osceni,vigliacchi e parachiuli.
Però loro non solo NON li condanniamo e NON li sanzioniamo,ma ci facciamo anche grandi affari (vedi l'ultimo memorandum tra Italia e turchia di qualche giorno fa)

Nessuno vuole assolvere Putin,ma perchè questa disparità di trattamento ?


----------



## gabri65 (7 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma tu sei d'accordo o no nel condannare totalmente l'attacco (per me osceno vigliacco e indegno) di Putin all'Ucraina?
> 
> se si siamo d'accordo altrimenti no
> 
> ...



Si condanna totalmente l'attacco, ma cerchiamo di condannare anche quanto successo prima del 24 febbraio. Putin non ha attaccato perché si è svegliato male un mattina, eh, e non si possono vedere le cose a compartimenti stagni.

Se certe cose fossero state condannate prima, e qualcuno avesse agito secondo il buon senso, quello che è accaduto non si sarebbe verificato, in tutta probabilità. Tu vedi l'esplosione ma trascuri chi ha messo il candelotto di dinamite e acceso la miccia .

Il tuo esempio è fuori luogo e non rappresenta la realtà.


----------



## __king george__ (7 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Si condanna totalmente l'attacco, ma cerchiamo di condannare anche quanto successo prima del 24 febbraio. Putin non ha attaccato perché si è svegliato male un mattina, eh, e non si possono vedere le cose a compartimenti stagni.
> 
> Se certe cose fossero state condannate prima, e qualcuno avesse agito secondo il buon senso, quello che è accaduto non si sarebbe verificato, in tutta probabilità. Tu vedi l'esplosione ma trascuri chi ha messo il candelotto di dinamite e acceso la miccia .
> 
> Il tuo esempio è fuori luogo e non rappresenta la realtà.


non c'è niente che giustifica quello che ha fatto,non c'è nessun prima

non c'è donbass o adesioni alla nato che giustifichino quello che ha fatto

il mio esempio non è fuoriluogo.. sarà fuoriluogo per te al limite...


----------



## Blu71 (7 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E torniamo però sempre al solito discorso.
> 
> Lasciamo stare il passato,tutte le guerre iniziate da altri che poi non sono stati ne sanzionati,ne giudicati ma quasi sono passati per eroi.
> Anzi,senza il quasi.
> ...



Perché gli USA possono fare quello che vogliono?


----------



## gabri65 (7 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> non c'è niente che giustifica quello che ha fatto,non c'è nessun prima
> 
> non c'è donbass o adesioni alla nato che giustifichino quello che ha fatto
> 
> il mio esempio non è fuoriluogo.. sarà fuoriluogo per te al limite...



Ah, non c'è nessun prima. Allora l'Ucraina si è materializzata sulla Terra il 24.02.2022.

Ok, chiuso qui il discorso.


----------



## __king george__ (7 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ah, non c'è nessun prima. Allora l'Ucraina si è materializzata sulla Terra il 24.02.2022.
> 
> Ok, chiuso qui il discorso.


il prima c'è sempre ma non finiremmo mai..torni ai tempi di adamo ed eva se cerchi sempre il prima...non giustifica quello che ha fatto

se adesso la nato bombardasse nuclearmente Mosca sbaglierebbe...non sarebbe giustificata perchè la russia ha attaccato l'ucraina


----------



## gabri65 (7 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> il prima c'è sempre ma non finiremmo mai..torni ai tempi di adamo ed eva se cerchi sempre il prima...non giustifica quello che ha fatto
> 
> se adesso la nato bombardasse nuclearmente Mosca sbaglierebbe...non sarebbe giustificata perchè la russia ha attaccato l'ucraina



E' quello che dicevo prima, non si può ragionare a compartimenti stagni, né risalire alle guerre puniche. Si contestualizza con un minimo di intelligenza e di onestà. Intelligenza intesa come la concepisco io.

Se dopo il crollo del muro di Berlino la NATO la piantava di espandersi ad est e l'Europa integrava progressivamente i paesi senza pendere da questa o da quell'altra parte, forse adesso vivremmo in un mondo migliore, e Putin non avrebbe tutto questo potere. Magari pure la Russia si sarebbe lentamente trasformata. Ma per questo ci vuole tempo e pazienza.

Poteva e doveva essere fatto. Mi sembra che invece è stato alimentato il focolaio del sacro ardore della dominazione.

Fine discorso, comunque, sono cose dette milioni di volte, se non entrano non entrano.

A mio parere.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Beh se guardiamo la storia, la razza umana è sempre stata cosi. Sono stati fatti passi enormi nei campi tecnologici, scientifici e medici.. l'unica cosa ove è praticamente rimasta invariata è proprio il livello sociale. La gente si ammazzava prima con frecce , si ammazza oggi con le pistole laser. Sotto quel punto di vista non c'è stato praticamente nessun cambiamento e siamo rimasti inalterati, anzi maggiore la tecnologia maggiori morti ci sono stati e questo si potrebbe ricollegare a Fermi che una civiltà evoluta ha più probabilità di auto distruggersi e Einstein con il suo "La quarta guerra mondiale si combatterà con pietre e bastoni".
> Inoltre dalla storia non si impara nulla, dopo la seconda guerra mondiale si era parlato di basta con stermini ecc non sono nemmeno passati 20 anni che gli USA buttano Napalm nella civili per dire..
> 
> Può piacere o meno l'Unione Europea e farà acqua da tutte le parti, però è stato ad oggi l'unico modello che ha tenuto uno straccio di tranquillità in Europa per quasi un secolo. Sono sicuro che senza UE a quest'ora ci sarebbe davvero stata la terza guerra mondiale.


Quoto ecco perché associazione ufo/invasione è una cosa da film e basta.. più che sociale direi spirituale


----------

